# Raketa Watch Factory



## Raketa Watch Factory

Hello,

This is David Henderson-Stewart from the "Raketa Watch Factory". I've wanted to join your Community for a long time, but for many reasons have only now finally managed to take the Big Step.

For those who don't know, "Raketa" is a Russian brand created in 1961 in honour of the first manned space flight by Yuri Gagarin ("Raketa" means "space rocket" in Russian). Raketa quickly developed into a very large watch factory producing up to 5 million mechanical watches/year.









When I discovered Raketa, I was literally stunned by its uniqueness: it was very different from most of what I had seen in the Western world, in terms of strong history, full manufacture and unusual designs of watch models. Some of these models have become quite famous, such as the 24 hour Polar watch with its unique case construction, the Copernicus watch with its round hands or the Big Zero model with its zero on the dial (instead of the conventional "12"):





















When in 1991, Communism and the Russian economy collapsed, the Raketa Watch Factory gradually shrank over the next 2 decades from a gigantic factory with 7.000 specialists to a tiny factory with 20 watchmakers working in terrible conditions. This was when I first visited the Factory, in 2011. Despite Raketa's huge difficulties struggling in the new global market economy, I discovered that the production technology, watchmaking know-how and spirit had survived. Based on these elements, the Factory gradually re-built and modernised itself. My life & work have since then been tied to Raketa.

There are today approximately 100 specialists working at the Factory. They are particularly proud of continuing the legacy by still producing 100% of Raketa's own robust mechanical movement and making watches with very strong values.





















Today, the Raketa Watch Factory produces automatic watches organized in 3 different collections along the lines of its historic models:


tool watches for professionals such as cosmonauts, polar explorers, submariners,
curiosity watches that, for example, go counter-clockwise, and
classic watches based on the famous Raketa Big Zero model.






















I would love to share with you the passion of Raketa's designers and watchmakers for respectively designing mechanical watches with a very original identity and producing them using "old school" production methods.

Regards, David

PS: By the way, the Factory is open to visitors. So if any of you ever comes to Saint Petersburg (Russia) - one of the most beautiful cities in the world - you're welcome to contact me for a visit. The watchmakers will be happy to show you all of their know-how including the most complicated & secret operations relating to the production of the hair-spring of Raketa's mechanism.


----------



## mconlonx

I'd love to see a revival of the classic Big Zero, or the latest iteration with the revised dial design, utilizing the 2609 movement. No use for the automatic with smaller numbers, in my life...


----------



## Sergeant Major

I have some.oldie Raketa. My mother in law lives.in Lithuania and she finds pieces.Here and there.


----------



## RedFroggy

Privet David, 
Thanks very much for joining us amateurs of Soviet & Russian watches !!


----------



## kickback72

Hi Very Nice way of presenting the factory I have read quite al lot about your history, and i really like the idea of a company producing their movement in house. I have started to collect russian watches, and my plan is to buy both vintage and modern day Raketa watches. So far its been mostly Vostok and poljot. My only worry is the quite steep prices. Why is it that these watches are so expensive compared to a brand like Vostok? ( even compared to their exepensive models) I know Vostok has started to manufacture parts in Chine, and i guess this is the case (literally) for you too?


----------



## system11

I can recommend St Petersburg, I visited once as part of a trip to Russia with school when I was 15, it's beautiful.

You should put those 2014-ish Atoms back in production with the red & green dials! I have the green one, have been searching without luck for a red now for a year.


----------



## OnyxNight

What a great post, thank you so much for sharing part of your experience with Raketa. I love Russian watches and hope to someday take you up on a visit to St. Petersburg.


----------



## Arizone

> I've wanted to join your Community for a long time, but for many reasons have only now finally managed to take the Big Step.


We welcome you, but wasn't the factory posting here before...?
https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=67301

Here is my own:


----------



## Chascomm

Welcome David. Great to see Raketa as a Watchuseek sponsor.

And look! another new member because if this thread. Welcome kickback72.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

kickback72 said:


> Hi Very Nice way of presenting the factory I have read quite al lot about your history, and i really like the idea of a company producing their movement in house. I have started to collect russian watches, and my plan is to buy both vintage and modern day Raketa watches. So far its been mostly Vostok and poljot. My only worry is the quite steep prices. Why is it that these watches are so expensive compared to a brand like Vostok? ( even compared to their exepensive models) I know Vostok has started to manufacture parts in Chine, and i guess this is the case (literally) for you too?


We know that is is sometimes an issue because many people are indeed still used to the idea that Russian watches are necessarily cheap watches. I will try to explain Raketa's positioning (without commenting on Vostok because I unfortunately don't know enough about them). Raketa's DNA is "Russian Manufactured": when you wear for example an automatic Raketa "Big Zero" model on your wrist, you wear 242 components, approx. 90% of which are produced every day at the Raketa Watch Factory in Saint Petersburg. Raketa's philosophy is also to produce watches with a high quality standard: Raketa is not using any "old" stocks of components (with doubtful quality) left over from the past. All of this requires very significant investments in continuously trying to modernise the "in-house" production equipment, improve all the production processes and have the best possible specialists. Basically, it's a very expensive privilege for a "small" watch brand to have its own "real" Manufacture producing quality watches ("big" brands with their own real manufacture, such as Rolex for example, can benefit from economies of scale). All of this being said, Raketa's prices are very reasonable compared to other truly in-house manufactured watches that you find on the world market.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Arizone said:


> We welcome you, but wasn't the factory posting here before...?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=67301
> 
> Here is my own:


This was someone else from Raketa posting a long time ago. I only found the time to start posting now.


----------



## LVBakel

Welcome David. Good to have someone from Raketa at the forum. I have been collecting Raketa's for a couple of years now.
Very curious about your re issue of the Raketa Polar...

View attachment IMG_1349.jpeg


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

LVBakel said:


> Welcome David. Good to have someone from Raketa at the forum. I have been collecting Raketa's for a couple of years now.
> Very curious about your re issue of the Raketa Polar...
> 
> View attachment 14773231


Impressive: even I don't have such a collection!!!! The soviet polar watch with the triangular lugs is particularly valuable.


----------



## kickback72

Thank you for your answer I guess you are somewhat right about the prices.. There is no limit what some brands can ask for their watches, even without a history to it. In my opinion its boring with all these watches having either a ETA, miyota or Seiko caliber. The heart of the watch should be something genuine to seperate them Keep up the good work! I hope to be able to visit St. petersburg and see your factory and buy something from your shop. That would be quite an adventure!


----------



## kickback72

Thank you for your answer I guess you are somewhat right about the prices.. There is no limit what some brands can ask for their watches, even without a history to it. In my opinion its boring with all these watches having either a ETA, miyota or Seiko caliber. The heart of the watch should be something genuine to seperate them Keep up the good work! I hope to be able to visit St. petersburg and see your factory and buy something from your shop. That would be quite an adventure


----------



## dinkan

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is David Henderson-Stewart from the "Raketa Watch Factory". I've wanted to join your Community for a long time, but for many reasons have only now finally managed to take the Big Step.
> 
> For those who don't know, "Raketa" is a Russian brand created in 1961 in honour of the first manned space flight by Yuri Gagarin ("Raketa" means "space rocket" in Russian). Raketa quickly developed into a very large watch factory producing up to 5 million mechanical watches/year.
> 
> View attachment 14770299
> 
> 
> When I discovered Raketa, I was literally stunned by its uniqueness: it was very different from most of what I had seen in the Western world, in terms of strong history, full manufacture and unusual designs of watch models. Some of these models have become quite famous, such as the 24 hour Polar watch with its unique case construction, the Copernicus watch with its round hands or the Big Zero model with its zero on the dial (instead of the conventional "12"):
> 
> View attachment 14770301
> View attachment 14770303
> View attachment 14770305
> 
> 
> When in 1991, Communism and the Russian economy collapsed, the Raketa Watch Factory gradually shrank over the next 2 decades from a gigantic factory with 7.000 specialists to a tiny factory with 20 watchmakers working in terrible conditions. This was when I first visited the Factory, in 2011. Despite Raketa's huge difficulties struggling in the new global market economy, I discovered that the production technology, watchmaking know-how and spirit had survived. Based on these elements, the Factory gradually re-built and modernised itself. My life & work have since then been tied to Raketa.
> 
> There are today approximately 100 specialists working at the Factory. They are particularly proud of continuing the legacy by still producing 100% of Raketa's own robust mechanical movement and making watches with very strong values.
> 
> View attachment 14770307
> View attachment 14770309
> View attachment 14770311
> 
> 
> Today, the Raketa Watch Factory produces automatic watches organized in 3 different collections along the lines of its historic models:
> 
> 
> tool watches for professionals such as cosmonauts, polar explorers, submariners,
> curiosity watches that, for example, go counter-clockwise, and
> classic watches based on the famous Raketa Big Zero model.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14770321
> View attachment 14770323
> View attachment 14770325
> 
> 
> I would love to share with you the passion of Raketa's designers and watchmakers for respectively designing mechanical watches with a very original identity and producing them using "old school" production methods.
> 
> Regards, David
> 
> PS: By the way, the Factory is open to visitors. So if any of you ever comes to Saint Petersburg (Russia) - one of the most beautiful cities in the world - you're welcome to contact me for a visit. The watchmakers will be happy to show you all of their know-how including the most complicated & secret operations relating to the production of the hair-spring of Raketa's mechanism.


I like the idea of a watchmaker that makes watches with original identities using "old school" methods. Watches is small pieces of art to me. I want to visit your factory one day. 
This is one of the best looking watches that I own:


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

kickback72 said:


> Thank you for your answer I guess you are somewhat right about the prices.. There is no limit what some brands can ask for their watches, even without a history to it. In my opinion its boring with all these watches having either a ETA, miyota or Seiko caliber. The heart of the watch should be something genuine to seperate them Keep up the good work! I hope to be able to visit St. petersburg and see your factory and buy something from your shop. That would be quite an adventure


I totally agree with you: the tick of the movement is like the beat of the heart. To a big extent, the soul of a watch is therefore determined by its movement. We tick to the beat of a Raketa movement! We could actually make this into an ad slogan!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

dinkan said:


> I like the idea of a watchmaker that makes watches with original identities using "old school" methods. Watches is small pieces of art to me. I want to visit your factory one day.
> This is one of the best looking watches that I own:


We don't use any CNC machines - only traditional machines. Most of them date back to Soviet time. Some of them are really unique. All the Swiss consultants/specialists who visited the Factory were incredibly impressed by the ingenuity of Soviet engineers who developed these machines. For example, one of the consultants whom we hired full-time for 2 years at the Factory was the former Rolex director in charge of producing the escapement of Rolex movements - a really important guy. He was stunned by how small & precise was Raketa's machine for polishing the teeth of the anchor wheels - he said that the equivalent machine at Rolex was as big as a car. Whenever a Soviet machine is really too old and worn out, we buy a new machine from Switzerland (we already replaced approx. 10% of our machines).


----------



## Sekondtime

Interesting to hear about the machine tooling at Raketa. My special interest is Ruhla Watch and Machine Tool Factory in the former East Germany which had a long association with the Russian watch industry. Ruhla made many of its own machine tools and was the first to produce automated watch production and exported to many other countries. Following the war, and the Soviet occupation of East Germany, the USSR and other Comecon countries became some of the leading buyers of Ruhla machine tools.

So, my question is, did Raketa have any Gebrüder Thiel or UMF Ruhla machine tooling?

Welcome to the Forum by the way!

Sekondtime


----------



## joaot

After reading the story I was compelled to buy a modern Big Zero, damn you David.
(I just which the winding was manual)


----------



## columela

Thank you for your input. Best of luck in your endeavours.
Here is a list of my old Raketas


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

joaot said:


> After reading the story I was compelled to buy a modern Big Zero, damn you David.
> (I just which the winding was manual)


-))))))) The Big Zero is really iconic. One of my favourites!


----------



## columela

These are my Raketas


----------



## lagazeta

Welcome ... I'm from diver ... I show you the raketa I have ... but I'm still looking


----------



## john_marston

dinkan said:


> I like the idea of a watchmaker that makes watches with original identities using "old school" methods. Watches is small pieces of art to me. I want to visit your factory one day.
> This is one of the best looking watches that I own:


nice! Whats the reference?


----------



## JacobC

Welcome to the forums Raketa. I have enjoyed writing many articles and reviews of your watches over the past 6 years!

I just purchased a Limited Edition Amphibia for review this week and I'll have an article up in the next week or two.


Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## dinkan

john_marston said:


> nice! Whats the reference?


I love this "clean" and minimalistic dial. It's got the reference 2603/663025.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

JacobC said:


> Welcome to the forums Raketa. I have enjoyed writing many articles and reviews of your watches over the past 6 years!
> 
> I just purchased a Limited Edition Amphibia for review this week and I'll have an article up in the next week or two.
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


Thanks. I hope that you like it. We're particularly proud of the decoration on the movement, a combination of mechanical decoration & print decoration (every diver dreams to meet a Russian mermaid!). The mechanical engraving on the bridges is done before we set the stones and before the bridges are plated (for protection against corrosion) and assembled. Basically, a brand that buys its movement could not really do this because its extremely difficult to disassemble everything and assemble the bridges again (especially the balance bridge). The logo on the dial (the anchor and the bat) represents the logo of the Russian navy tactical divers. The new Amphibia watch is based on the Soviet Raketa amphibia model that "lagazeta" posted above.


----------



## frantsous

Hello From Moscow


----------



## sci

Welcome to WUS David! Watchmaker representatives are always welcome, especially when they can bring interesting in-house information. Important for us as customers is also to be able to give you feedback - hopefully found valuable in your organization.


----------



## stevarad

Hello David!

I am very happy to se someone from Raketa here.

Is there any theoretical chance in future for producing new russian mechanical chronograph?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Thanks. I hope that you like it. We're particularly proud of the decoration on the movement, a combination of mechanical decoration & print decoration (every diver dreams to meet a Russian mermaid!). The mechanical engraving on the bridges is done before we set the stones and before the bridges are plated (for protection against corrosion) and assembled. Basically, a brand that buys its movement could not really do this because its extremely difficult to disassemble everything and assemble the bridges again (especially the balance bridge). The logo on the dial (the anchor and the bat) represents the logo of the Russian navy tactical divers. The new Amphibia watch is based on the Soviet Raketa amphibia model that "lagazeta" posted above.


Unlike my other Raketa reviews, I'm having my younger brother give me his feedback for a week. So far he loves the readability and the bezel action









Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

stevarad said:


> Hello David!
> 
> I am very happy to se someone from Raketa here.
> 
> Is there any theoretical chance in future for producing new russian mechanical chronograph?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Hi: with regards to Raketa, unfortunately not in the near future. We could if we wanted to, but this would require to engineer a totally new movement from scratch (you cannot just add a chronograph complication on our existing movement). All our energy is now focused on improving as much as possible the quality of our current movement and its 4 complications: we think that we can make it one of the most reliable movement in the world! I don't know of anyone else in Russia who is trying develop a chronograph.


----------



## stevarad

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hi: with regards to Raketa, unfortunately not in the near future. We could if we wanted to, but this would require to engineer a totally new movement from scratch (you cannot just add a chronograph complication on our existing movement). All our energy is now focused on improving as much as possible the quality of our current movement and its 4 complications: we think that we can make it one of the most reliable movement in the world! I don't know of anyone else in Russia who is trying develop a chronograph.


I wish you to succeed with curent goals, and then to make new one - developing chronograph movement 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

frantsous said:


> Hello From Moscow
> 
> View attachment 14786645


New Raketas are out of my price scope but I really like the Avant-Garde!


----------



## Odessa200

thewatchadude said:


> frantsous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello From Moscow ?
> 
> View attachment 14786645
> 
> 
> 
> New Raketas are out of my price scope but I really like the Avant-Garde!
Click to expand...

New Raketas are great to own as a watch (for people who just want a watch or two) But obviously for 'collecting' when you want all/most of the offered models the price is out of reach for many. But I cannot blame factory for making watches to be used daily and not for collectors ?


----------



## joaot

Odessa200 said:


> New Raketas are great to own as a watch (for people who just want a watch or two) But obviously for 'collecting' when you want all/most of the offered models the price is out of reach for many. But I cannot blame factory for making watches to be used daily and not for collectors ��


People collect watches that are way more expensive than the most expensive Raketa


----------



## Odessa200

joaot said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Raketas are great to own as a watch (for people who just want a watch or two) But obviously for 'collecting' when you want all/most of the offered models the price is out of reach for many. But I cannot blame factory for making watches to be used daily and not for collectors ��
> 
> 
> 
> People collect watches that are way more expensive then the most expensive Raketa
Click to expand...

I did not say it not doable for all. But out of reach for most (who are interested in Russian watches). People who collect Rolexes and Omegas will not start collecting Raketa at this time (sorry Rakata officials and lovers). And most of the Rolex collections will include a handful of watches. Most of us who are on this forum buy at least a few watches a month. At least. Some buy daily and it is the ability to buy so many various watches that attracts people to Russian watches (among other reasons). How many of us can scale down to a watch or two a year? Again, I am not saying New Raketas will not be bought by collectors. They will be. I am also sure if for whatever reason a million Raketas will be in demand the factory will not be able to meet this demand. So the watches priced probably right: cheeper and they will be sold too quickly (at a lesser profit) and the factory will not be able to make many more to benefit from the mass sales. More expensive: will be undersold. These are just my speculations on why it is priced at this level. I am sure smart people thought about it a lot.

Also, meant to ask David why he is not active on other very popular Russian watch forum? Why just here? Or maybe I missed you there....


----------



## Chronotopos

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hi: with regards to Raketa, unfortunately not in the near future. We could if we wanted to, but this would require to engineer a totally new movement from scratch (you cannot just add a chronograph complication on our existing movement). All our energy is now focused on improving as much as possible the quality of our current movement and its 4 complications: we think that we can make it one of the most reliable movement in the world! I don't know of anyone else in Russia who is trying develop a chronograph.


Hi.
Thanks a lot to answer to our questions, this is a pleasure to read you here.
I know (or I think to know) that Raketa never made any chronographs, but I ask myself if Raketa ever thought about making chronographs during soviet time. Is there any studies on this subject into your archives ?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

I was wondering if Raketa have plans for a special edition release in honour of the factory’s 300th anniversary next year?


----------



## system11

Since this topic got crossposted to public, I may aswell post this here too. Gathered photos of most of my Raketas:

































































The Atom is actually on a bracelet now and looks incredible on it.


----------



## stevarad

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I was wondering if Raketa have plans for a special edition release in honour of the factory's 300th anniversary next year?


That is excellent question. I do not believe that Raketa will miss that opportunity.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

system11 said:


> Since this topic got crossposted to public, I may aswell post this here too. Gathered photos of most of my Raketas:
> 
> View attachment 14790817
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790819
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790821
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790823
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790825
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790827
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790813
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790815
> 
> 
> The Atom is actually on a bracelet now and looks incredible on it.


I am so envy...beautifulmodern raketas. Congrats on very nice colection.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I was wondering if Raketa have plans for a special edition release in honour of the factory's 300th anniversary next year?


I would buy one for sure!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JacobC

system11 said:


> Since this topic got crossposted to public, I may aswell post this here too. Gathered photos of most of my Raketas:
> 
> View attachment 14790817
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790819
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790821
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790823
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790825
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790827
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790813
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790815
> 
> 
> The Atom is actually on a bracelet now and looks incredible on it.


You give me a call anytime you want to get out of that atom, what a looker!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Odessa200 said:


> I did not say it not doable for all. But out of reach for most (who are interested in Russian watches). People who collect Rolexes and Omegas will not start collecting Raketa at this time (sorry Rakata officials and lovers). And most of the Rolex collections will include a handful of watches. Most of us who are on this forum buy at least a few watches a month. At least. Some buy daily and it is the ability to buy so many various watches that attracts people to Russian watches (among other reasons). How many of us can scale down to a watch or two a year? Again, I am not saying New Raketas will not be bought by collectors. They will be. I am also sure if for whatever reason a million Raketas will be in demand the factory will not be able to meet this demand. So the watches priced probably right: cheeper and they will be sold too quickly (at a lesser profit) and the factory will not be able to make many more to benefit from the mass sales. More expensive: will be undersold. These are just my speculations on why it is priced at this level. I am sure smart people thought about it a lot.
> 
> Also, meant to ask David why he is not active on other very popular Russian watch forum? Why just here? Or maybe I missed you there....


I'm planning to start being active on other forums. Actually, I would be grateful if you could give me your recommendation as to the Russian watch forums on which I should be present in your opinion, taking into consideration that we don't have the resources to be on all forums (we're still a very small brand and I'm the only English speaking person at Raketa). Thanks. D.


----------



## stevarad

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> I'm planning to start being active on other forums. Actually, I would be grateful if you could give me your recommendation as to the Russian watch forums on which I should be present in your opinion, taking into consideration that we don't have the resources to be on all forums (we're still a very small brand and I'm the only English speaking person at Raketa). Thanks. D.


WATCH.RU

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chronotopos

montres russes forum - Portail


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

stevarad said:


> I wish you to succeed with curent goals, and then to make new one - developing chronograph movement
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks for you wishes! We're really trying hard. We're actually working on the next movement complication: No. 26693.









On Monday, I'll post a photo of an old Raketa watch with this movement (I can't find one right now). We found the technical drawings of this complication last year in the Factory's archives, have produced 20 samples and are currently testing them (the 20 watch samples with this movement are worn by watchmakers of the Factory).


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Chronotopos said:


> Hi.
> Thanks a lot to answer to our questions, this is a pleasure to read you here.
> I know (or I think to know) that Raketa never made any chronographs, but I ask myself if Raketa ever thought about making chronographs during soviet time. Is there any studies on this subject into your archives ?


To the best of my knowledge, Raketa never tried to develop a chronograph. From what I was told, Soviet Watch Factories could not really independently decide to develop a new movement. They could only do that with the prior authorisation of their superior authorities (i.e. some Ministry in Moscow). They were instructed to produce and export as many watches as possible to Western countries because the Soviet Union always needed more foreign currency. This was their main priority. Developing a chronograph would simply distract them from this important goal. The Poljot Factory in Moscow, which developed its chronograph, seemed to be more privileged because it had closer ties to the Kremlin.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I was wondering if Raketa have plans for a special edition release in honour of the factory's 300th anniversary next year?


Yes of course but we haven't decided yet what to do exactly. We've started digging up as much info as possible concerning the history of the Factory. We discovered for example that the Emperor Peter the Great asked a Swiss watchmaker from Basel (Isaac Brukner) to create the Factory in 1721. Bruckner moved to Saint-Petersburg for this purpose and created & ran the Factory for several years. He even had the time to continue making his own watches (we discovered a book published in 1735 describing a watch that he developed with a lot of different complications). Lots of really interesting stuff ...


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Thanks for you wishes! We're really trying hard. We're actually working on the next movement complication: No. 26693.
> 
> View attachment 14791697
> 
> 
> On Monday, I'll post a photo of an old Raketa watch with this movement (I can't find one right now). We found the technical drawings of this complication last year in the Factory's archives, have produced 20 samples and are currently testing them (the 20 watch samples with this movement are worn by watchmakers of the Factory).


This is very intriguing. Will that be a proper moon phase? And can the 24 hour hand be set independently, as a second time zone, or is it effectively a day night indicator?

Would love to see complications like this in a sports watch with bracelet, not just dress watches like the Swiss brands tend to do.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I do like your username lol fan of the TV show Bottom perchance? Is prob my favourite BBC comedy, I also have all the other stuff like Mr Jolly Lives Next Door, Filthy Rich, Young Ones etc.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Dodgydruid said:


> I do like your username lol fan of the TV show Bottom perchance? Is prob my favourite BBC comedy, I also have all the other stuff like Mr Jolly Lives Next Door, Filthy Rich, Young Ones etc.


Assuming you're talking to me, my username is indeed a Bottom reference. Liked the show as a kid. The Young Ones and others were just a little before my time, I was more Blackadder, Bottom and Red Dwarf.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Oh yes I do love the line "Give him a hedgehog and you will see why...", I abs love the live shows, esp Live 3... Also have the Red Dwarf, OFAH and the Comic Strip stuff on DVD and watch 'em all often as modern TV is just soooo boring imho hehe I takes my comedy seriously, just had me arms up to the oily bits on my three wheel van as the cold killed the battery


----------



## Chronotopos

Thanks for all these answers !


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Pity that we 'missed out' on our trip to St. Petersburg a few years back - would've been a more interesting trip than a wet boat ride round the city!



Dodgydruid said:


> ...........just had me arms up to the oily bits on my three wheel van as the cold killed the battery


Take it that's a 'Supervan III'?


----------



## Lucidor

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Thanks for you wishes! We're really trying hard. We're actually working on the next movement complication: No. 26693.
> 
> View attachment 14791697
> 
> 
> On Monday, I'll post a photo of an old Raketa watch with this movement (I can't find one right now). We found the technical drawings of this complication last year in the Factory's archives, have produced 20 samples and are currently testing them (the 20 watch samples with this movement are worn by watchmakers of the Factory).


There is one vintage example here in Ill-Phils collection.


----------



## stevarad

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Thanks for you wishes! We're really trying hard. We're actually working on the next movement complication: No. 26693.
> 
> View attachment 14791697
> 
> 
> On Monday, I'll post a photo of an old Raketa watch with this movement (I can't find one right now). We found the technical drawings of this complication last year in the Factory's archives, have produced 20 samples and are currently testing them (the 20 watch samples with this movement are worn by watchmakers of the Factory).


Well, this looks and sounds fantastic!!!

I hope this will see light of the day!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Lucidor said:


> There is one vintage example here in Ill-Phils collection.


Russian Patek.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sergeant Major

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Yes of course but we haven't decided yet what to do exactly. We've started digging up as much info as possible concerning the history of the Factory. We discovered for example that the Emperor Peter the Great asked a Swiss watchmaker from Basel (Isaac Brukner) to create the Factory in 1721. Bruckner moved to Saint-Petersburg for this purpose and created & ran the Factory for several years. He even had the time to continue making his own watches (we discovered a book published in 1735 describing a watch that he developed with a lot of different complications). Lots of really interesting stuff ...


Man, 300 years. The military achievements and naval power of Russia Azov battles makes a good naval military tribute.

Even a Csar tribute watch though I am not sure if the popularity of such men and the Romanov lineage.

St Pete became the capitol during his reign, correct?

If just a single watch one that could touch on Csar Peter, Issac, and the city without being overly busy? Limited to 300 watches?I

If broken in lines then a limited to 300 each of the topics your design team and CEO finalize.

The design themes could range from a tribute to the past, present, and even a hint of the future! You guys have your hands full but sound fun.

I do like the Beard Tax coin at the end of the link below. I bet the Ottomans were not cheery about that.

https://learnodo-newtonic.com/peter-the-great-facts


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> I'm planning to start being active on other forums. Actually, I would be grateful if you could give me your recommendation as to the Russian watch forums on which I should be present in your opinion, taking into consideration that we don't have the resources to be on all forums (we're still a very small brand and I'm the only English speaking person at Raketa). Thanks. D.


You are not a very popular person on Russian watch forum, just FYI if you gonna be bitten do not cry...


----------



## stevarad

Kirill Sergueev said:


> You are not a very popular person on Russian watch forum, just FYI if you gonna be bitten do not cry...


You mean Raketa factory or him personaly?

And why?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

stevarad said:


> You mean Raketa factory or him personaly?
> 
> And why?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Multiple reasons. But David is closely watched by Russian Watch Community.


----------



## stevarad

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Multiple reasons. But David is closely watched by Russian Watch Community.


Sounds scary.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chronotopos

:think|


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> Kirill Sergueev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple reasons. But David is closely watched by Russian Watch Community.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds scary.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока
Click to expand...

I would guess the main reason is the prices of the new watches. While Vostok offers a big selection for an 'average man' (pardon my expressions, no offense intended) at affordable prices, Raketa aims at a different clientele. Mostly a foreigner with deep pockets. Many folks in Russia feel left out.


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> I would guess the main reason is the prices of the new watches. While Vostok offers a big selection for an 'average man' (pardon my expressions, no offense intended) at affordable prices, Raketa aims at a different clientele. Mostly a foreigner with deep pockets. Many folks in Russia feel left out.


Possible, perhaps likely but Raketa occupies the low, low end of "entry level" of luxury wristwatch. Vostok is clearly making watches for the masses while Raketa is aiming slightly upmarket. I have a hard time finding watches to compare Raketa to because they are so inexpensive.

Sometimes this forum forgets that the greater watch collector scene outside of Russian watches starts at €2,000 and only goes up from there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## system11

Honestly I think they're doing the right thing but they need to stay around this price point (for the top Raketa models anyway, others are cheaper and should stay as they are too). There's a certain purity to wearing something that's nicely finished and fully in-house from a company who have existed for this long, so if the business is working for them the way it is, I don't see a huge problem. I think sub-1500 really is the limit though, a couple of models (I forget the name, the nautical decorated ones) were pitched closer to 2k and are limited editions, but they still haven't sold out despite being available for a year or more. It's a bridge too far even coming from someone who has spent a lot of money with them in the past few years.


----------



## JacobC

system11 said:


> Honestly I think they're doing the right thing but they need to stay around this price point (for the top Raketa models anyway, others are cheaper and should stay as they are too). There's a certain purity to wearing something that's nicely finished and fully in-house from a company who have existed for this long, so if the business is working for them the way it is, I don't see a huge problem. I think sub-1500 really is the limit though, a couple of models (I forget the name, the nautical decorated ones) were pitched closer to 2k and are limited editions, but they still haven't sold out despite being available for a year or more. It's a bridge too far even coming from someone who has spent a lot of money with them in the past few years.


I disagree on the reason they haven't sold out. They're basically starting for the first time into the global market in a really visible way with boutiques and placement into more watch stores. I think the issue is visibility and the watches will sell themselves from there. If Raketa needs a head of North American Public Relations or Marketing, I AM for hire....just saying.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## dinkan

I've got some vintage Soviet era Raketas in my collection. I like them a lot. They've got cool design. It's no ordinary and plain design. My watches are about 50 years old and they still work very good. 














I'm not so familiar with marketing but it's probably difficult to raise the price for a product when the customers are used to a certain price. It's much easier to go in the other direction. I think it was necessary for Raketa to move up a bit in price just to keep up with their tradition as an independent watchmaker. I don't think that there are so many watchmakers in the world today that can say that they make their watches totally in house? The advantage of having control over the entire production line. 
I hope Raketa - in the future - focuses on the quality, craftmanship and design of their watches rather than being a large scale producer of watches. I think this is the best way of building a reputation or myth *hahaha* around the factory. 
I don't know so much about Raketas new models but I've signed up for a Raketa Polar. I've got very high expectations on it.


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> I would guess the main reason is the prices of the new watches. While Vostok offers a big selection for an 'average man' (pardon my expressions, no offense intended) at affordable prices, Raketa aims at a different clientele. Mostly a foreigner with deep pockets. Many folks in Russia feel left out.


Sounds reasonable.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

This posts addresses the price issue discussed above. We know that we are on the high limit. For this reason, we are not planning to take prices higher any time soon. Our plan is to offer better watches for the same price. By the way, we have a lot of really exciting models lined up to come out this year. We know that many Russians feel "left out" (as very rightly said by Odessa200 above). Unfortunately, it's impossible to keep prices at a level satisfactory to most Russians while at the same time trying to offer the best possible watch - at least *as long as* we don't reach a sufficient level of sales allowing us to do economies of scale (we're still a very very very very small brand in terms of volumes). We're unfortunately bound by the rules of the market capitalistic economy in which we live! This being said, it's a mistake to think that in the communist economy, soviet watches were easily accessible to the average Russian comrade: the average salary in the Soviet Union was approx. 100 rubles/month and the average Raketa watch was approx. 35 rubles (even thought the Factory was producing more than 5M watches/year, thus benefiting from huge economies of scale). I've had this conversation many times with Raketa's "old" specialists (still working at the Factory) and they always confirmed to me that Soviet watches were really not that cheap for them to buy during the Soviet times. D.


----------



## 979greenwich

All true. And Raketa isn't competing with Vostok or Poljot anymore, but with Hamilton, Chr.Ward etc. I wish you the best of luck. If only the 1. Moscow watch factory had the same luck.


----------



## system11

I'd really like to see the coloured Atoms come back. I only found out about them after production had ceased and I was lucky to find one at all. Update them to Avtomat and you have a winner. The one I've had noticed most while wearing is the steel bracelet version Copernicus though. "What is that? It looks expensive" - coming from a friend who only has a passing interest in watches but sees people comparing Rolexes in the London office is a good reaction.


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> That is excellent question. I do not believe that Raketa will miss that opportunity.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Forum project watch 2020


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> the average Russian comrade: the average salary in the Soviet Union was approx. 100 rubles/month and the average Raketa watch was approx. 35 rubles (even thought the Factory was producing more than 5M watches/year, thus benefiting from huge economies of scale). I've had this conversation many times with Raketa's "old" specialists (still working at the Factory) and they always confirmed to me that Soviet watches were really not that cheap for them to buy during the Soviet times. D.


The reality also was that Seiko 5 cost on "black market" about 200 rubles, and Camy 44 square around 400. Go figure...So Raketa was sort of an "affordable" brand to be a birthday present...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Kotsov said:


> Forum project watch 2020


+100500 but we have to figure out price range


----------



## JacobC

Okay Mr. Henderson-Stewart hear me out:

Collector party at the watch factory, keepsakes for collectors, anniversary watch that can be pre-ordered and delivered to collectors at the party....let's say a modern design between €1,000-3,0000 AND maybe a meet and greet with the Raketa watch makers.

When I saw the factory in 2013 I couldn't believe how amazing it was, bring people in to see it to celebrate.

PS- Wall clocks
PPS- Merchandise 
PPPS- I'd make an appearance which is PRICELESS (if you ask me)
PPPPS- maybe you have the watch makers deliver the watches to the customer to foster a relationship between the factory and the collectors.


Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## JacobC

^^^ click the like button make it happen 

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## dinkan

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> This posts addresses the price issue discussed above. We know that we are on the high limit. For this reason, we are not planning to take prices higher any time soon. Our plan is to offer better watches for the same price. By the way, we have a lot of really exciting models lined up to come out this year. We know that many Russians feel "left out" (as very rightly said by Odessa200 above). Unfortunately, it's impossible to keep prices at a level satisfactory to most Russians while at the same time trying to offer the best possible watch - at least *as long as* we don't reach a sufficient level of sales allowing us to do economies of scale (we're still a very very very very small brand in terms of volumes). We're unfortunately bound by the rules of the market capitalistic economy in which we live! This being said, it's a mistake to think that in the communist economy, soviet watches were easily accessible to the average Russian comrade: the average salary in the Soviet Union was approx. 100 rubles/month and the average Raketa watch was approx. 35 rubles (even thought the Factory was producing more than 5M watches/year, thus benefiting from huge economies of scale). I've had this conversation many times with Raketa's "old" specialists (still working at the Factory) and they always confirmed to me that Soviet watches were really not that cheap for them to buy during the Soviet times. D.


Keeping the brand very small in terms of volume is a wise strategy, I think. 
Volume will come later.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

JacobC said:


> Okay Mr. Henderson-Stewart hear me out:
> 
> Collector party at the watch factory, keepsakes for collectors, anniversary watch that can be pre-ordered and delivered to collectors at the party....let's say a modern design between €1,000-3,0000 AND maybe a meet and greet with the Raketa watch makers.
> 
> When I saw the factory in 2013 I couldn't believe how amazing it was, bring people in to see it to celebrate.
> 
> PS- Wall clocks
> PPS- Merchandise
> PPPS- I'd make an appearance which is PRICELESS (if you ask me)
> PPPPS- maybe you have the watch makers deliver the watches to the customer to foster a relationship between the factory and the collectors.
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


Thanks for these very good ideas!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Happy 80th birthday to our main engineer Ludmilla Y. She joined the Raketa Watch Factory in 1957 and, since then, has participated in all the main achievements of Raketa: she was part of the engineering team that developed Raketa's manual movement "2609", the manual 24 hour movement for the famous Polar watch, she fought for the survival of the Factory during the difficult post-soviet times and, more recently, has developed Raketa's counter-clockwise automatic movement. Today, Ludmilla Y. still heads Raketa's engineering department! Her latest achievement was to organise the production of the limited re-edition of the above-mentioned Soviet Raketa Polar watch. Ludmilla Y. is really an extraordinary woman, the soul of the Factory and certainly the most talented watch-engineer I have ever met!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Wished it was, its a "Trottered" Robin MK2, still gets loads of attention and when ppl take fotos I gets them to make a donation to Cats Protection hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Happy 80th birthday to our main engineer Ludmilla Y. She joined the Raketa Watch Factory in 1957 and, since then, has participated in all the main achievements of Raketa: she was part of the engineering team that developed Raketa's manual movement "2609", the manual 24 hour movement for the famous Polar watch, she fought for the survival of the Factory during the difficult post-soviet times and, more recently, has developed Raketa's counter-clockwise automatic movement. Today, Ludmilla Y. still heads Raketa's engineering department! Her latest achievement was to organise the production of the limited re-edition of the above-mentioned Soviet Raketa Polar watch. Ludmilla Y. is really an extraordinary woman, the soul of the Factory and certainly the most talented watch-engineer I have ever met!
> View attachment 14800701


What a heart warming message, the changes she must have witnessed in her years, the brink of nuclear war, the collapse of the Soviet, hardship and hard work and still she carries on proving how tough these Russians truly are


----------



## dinkan

The 2609 is a beautiful movement. I've bought a display glass back just to able to look at the movement on one of my vintage Raketas.









I found this 2609 movement a few years ago. Now it's one of my future projects to find a case and dial for the movement. I love this movement.


----------



## Odessa200

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Happy 80th birthday to our main engineer Ludmilla Y. She joined the Raketa Watch Factory in 1957 and, since then, has participated in all the main achievements of Raketa: she was part of the engineering team that developed Raketa's manual movement "2609", the manual 24 hour movement for the famous Polar watch, she fought for the survival of the Factory during the difficult post-soviet times and, more recently, has developed Raketa's counter-clockwise automatic movement. Today, Ludmilla Y. still heads Raketa's engineering department! Her latest achievement was to organise the production of the limited re-edition of the above-mentioned Soviet Raketa Polar watch. Ludmilla Y. is really an extraordinary woman, the soul of the Factory and certainly the most talented watch-engineer I have ever met!
> View attachment 14800701


Happy Birthday from New York!!!! Love the watches Ludmila had created!!!


----------



## Kamburov

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Happy 80th birthday to our main engineer Ludmilla Y. She joined the Raketa Watch Factory in 1957 and, since then, has participated in all the main achievements of Raketa: she was part of the engineering team that developed Raketa's manual movement "2609", the manual 24 hour movement for the famous Polar watch, she fought for the survival of the Factory during the difficult post-soviet times and, more recently, has developed Raketa's counter-clockwise automatic movement. Today, Ludmilla Y. still heads Raketa's engineering department! Her latest achievement was to organise the production of the limited re-edition of the above-mentioned Soviet Raketa Polar watch. Ludmilla Y. is really an extraordinary woman, the soul of the Factory and certainly the most talented watch-engineer I have ever met!
> View attachment 14800701


Please send greetings to Lyudmila from Bulgaria! With wishes of good health for her and her family!
I also noticed the Pobeda logotype at the back, which reminded me that the brand production was resurected at the factory in recent years. I have a big affection for Pobeda. What movements are powering the new pobedas?
Ivan


----------



## system11

What did happen to Pobeda? I'm sure they used to have a section on the website but I can't even find a link to them now.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

system11 said:


> What did happen to Pobeda? I'm sure they used to have a section on the website but I can't even find a link to them now.


Yeah, a lot seems to have been removed from the website.

I'd love a modern Pobeda Red 12, with 2609 movement and 20mm lugs.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Yeah, a lot seems to have been removed from the website.
> 
> I'd love a modern Pobeda Red 12, with 2609 movement and 20mm lugs.


When they brought Pobeda back I thought it was as their cheap quartz line.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

JacobC said:


> When they brought Pobeda back I thought it was as their cheap quartz line.


It was. But since that seems to have disappeared, and they've stopped making hand wound Raketas, a man can dream.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

dinkan said:


> The 2609 is a beautiful movement. I've bought a display glass back just to able to look at the movement on one of my vintage Raketas.
> 
> View attachment 14800773
> 
> 
> I found this 2609 movement a few years ago. Now it's one of my future projects to find a case and dial for the movement. I love this movement.
> 
> View attachment 14800791


Yes, it's a beautiful movement. It was developed by the Factory in the 50s and it was called Rossiya (Russia) (it also has a nickname: Baltika). This movement was very successful but later evolved into the current Raketa manual movement. Basically, the current Raketa movement kept the best of all the different movements that were previously produced by the Factory. From your movement Rossiya, it kept 2 things: the manual winding system and the gear train, which are still used today in all Raketa watches. We still have all the technical drawings of this movement. Maybe one day in the future .....


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Kamburov said:


> Please send greetings to Lyudmila from Bulgaria! With wishes of good health for her and her family!
> I also noticed the Pobeda logotype at the back, which reminded me that the brand production was resurected at the factory in recent years. I have a big affection for Pobeda. What movements are powering the new pobedas?
> Ivan


Pobeda had its own mechanical movement, but since it was clearly too difficult for us to produce 2 different mechanical movements (Raketa & Pobeda), we decided to focus all our energy on Raketa's mechanical movement. Pobeda watches therefore have a quartz movement. For the moment, we stopped offering Pobeda watches outside Russia because there wasn't enough sale to justify keeping a stock of Pobeda watches in Europe (people outside Russia are clearly more interested in Raketa mechanical watches).


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> It was. But since that seems to have disappeared, and they've stopped making hand wound Raketas, a man can dream.


Oh I see what you're saying. I could be way into that idea.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> It was. But since that seems to have disappeared, and they've stopped making hand wound Raketas, a man can dream.


Dave: Raketa only has automatic movements because, unfortunately, there really isn't enough demand for manual watches to justify keeping a production line working. Raketa is not (yet!) as big as Swatch Group (ETA) which can produce simultaneously many different movements. However, the Raketa Watch Factory has specially relaunched the production of its famous manual 24H movement "2623" for the limited re-edition of the Soviet Raketa Polar watch that will come out in March. As a matter of fact, I think that we'll open a new thread concerning this Polar watch because it's really an extremely interesting topic.


----------



## dinkan

I don't want to interfere with your development of the new Raketa Polar edition but wouldn't it be a nice thing to let Ludmilla put her personal sign somewhere on the new edition of the Raketa Polar watch? Somewhere discrete on the movement perhaps? It doesn't have to dominate the look of the watch. Just a thought. 
Is it possible to buy a spare case of the new edition of the Raketa Polar? I'm dreaming of putting the Rossiya movement in that case.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> For the moment, we stopped offering Pobeda watches outside Russia because there wasn't enough sale to justify keeping a stock of Pobeda watches in Europe (people outside Russia are clearly more interested in Raketa mechanical watches).


Didn't realise you still had the quartz Pobeda's in Russia. It's just a shame the 40mm version has the same 18mm lug width as the 34mm version.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Dave: Raketa only has automatic movements because, unfortunately, there really isn't enough demand for manual watches to justify keeping a production line working. Raketa is not (yet!) as big as Swatch Group (ETA) which can produce simultaneously many different movements. However, the Raketa Watch Factory has specially relaunched the production of its famous manual 24H movement "2623" for the limited re-edition of the Soviet Raketa Polar watch that will come out in March. As a matter of fact, I think that we'll open a new thread concerning this Polar watch because it's really an extremely interesting topic.


David, how are the manual wind calibers serviced if there's no production of parts?

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## joaot

Since we now kind of entered the requests phase on this thread, ;-) I would like to see Raketa produce a refined (if I may use this word) dress watch b-)
Dress watches are my favourite!


----------



## haha

Agree. A real range of casual and dress watches of reasonable size would be great.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

To add to the requests, a black PVD bracelet to go with the black cased Copernicus/Russian Code/Avant-Garde models.


----------



## Chronotopos

IMHO, most of the watches (from many brands) are actually very thick and I don’t think it’s enough elegant to fit dress watches.
It would be a very nice surprise for me to see a rebirth of ultra slim mechanical dress watches as 2209 Raketa and Poljot were.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> To add to the requests, a black PVD bracelet to go with the black cased Copernicus/Russian Code/Avant-Garde models.


Yes, I was surprised it wasn't an option.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## JacobC

Chronotopos said:


> IMHO, watches are actually very big and thick, and I don't think it's enough elegant to fit dress watches.
> This would be a very nice surprise to see a rebirth of ultra slim mechanical dress watches as 2209 Raketa and Poljot were.


You've got both Rolex and Grand Seiko selling watches at between 10-13mm on even the dressy pieces. I don't think it's all that big of a deal.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Chronotopos

Well... I don’t want to be rude but I think I really don’t care about what Grand Seiko and mostly Rolex are selling as dress watches : I feel free to think this is not elegant and if I sometimes like their dials, I don’t like their thick cases and massive look.


----------



## Lampoc

What happened to the section on your website that had the old Raketa catalogues? Bring it back! Add more to it!

Anyway, here's a couple of mine, old and new:





And here's a Skip Barber racing car that I skinned and drove in iRacing:


----------



## Arizone

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> As a matter of fact, I think that we'll open a new thread concerning this Polar watch because it's really an extremely interesting topic.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-polar-re-issue-5081407.html |>


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

dinkan said:


> I don't want to interfere with your development of the new Raketa Polar edition but wouldn't it be a nice thing to let Ludmilla put her personal sign somewhere on the new edition of the Raketa Polar watch? Somewhere discrete on the movement perhaps? It doesn't have to dominate the look of the watch. Just a thought.
> Is it possible to buy a spare case of the new edition of the Raketa Polar? I'm dreaming of putting the Rossiya movement in that case.


Further to your message, I've spoken to our Production director and to Ludmilla Y. She agreed to hand-engrave a "personal sign" on the movement or on the caseback of your Polar watch (should you decide to get one, of course). Just tell me if you do so that I can organise this. D.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> To add to the requests, a black PVD bracelet to go with the black cased Copernicus/Russian Code/Avant-Garde models.


yes, I agree with this. I'll transmit this request to our design team.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Lampoc said:


> What happened to the section on your website that had the old Raketa catalogues? Bring it back! Add more to it!
> 
> Anyway, here's a couple of mine, old and new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Skip Barber racing car that I skinned and drove in iRacing:


We totally re-wrote Raketa's website a few months ago and still haven't had the time to bring back some of the pages of the old website (including the old catalogues). We'll do it. Very nice car!!! If you send me a screen video of your car in action during a race, we would be really proud to post it on Instagram.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Chronotopos said:


> IMHO, most of the watches (from many brands) are actually very thick and I don't think it's enough elegant to fit dress watches.
> It would be a very nice surprise for me to see a rebirth of ultra slim mechanical dress watches as 2209 Raketa and Poljot were.


We also have the technical drawings of the ultra thin Raketa 2209 movement. Its nickname was "Record" because it was developed beginning of 60s, an age when everyone was trying to break records, such as the first manned flight in space by Gagarin in 1961: when this movement came out, it was the thinnest of all Soviet movements: 2,7mm!!! This would indeed be ideal for a dress watch. Maybe one day we'll have the strength and time to re-launch it.


----------



## Lucidor

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> We also have the technical drawings of the ultra thin Raketa 2209 movement. Its nickname was "Record" because it was developed beginning of 60s, an age when everyone was trying to break records, such as the first manned flight in space by Gagarin in 1961: when this movement came out, it was the thinnest of all Soviet movements: 2,7mm!!! This would indeed be ideal for a dress watch. Maybe one day we'll have the strength and time to re-launch it.


The record for thinnest movement was broken in 1965 though, with the introduction of Poljot 2200. It was only 1.85mm and very fragile - it disappeared after just one year of production.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Arizone said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-polar-re-issue-5081407.html |>


Thanks. I'll just post some info on the Soviet Polar watch re-edition on this thread that you sent me above.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Arizone said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-polar-re-issue-5081407.html |>


OK thanks, I'll just post in this thread. D.


----------



## Sergeant Major

Chronotopos said:


> IMHO, most of the watches (from many brands) are actually very thick and I don't think it's enough elegant to fit dress watches.
> It would be a very nice surprise for me to see a rebirth of ultra slim mechanical dress watches as 2209 Raketa and Poljot were.


https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/sd20th_elegance/


----------



## Sergeant Major

Chronotopos said:


> IMHO, most of the watches (from many brands) are actually very thick and I don't think it's enough elegant to fit dress watches.
> It would be a very nice surprise for me to see a rebirth of ultra slim mechanical dress watches as 2209 Raketa and Poljot were.


Pardon the double post.

https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/sd20th_elegance/


----------



## Chronotopos

Well...

Are you kidding guys ? :roll:
Comparing less 750 / 1500$ watches with Rolex or 7600, 25000, 57000 and 76000$ Grand Seiko ????

Here is the f10 forum of russian watches and the Raketa factory thread !!!

It's a non-sens to compare Rolex and Grand Seiko to Russian watches (or to other affordable / well-built / 100% in-house watch brands)
With no price limit it's easy to find some far more elegant and thinner watches from many brands.

I answered this :



joaot said:


> Since we now kind of entered the requests phase on this thread, ;-) I would like to see Raketa produce a refined (if I may use this word) dress watch b-)
> Dress watches are my favourite!





haha said:


> Agree. A real range of casual and dress watches of reasonable size would be great.


And I agreed, thinking, for exemple, that Raketa Atom / Yalta recent reissues were not as elegant and refine than the original.


----------



## dinkan

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Further to your message, I've spoken to our Production director and to Ludmilla Y. She agreed to hand-engrave a "personal sign" on the movement or on the caseback of your Polar watch (should you decide to get one, of course). Just tell me if you do so that I can organise this. D.


If I would decide to get a Raketa Polar? I was faster than a Jeopardy participant on the order button on Raketas site. )) I've been looking for the original Raketa Polar for several years. No luck so this edition is really good news to me. I understand that it's not the same as the original but it's close enough for me. The search for an original continues of course. 
Since Ludmilla Y. was part of the engineering team that developed Raketa's manual movement "2609" I would be very glad if she would hand-engrave her signature on the caseback of my watch. Fantastic! 
My order is #8754 at Raketa.


----------



## yekaterinburg

Hi all! I just wanted to feedback about my visit to the Raketa factory which I've literally just finished!

It was an absolutely great experience, fascinating to see all the work that goes into making these amazing watches! Ekaterina the guide was also brilliant and was very interesting to talk tom Whilst I can't afford one of their latest creations this has only made my current Raketas all the more special to me!

One curiosity I noticed in their museum was the watch below, printed with the sub-brand "электронные" or "electric". I wondered if anyone knew anymore about these watches? They look stunning!

Also on a side note I also visited the Creative Studio in Moscow. Tonya was a great host, although there's not a huge amount to see there Vs the museum. One thing I thought was very curious was that in their small shop/museum there they were featuring an old Copernicus... However it had a black case, yet a silver face!! As far as I'm aware that was never a standard design. If the factory themselves are happy to mix up the parts, are we being too picky with "Frankenstein's"? Debate haha!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

dinkan said:


> If I would decide to get a Raketa Polar? I was faster than a Jeopardy participant on the order button on Raketas site. )) I've been looking for the original Raketa Polar for several years. No luck so this edition is really good news to me. I understand that it's not the same as the original but it's close enough for me. The search for an original continues of course.
> Since Ludmilla Y. was part of the engineering team that developed Raketa's manual movement "2609" I would be very glad if she would hand-engrave her signature on the caseback of my watch. Fantastic!
> My order is #8754 at Raketa.


OK. Consider it done.


----------



## Kamburov

Very interesting watch, yekaterinburg, wonder what's inside! Also a bit jealous about your tour 
You have a point on the mixing of parts. I guess there were many experimental designs and variations in the watch factories, some may have even found their way on the market. What is the chance finding a genuine factory mix among the avalanche of garage frankens, though? I bet it's a very, very small one :think:


----------



## stadiou

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> We also have the technical drawings of the ultra thin Raketa 2209 movement. Its nickname was "Record" because it was developed beginning of 60s, an age when everyone was trying to break records, such as the first manned flight in space by Gagarin in 1961: when this movement came out, it was the thinnest of all Soviet movements: 2,7mm!!! This would indeed be ideal for a dress watch. Maybe one day we'll have the strength and time to re-launch it.


The old hand wound 2609 is slim enough for most dress watches with the added bonus of being near indestructible. The 2209 was a little delicate.


----------



## JacobC

I have two 2609 based modern Raketa watches due for service that both need replacement parts and I'm just dreading the DHL bill to get them back to the factory service center. 

Hopefully Raketa can establish a North American service center soon. If they didn't need modern parts it would be pretty simple to have them serviced.


Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## LVBakel

This is an interesting one. The Raketa 2409. The inscription of the watch dates it back to 1969. From what I have heard the production was moved to Chistopol in the early seventies. Really love to know more about it from Raketa.

View attachment IMG_1361.jpeg










View attachment IMG_1367.jpg


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

JacobC said:


> I have two 2609 based modern Raketa watches due for service that both need replacement parts and I'm just dreading the DHL bill to get them back to the factory service center.
> 
> Hopefully Raketa can establish a North American service center soon. If they didn't need modern parts it would be pretty simple to have them serviced.
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


As a matter of fact, we are actually looking for a service center in North America. We would be really grateful if someone could recommend one for us.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> As a matter of fact, we are actually looking for a service center in North America. We would be really grateful if someone could recommend one for us.


RGM has the best service of any that I've used

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## StrangeQuark

Right Time International Watch Center in Denver, CO has a good reputation and is an authorized service center for many brands. I haven't used them myself (yet) but I think they're worth checking out: https://www.righttime.com


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

yekaterinburg said:


> Hi all! I just wanted to feedback about my visit to the Raketa factory which I've literally just finished!
> 
> It was an absolutely great experience, fascinating to see all the work that goes into making these amazing watches! Ekaterina the guide was also brilliant and was very interesting to talk tom Whilst I can't afford one of their latest creations this has only made my current Raketas all the more special to me!
> 
> One curiosity I noticed in their museum was the watch below, printed with the sub-brand "электронные" or "electric". I wondered if anyone knew anymore about these watches? They look stunning!
> 
> Also on a side note I also visited the Creative Studio in Moscow. Tonya was a great host, although there's not a huge amount to see there Vs the museum. One thing I thought was very curious was that in their small shop/museum there they were featuring an old Copernicus... However it had a black case, yet a silver face!! As far as I'm aware that was never a standard design. If the factory themselves are happy to mix up the parts, are we being too picky with "Frankenstein's"? Debate haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hello: from what I understand, this watch has the movement "3056" which was the very first electro-mechanical movement produced by the Raketa Watch Factory in 1976: basically it's a mechanical movement powered by a battery. The battery had an autonomy of 1 year. You can see below some photos of this movement.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: from what I understand, this watch has the movement "3056" which was the very first electro-mechanical movement produced by the Raketa Watch Factory in 1976: basically it's a mechanical movement powered by a battery. The battery had an autonomy of 1 year. You can see below some photos of this movement.
> 
> View attachment 14817267
> View attachment 14817269
> View attachment 14817271


These days 1 year is pretty lousy, in 1976 money that must've been a real feat to accomplish.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## lewispost

Hi David. Glad you made this first big step in joining the community. I have some questions regarding the Raketa 2609HA and the Big Zero wristwatch and pocket watch whic I wonder whether you can answer with your insights into the factory

1. When was the bevelled edge 2409HA movement produced from and to?
2. When was the Big Zero model launched? I can see it in th 1989 catalogue and press references to it in 1985
3. When was the Big Zero pocket watch launched? Again, I can only see this in the 1989 catalogue.

Any help would be great

Regards

David


----------



## Chronotopos

Hello.



I use to think this dial is a fake one as these watches appears on the bay since only few years and the printing quality seems really poor to me.
I think I've seen few months or years ago a watercolor with this dial design, shown by raketa communication, but from what I think to know, these watches were never produced.
Could you tell me if I am right or wrong ?

This drives me to another question : why did you choose a golden case for your Raketa SAE new edition in place of a silver one ?
I know the watercolor you own in Raketa archives shows a gold case but I think all the real Raketa SAE had silver case, am I right ?


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Concerning your first question, I'll ask someone to look in our (huge) archive of watercolours.

Concerning your second question: the reason we chose a golden case is simply to stay as close as possible to the original watercolour made by Raketa's designers and officially approved & signed by V.M. Rogachev, second-in-command of the Soviet Antarctic Expedition, who also stamped it with the official seal of the USSR "Arctic and Antarctic Research Institute". Stamps and signatures being VERY important in the USSR (more than in our part of the world -:), the Factory was therefore obliged in 1970 to produce the first watches in conformity with the officially approved design (otherwise - Gulag!) (in later productions, the case was sometimes in stainless steel). See below photos.


----------



## dinkan

I like the photos on Raketas site. Fantastic! *hahaha*


----------



## yekaterinburg

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: from what I understand, this watch has the movement "3056" which was the very first electro-mechanical movement produced by the Raketa Watch Factory in 1976: basically it's a mechanical movement powered by a battery. The battery had an autonomy of 1 year. You can see below some photos of this movement.
> 
> View attachment 14817267
> View attachment 14817269
> View attachment 14817271


Thanks, this is really interesting! I can't seem to find any up for sale on Etsy or eBay, I assume it wasn't a widely used movement?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

3056 was the first quartz movement back in 1976.

This looks like a straight electromechanical, without quartz, and therefore much earlier, as in early 1960s. There was a Slava made around that time, with a design very close to the Epperlein 100
Slava - Electric Watches
...but this Raketa is a distinctly different design.

:think:

Looks like you've found a Missing Link in the evolution of the Soviet electronic watch.


----------



## Sekondtime

Here is a video featured on my webpage of the first electro-mechanical watch at the Petrodvorets Watch Factory (Raketa) featured in a Soviet news film in 1961.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Chronotopos said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> I use to think this dial is a fake one as these watches appears on the bay since only few years and the printing quality seems really poor to me.
> I think I've seen few months or years ago a watercolor with this dial design, shown by raketa communication, but from what I think to know, these watches were never produced.
> Could you tell me if I am right or wrong ?
> 
> This drives me to another question : why did you choose a golden case for your Raketa SAE new edition in place of a silver one ?
> I know the watercolor you own in Raketa archives shows a gold case but I think all the real Raketa SAE had silver case, am I right ?


Hello: we couldn't find in our archives the watercolour of this watch and none of our remaining "old" workers remembers this exact model. However, I think this watch looks very much like a real Raketa watch and everyone around me at the "Raketa Creative Studio" is quite sure that it is a real Raketa watch.


----------



## Silent Speaker

Anyone not in the EU order a watch off the France-based site and not pay the French 20% VAT?
This Polar 0270 commemorative re-issue is the first watch from any brand in a long while that's got me excited enough to log in and post!

I ran a test run with the online shopping cart in order to get an idea of total costs involved but the price didn't change no matter what country I put in, EU or not. Is the VAT removed at a later screen? Do I have to pay French taxes even if I'm not in the region at all?


----------



## JacobC

Silent Speaker said:


> Anyone not in the EU order a watch off the France-based site and not pay the French 20% VAT?
> This Polar 0270 commemorative re-issue is the first watch from any brand in a long while that's got me excited enough to log in and post!
> 
> I ran a test run with the online shopping cart in order to get an idea of total costs involved but the price didn't change no matter what country I put in, EU or not. Is the VAT removed at a later screen? Do I have to pay French taxes even if I'm not in the region at all?


We just bought an Amphibia for review here in the US and paid no VAT. It's likely removed at a later screen. I honestly didn't pay it much attention.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## RedFroggy

Various «Raketa related» photos

https://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/site.php?page=reportages&spec=report&id=129


----------



## RedFroggy

Privet David, 

I love divers & military style simple watches. The Raketa Amphibia is one of the greatest utilitarian but cool "diver/tool-watch" and rightly fits your range as the "sport/action" piece. 

IMO, glass backcases and other decorated movements are frivolous expensive gimmicks that may have their place on "jewellery/diner parties show-off" watches but that are totally superfluous to such kind of serious diving instrument that is supposed to be put through its paces and eventually bear scars of hard-use . I'd dare to even say they are a bit poncy and actually denature what is supposed to be primarily a robust tool . 

In light of the above I was wondering if you had any plans to offer the Amphibia range, such as the W-85-16-30-0253 with 
- a plain backcase , 
- anti reflective crystal,
- slightly fatter numbers & hour hand ,
- flatter crown (you can keep that "pretty" red dot...  )
- and maybe fine textured dial more in tune with the original,
- hacking movement & drilled lugs would of course be the icing... 

In other words, more a serious diver with a Raketa pedigree that would be worth the asking price than your expensive current fashion statement offering ?


----------



## EndeavourDK

RedFroggy said:


> Various «Raketa related» photos
> 
> https://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/site.php?page=reportages&spec=report&id=129


I just discovered this thread (sorry ! :roll and looked at the very interesting pictures given in the link above. I was a bit struck & baffled by the seemingly high average age of the pictured work-force. No big assembly rooms full of young folks ? :think:


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> I just discovered this thread (sorry ! :roll and looked at the very interesting pictures given in the link above. I was a bit struck & baffled by the seemingly high average age of the pictured work-force. No big assembly rooms full of young folks ? :think:


This is good question.

David, what is situation with young blood in factory?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JacobC

stevarad said:


> This is good question.
> 
> David, what is situation with young blood in factory?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I think they still have that academy for training up kids, not sure if it's still in use though


----------



## JacobC

RedFroggy said:


> Privet David,
> 
> I love divers & military style simple watches. The Raketa Amphibia is one of the greatest utilitarian but cool "diver/tool-watch" and rightly fits your range as the "sport/action" piece.
> 
> IMO, glass backcases and other decorated movements are frivolous expensive gimmicks that may have their place on "jewellery/diner parties show-off" watches but that are totally superfluous to such kind of serious diving instrument that is supposed to be put through its paces and eventually bear scars of hard-use . I'd dare to even say they are a bit poncy and actually denature what is supposed to be primarily a robust tool .
> 
> In light of the above I was wondering if you had any plans to offer the Amphibia range, such as the W-85-16-30-0253 with
> - a plain backcase ,
> - anti reflective crystal,
> - slightly fatter numbers & hour hand ,
> - flatter crown (you can keep that "pretty" red dot...  )
> - and maybe fine textured dial more in tune with the original,
> - hacking movement & drilled lugs would of course be the icing...
> 
> In other words, more a serious diver with a Raketa pedigree that would be worth the asking price than your expensive current fashion statement offering ?


You realize that on almost all luxury watches the movement is decorated whether you can see it or not? Whether anyone likes it or not, Raketa has moved into the entry-level price category.

Panerai, Blancpain, down to Oris rate watches for hundreds of feet and also give you a display caseback.


----------



## RedFroggy

JacobC said:


> all luxury watches the movement is decorated whether you can see it or not ...Panerai, Blancpain, down to Oris rate watches for hundreds of feet and also give you a display caseback.


Precisely my point, thanks for highlighting it Jacob !

Expensive is very different concept from luxurious. I dont mind expensive but I have no interest in luxurious. 
Tudor, for exemple, makes expensive but not luxurious divers with plain undecorated movements & steel backcase. Given the past of both Tudor & Raketa I see marketing similarities . Like Raketa with the Amphibia, the Tudor Black Bay are deeply rooted in their sub-mariner heritage divers to appeal to their respective loyal , if not adoring, target audiences.

Today's Raketa Amphibian, in its current form is a very attractive watch but , IMO, falls more into the luxurious watch category than the quality utilitarian tool it was born as. I only handled one once & it seems to sit rather high on the wrist, I guess partially because of the display case-back that serves absolutely zero practical function, only a debatable possibility to «admire» cogwheels working or some fancy guilloché...

Unless you are actually a professional diver, aesthetics are, to us watch amateurs, of course important . Looking at my vintage Soviet divers, "look" plays a big role . The «Poljot boy riding the dolphin» back case was , for me, a must over the plain version , but equally among my modern divers (mostly Western) I avoid display back . Each to their own ;-)

I'd jump at a real tool-diver from Raketa.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

RedFroggy said:


> Privet David,
> 
> I love divers & military style simple watches. The Raketa Amphibia is one of the greatest utilitarian but cool "diver/tool-watch" and rightly fits your range as the "sport/action" piece.
> 
> IMO, glass backcases and other decorated movements are frivolous expensive gimmicks that may have their place on "jewellery/diner parties show-off" watches but that are totally superfluous to such kind of serious diving instrument that is supposed to be put through its paces and eventually bear scars of hard-use . I'd dare to even say they are a bit poncy and actually denature what is supposed to be primarily a robust tool .
> 
> In light of the above I was wondering if you had any plans to offer the Amphibia range, such as the W-85-16-30-0253 with
> - a plain backcase ,
> - anti reflective crystal,
> - slightly fatter numbers & hour hand ,
> - flatter crown (you can keep that "pretty" red dot...  )
> - and maybe fine textured dial more in tune with the original,
> - hacking movement & drilled lugs would of course be the icing...
> 
> In other words, more a serious diver with a Raketa pedigree that would be worth the asking price than your expensive current fashion statement offering ?


Hello: Thank you for your comments. We take your point and I've actually forwarded all of your message to our designer team. The reason why the movement is usually shown through the case-back and the reason why it is decorated, is simply because Raketa is extremely proud of its in-house movement and wants to share it as much as possible. I always thought it was sad never to be able to see the Rolex movements (it's one of the most incredible movements in the world and we can never see it!). The glass.on the Amphibia case-back is specially conceived to resist to 40 ATM pressure and, as a matter of fact, every single Amphibia watch model is specially tested at 40ATM. Basically, an interesting decoration on the movement does not prevent the watch to be used as a tool watch in extreme conditions when needed!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

RedFroggy said:


> Privet David,
> 
> I love divers & military style simple watches. The Raketa Amphibia is one of the greatest utilitarian but cool "diver/tool-watch" and rightly fits your range as the "sport/action" piece.
> 
> IMO, glass backcases and other decorated movements are frivolous expensive gimmicks that may have their place on "jewellery/diner parties show-off" watches but that are totally superfluous to such kind of serious diving instrument that is supposed to be put through its paces and eventually bear scars of hard-use . I'd dare to even say they are a bit poncy and actually denature what is supposed to be primarily a robust tool .
> 
> In light of the above I was wondering if you had any plans to offer the Amphibia range, such as the W-85-16-30-0253 with
> - a plain backcase ,
> - anti reflective crystal,
> - slightly fatter numbers & hour hand ,
> - flatter crown (you can keep that "pretty" red dot...  )
> - and maybe fine textured dial more in tune with the original,
> - hacking movement & drilled lugs would of course be the icing...
> 
> In other words, more a serious diver with a Raketa pedigree that would be worth the asking price than your expensive current fashion statement offering ?


Hello: Thank you for your comments. We take your point and I've actually forwarded all of your message to our designer team. The reason why the movement is usually shown through the case-back and the reason why it is decorated, is simply because Raketa is extremely proud of its in-house movement and wants to share it as much as possible. I always thought it was sad never to be able to see the Rolex movements (it's one of the most incredible movements in the world and we can never see it!). The glass.on the Amphibia case-back is specially conceived to resist to 40 ATM pressure and, as a matter of fact, every single Amphibia watch model is specially tested at 40ATM. Basically, an interesting decoration on the movement does not prevent the watch to be used as a tool watch when needed in extreme conditions!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

EndeavourDK said:


> I just discovered this thread (sorry ! :roll and looked at the very interesting pictures given in the link above. I was a bit struck & baffled by the seemingly high average age of the pictured work-force. No big assembly rooms full of young folks ? :think:


Hello: This album of photos (that was posted above) dates back to at least 6 years ago (if I'm not wrong). Since then, we hired many more young people. Today, at least 70% of the specialists are new people. "New people" does not necessarily mean "young" people : it means people who do not come from the watch industry and who therefore didn't receive any special training/qualification. We therefore have our own watchmaking school to train them. I invite you to visit the "Manufacture" section of the Raketa website (www.raketa.com) where you will see some more recent photos. Here's own below for example :

View attachment 14871821


----------



## Reno

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is David Henderson-Stewart from the "Raketa Watch Factory". I've wanted to join your Community for a long time, but for many reasons have only now finally managed to take the Big Step.
> 
> For those who don't know, "Raketa" is a Russian brand created in 1961 in honour of the first manned space flight by Yuri Gagarin ("Raketa" means "space rocket" in Russian). Raketa quickly developed into a very large watch factory producing up to 5 million mechanical watches/year.
> 
> View attachment 14770299
> 
> 
> When I discovered Raketa, I was literally stunned by its uniqueness: it was very different from most of what I had seen in the Western world, in terms of strong history, full manufacture and unusual designs of watch models. Some of these models have become quite famous, such as the 24 hour Polar watch with its unique case construction, the Copernicus watch with its round hands or the Big Zero model with its zero on the dial (instead of the conventional "12"):
> 
> View attachment 14770301
> View attachment 14770303
> View attachment 14770305
> 
> 
> When in 1991, Communism and the Russian economy collapsed, the Raketa Watch Factory gradually shrank over the next 2 decades from a gigantic factory with 7.000 specialists to a tiny factory with 20 watchmakers working in terrible conditions. This was when I first visited the Factory, in 2011. Despite Raketa's huge difficulties struggling in the new global market economy, I discovered that the production technology, watchmaking know-how and spirit had survived. Based on these elements, the Factory gradually re-built and modernised itself. My life & work have since then been tied to Raketa.
> 
> There are today approximately 100 specialists working at the Factory. They are particularly proud of continuing the legacy by still producing 100% of Raketa's own robust mechanical movement and making watches with very strong values.
> 
> View attachment 14770307
> View attachment 14770309
> View attachment 14770311
> 
> 
> Today, the Raketa Watch Factory produces automatic watches organized in 3 different collections along the lines of its historic models:
> 
> 
> tool watches for professionals such as cosmonauts, polar explorers, submariners,
> curiosity watches that, for example, go counter-clockwise, and
> classic watches based on the famous Raketa Big Zero model.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14770321
> View attachment 14770323
> View attachment 14770325
> 
> 
> I would love to share with you the passion of Raketa's designers and watchmakers for respectively designing mechanical watches with a very original identity and producing them using "old school" production methods.
> 
> Regards, David
> 
> PS: By the way, the Factory is open to visitors. So if any of you ever comes to Saint Petersburg (Russia) - one of the most beautiful cities in the world - you're welcome to contact me for a visit. The watchmakers will be happy to show you all of their know-how including the most complicated & secret operations relating to the production of the hair-spring of Raketa's mechanism.


Hi David, welcome to WUS ! Great thread ! 

I'm a very happy owner of the "*ATOM*" watch.










Review : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-atom-1061261-post8131080.html

Image Gallery : https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/raketa-atom-1062057.html

I'm looking for quite some time for the *bracelet* for the said watch, but I can't seem to find it :think:









(on the 'silver dial' version)

Do you know if it's still available ? (and for how much ?)

Thanks !


----------



## JacobC

Reno said:


> Hi David, welcome to WUS ! Great thread !
> 
> I'm a very happy owner of the "*ATOM*" watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-atom-1061261-post8131080.html
> 
> Image Gallery : https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/raketa-atom-1062057.html
> 
> I'm looking for quite some time for the *bracelet* for the said watch, but I can't seem to find it :think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on the 'silver dial' version)
> 
> Do you know if it's still available ? (and for how much ?)
> 
> Thanks !


I've been on record before but I'd just like to say THEY SHOULD BRING BACK THE ATOM. Nbd


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks VM David for your reply . Rest assured that I have no doubt your Amphibia can withstand & perform well beyond the mostly amateur & recreational dives we do.

I find the market of classic re-issue very interesting & fitting well within my watch preferences . I suppose also that it is probably a very lucrative market as well given that many brands from Tudor, Longines, Oris, Lip, CWC or ZRC to name a few are bringing back their iconic flag-ship divers models. It is also a very logical step. Wouldn't we all love to experience diving with a Marine Nationale Tudor or in my case one of my original NVCh-30 or 80' Raketa Amphibia ? However, Vintage & salty water bashed in a boat are not a great recipe nor a very smart idea, hence comes re-issues ...

BTW all of those prestigious brands mention above (with the exception of Lip) offer their re-edition watches with gorgeous steel back. All are serious solid divers, that have never-the-less that «vintage cool flair», hence their attraction for so many.

Sadly for us amateurs of Russian watches & admirers of the Raketa brand especially, the Amphibia is , IMO, that looks more like an extremely well made pretty fashion statement than a real great looking tool-watch. I truly hope, I have not offended you by sharing frankly my views.



Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: Thank you for your comments. We take your point and I've actually forwarded all of your message to our designer team. The reason why the movement is usually shown through the case-back and the reason why it is decorated, is simply because Raketa is extremely proud of its in-house movement and wants to share it as much as possible. I always thought it was sad never to be able to see the Rolex movements (it's one of the most incredible movements in the world and we can never see it!). The glass.on the Amphibia case-back is specially conceived to resist to 40 ATM pressure and, as a matter of fact, every single Amphibia watch model is specially tested at 40ATM. Basically, an interesting decoration on the movement does not prevent the watch to be used as a tool watch in extreme conditions when needed!


----------



## Reno

JacobC said:


> I've been on record before but I'd just like to say *THEY SHOULD BRING BACK THE ATOM*. Nbd


Indeed.

It's a very nice watch


----------



## pcke2000

Hello, I have a quick question regarding the new quartz Pobeda watches made by Raketa Watch Factory. Which kind of quartz movement do they use? Russian, Swiss, or Chinese?

Thank you very much!


----------



## JacobC

pcke2000 said:


> Hello, I have a quick question regarding the new quartz Pobeda watches made by Raketa Watch Factory. Which kind of quartz movement do they use? Russian, Swiss, or Chinese?
> 
> Thank you very much!


These are not "new" anymore per se because they've been discontinued for a while now. Petrodvorets used Ronda 763 for their quartz movements during their production. This includes models made from 2013-2016 under their "quartz" line including the Classic Quartz I am wearing today.


----------



## RedFroggy

Privet David, 
I read on your web site " Located beside the naval bases of Saint Petersburg, the Raketa Watch Factory has been making watches for the Russian navy for a long time."
Can you tell more about it please ? When was it ? Are you referring to the Merchant navy , Red Fleet or modern Russian Navy Military-Maritime Fleet ? and if you know if they were special models or issued regular models ? 
Many thanks for any info you could share !


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks VM David for your reply . Rest assured that I have no doubt your Amphibia can withstand & perform well beyond the mostly amateur & recreational dives we do.
> 
> I find the market of classic re-issue very interesting & fitting well within my watch preferences . I suppose also that it is probably a very lucrative market as well given that many brands from Tudor, Longines, Oris, Lip, CWC or ZRC to name a few are bringing back their iconic flag-ship divers models. It is also a very logical step. Wouldn't we all love to experience diving with a Marine Nationale Tudor or in my case one of my original NVCh-30 or 80' Raketa Amphibia ? However, Vintage & salty water bashed in a boat are not a great recipe nor a very smart idea, hence comes re-issues ...
> 
> BTW all of those prestigious brands mention above (with the exception of Lip) offer their re-edition watches with gorgeous steel back. All are serious solid divers, that have never-the-less that «vintage cool flair», hence their attraction for so many.
> 
> Sadly for us amateurs of Russian watches & admirers of the Raketa brand especially, the Amphibia is , IMO, that looks more like an extremely well made pretty fashion statement than a real great looking tool-watch. I truly hope, I have not offended you by sharing frankly my views.


Thank you for these comments. If there is one thing that I learnt with watch design, is how much people have different tastes and different opinions. There is no single truth. In any event, I understand your point and we will most certainly take it into account when the Raketa Amphibia model will evolve in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks VM David for your reply . Rest assured that I have no doubt your Amphibia can withstand & perform well beyond the mostly amateur & recreational dives we do.
> 
> I find the market of classic re-issue very interesting & fitting well within my watch preferences . I suppose also that it is probably a very lucrative market as well given that many brands from Tudor, Longines, Oris, Lip, CWC or ZRC to name a few are bringing back their iconic flag-ship divers models. It is also a very logical step. Wouldn't we all love to experience diving with a Marine Nationale Tudor or in my case one of my original NVCh-30 or 80' Raketa Amphibia ? However, Vintage & salty water bashed in a boat are not a great recipe nor a very smart idea, hence comes re-issues ...
> 
> BTW all of those prestigious brands mention above (with the exception of Lip) offer their re-edition watches with gorgeous steel back. All are serious solid divers, that have never-the-less that «vintage cool flair», hence their attraction for so many.
> 
> Sadly for us amateurs of Russian watches & admirers of the Raketa brand especially, the Amphibia is , IMO, that looks more like an extremely well made pretty fashion statement than a real great looking tool-watch. I truly hope, I have not offended you by sharing frankly my views.


Thank you for these comments. If there is one thing that I learnt with watch design, is how much people have different tastes and different opinions. There is no single truth. In any event, I understand your point and we will most certainly take it into account when the Raketa Amphibia model will evolve in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

pcke2000 said:


> Hello, I have a quick question regarding the new quartz Pobeda watches made by Raketa Watch Factory. Which kind of quartz movement do they use? Russian, Swiss, or Chinese?
> 
> Thank you very much!


The Pobeda watches have a Seiko movement VD78. We have the original technical drawings of the Pobeda historic mechanical movement, but decided not to relaunch its production because it would be now much too difficult to manage the production of 2 different calibers: the Raketa and of the Pobeda movements. We do not yet have the same production capacities as Rolex ! Sorry for the delay in answering but I was travelling.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> The Pobeda watches have a Seiko movement VD78. We have the original technical drawings of the Pobeda historic mechanical movement, but decided not to relaunch its production because it would be now much too difficult to manage the production of 2 different calibers: the Raketa and of the Pobeda movements. We do not yet have the same production capacities as Rolex ! Sorry for the delay in answering but I was travelling.


Interesting. Does this mean that Raketa was balancing two different quartz calibers at that time?


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks very much David for your reply & listening to end-users opinions. 
If indeed people did not have different tastes and different opinions, we'd be all wearing the same clothing, watches & drive the same cars and the world would be a much more boring place ;-)
Raketa is defo a brand bringing such great & innovative designs .



Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Thank you for these comments. If there is one thing that I learnt with watch design, is how much people have different tastes and different opinions. There is no single truth. In any event, I understand your point and we will most certainly take it into account when the Raketa Amphibia model will evolve in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Today is the official Day of Russian Submariners! We take this opportunity to unveil the first photos of Raketa's new Submariner watch model that is under production (see below). More information to come in the next few months. The Raketa Watch Factory is located next to the sea and has always had a tradition of making watches for the Russian navy.


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks very much for sharing this photo with us . 
David, while on the topic, can you please tell us more of the connections between Raketa & the Russian/Soviet navy ?
Were there some watches Raketa supplied , and if so what models were they ? 
Thanks for any info !!


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Today is the official Day of Russian Submariners! We take this opportunity to unveil the first photos of Raketa's new Submariner watch model that is under production (see below). More information to come in the next few months. The Raketa Watch Factory is located next to the sea and has always had a tradition of making watches for the Russian navy.
> 
> View attachment 14961825
> View attachment 14961831


That's a really cool looking movement. The red is so striking! Can you tell us the technical process to get the color? Are you anodizing these parts, including the screws?


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

JacobC said:


> That's a really cool looking movement. The red is so striking! Can you tell us the technical process to get the color? Are you anodizing these parts, including the screws?


You guessed it right: the parts are anodised. It took the Factory approx. 5 months to master the process and get the colour right.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks very much for sharing this photo with us .
> David, while on the topic, can you please tell us more of the connections between Raketa & the Russian/Soviet navy ?
> Were there some watches Raketa supplied , and if so what models were they ?
> Thanks for any info !!


Sure. I'll find some drawings and photos of watches related to the Russian/Soviet navy and will post them.


----------



## ill-phill

Raketa Military with integrated identification tag!


----------



## JacobC

ill-phill said:


> Raketa Military with integrated identification tag!
> 
> View attachment 14965139


Cooooooool!


----------



## RedFroggy

Awesome , thanks very much !



Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Sure. I'll find some drawings and photos of watches related to the Russian/Soviet navy and will post them.


----------



## RedFroggy

Indeed ....



JacobC said:


> Cooooooool!


Ill-Phill ... where did you see that pls ?


----------



## Kotsov

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> You guessed it right: the parts are anodised. It took the Factory approx. 5 months to master the process and get the colour right.


If the rotor was blue the sub would look like it was underwater.

Lovely red though.


----------



## ill-phill

RedFroggy said:


> Indeed ....
> 
> Ill-Phill ... where did you see that pls ?


I took this picture at the Baselworld 2011
Something they found in a drawer of the old design bureau... a blueprint for a Raketa Military with integrated identification tag.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

ill-phill said:


> I took this picture at the Baselworld 2011
> Something they found in a drawer of the old design bureau... a blueprint for a Raketa Military with integrated identification tag.


The original watercolour of this Raketa military style watch is at the Raketa Watch Factory. We have more than 500 watercolours of Raketa watch designs from Soviet times. Today, designers draw on computers. Before - by hand with watercolours. The first time that I visited the Factory, I saw a box lying under a machine. I pulled it out and discovered all of these watercolour designs. They survived simply because they were hidden and forgotten by everyone. They are priceless, but in the 90s no-one cared about them.


----------



## Chronotopos

Why not making a book with all of these 500 watercolors ?


----------



## Kotsov

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> The original watercolour of this Raketa military style watch is at the Raketa Watch Factory. We have more than 500 watercolours of Raketa watch designs from Soviet times. Today, designers draw on computers. Before - by hand with watercolours. The first time that I visited the Factory, I saw a box lying under a machine. I pulled it out and discovered all of these watercolour designs. They survived simply because they were hidden and forgotten by everyone. They are priceless, but in the 90s no-one cared about them.


I think you might be living the life. How did you get this job


----------



## Odessa200

Chronotopos said:


> Why not making a book with all of these 500 watercolors ?


Copyright situation in Russia is less than ideal. The moment this book is printed it will be scanned and uploaded to every watch site. So a better suggestion would be: just scan them and upload to the Raketa site. This will draw additional traffic of watch enthusiasts to your site....


----------



## Ole Juul

Odessa200 said:


> Copyright situation in Russia is less than ideal. The moment this book is printed it will be scanned and uploaded to every watch site. So a better suggestion would be: just scan them and upload to the Raketa site. This will draw additional traffic of watch enthusiasts to your site....


I completely agree with you. Still, it would be a beautiful book. And I love books.


----------



## Odessa200

Ole Juul said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright situation in Russia is less than ideal. The moment this book is printed it will be scanned and uploaded to every watch site. So a better suggestion would be: just scan them and upload to the Raketa site. This will draw additional traffic of watch enthusiasts to your site....
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with you. Still, it would be a beautiful book. And I love books.
Click to expand...

Love them too 🙂


----------



## RedFroggy

Waoooo ... pretty magic find ...
Do you know Which branch of the armed forces that watch was intended for ?
It has a vague Bell & Ross meets ZRC Grand Fonds feels to it - looks uber-cool !!
I take it that it never went past the drawing state ?



Raketa Watch Factory said:


> The original watercolour of this Raketa military style watch is at the Raketa Watch Factory. We have more than 500 watercolours of Raketa watch designs from Soviet times. Today, designers draw on computers. Before - by hand with watercolours. The first time that I visited the Factory, I saw a box lying under a machine. I pulled it out and discovered all of these watercolour designs. They survived simply because they were hidden and forgotten by everyone. They are priceless, but in the 90s no-one cared about them.


----------



## hoja_roja

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> The original watercolour of this Raketa military style watch is at the Raketa Watch Factory. We have more than 500 watercolours of Raketa watch designs from Soviet times. Today, designers draw on computers. Before - by hand with watercolours. The first time that I visited the Factory, I saw a box lying under a machine. I pulled it out and discovered all of these watercolour designs. They survived simply because they were hidden and forgotten by everyone. They are priceless, but in the 90s no-one cared about them.


When I was back In Saint Petersbourg, I had the pleasure to meet Alexander Brodikovski, he post time per time here too, and he told me many similar stories about the factory in 90s... 
Not related to the watch industry but worth to tell. Apparently in the 90s Lomosonov porcelain factory was almost bankrupted, so some american investors bought it. The worker were all happy and cherish as they thought that they will resume work soon. NOPE, they bought the factory because they wanted to take away the whole Lomosonov historic porcelains from the factory museum abroad. But the the authorities manage to stop that in time.


----------



## hoja_roja

system11 said:


> Since this topic got crossposted to public, I may aswell post this here too. Gathered photos of most of my Raketas:
> 
> View attachment 14790817
> 
> 
> The Atom is actually on a bracelet now and looks incredible on it.


I love the one in that photo, is the new copernicus rigth?


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi David!

One more question, I read somewhere in your threats that you plan to make a soviet watch re edition every year... Thats actually very nice to hear! the factory was famous for the wood cases and semi precious stone dial. Any chance to bring them back? what happened with the production technologies to produce such pieces? are they gone? could be brought back? May be you have more info may be from Ludmila itself how the Soviet Raketa factory came up with the idea o the wooden watches??


----------



## system11

hoja_roja said:


> I love the one in that photo, is the new copernicus rigth?


If you mean the one at the top, yes thats the limited edition new one. I don't know how many they plan to make, it's very pretty but I think if I had to only keep one, the standard type on the bracelet is the most versatile.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

RedFroggy said:


> Waoooo ... pretty magic find ...
> Do you know Which branch of the armed forces that watch was intended for ?
> It has a vague Bell & Ross meets ZRC Grand Fonds feels to it - looks uber-cool !!
> I take it that it never went past the drawing state ?


Unfortunately, I don't know. Going through all the messages that all you post on this Forum, I can honestly say that most of you know very often more than us the little details of the history of Soviet/Russian watches and movements. It's very impressive how much info you have!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

hoja_roja said:


> Hi David!
> 
> One more question, I read somewhere in your threats that you plan to make a soviet watch re edition every year... Thats actually very nice to hear! the factory was famous for the wood cases and semi precious stone dial. Any chance to bring them back? what happened with the production technologies to produce such pieces? are they gone? could be brought back? May be you have more info may be from Ludmila itself how the Soviet Raketa factory came up with the idea o the wooden watches??


Hello: The limited re-edition of the Soviet Polar watch is nearly finished. So far it's been very successful: nearly 3/4 of the edition has been pre-paid and they will be shipped beginning of April. They are still available with 20% discount on the Raketa website. We are now already thinking of the next re-edition. The Raketa watches with the wood cases and semi precious stone dial were on the list of "candidates" but we've more or less already chosen another model for next year. I'll tell you as soon as the decision will be final. The technology to make wooden cases is gone. The Factory still makes some very high-end customised watches with semi-precious stones under another brand called "Imperial Peterhof Factory". I will ask Ludmilla Y. about the original idea of wooden watches. She is currently at home because of the unfortunate situation the world is going through.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

See below a little film that was made by the choir of the "Raketa Watch Factory" to support Italians who are one of the people suffering the most of the current situation. Russian isn't yet affected as much and the Raketa Watch Factory is still allowed to work (at least until tomorrow - on Monday, it will have to close for 1 week minimum).


----------



## hoja_roja

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: The limited re-edition of the Soviet Polar watch is nearly finished. So far it's been very successful: nearly 3/4 of the edition has been pre-paid and they will be shipped beginning of April. They are still available with 20% discount on the Raketa website. We are now already thinking of the next re-edition. The Raketa watches with the wood cases and semi precious stone dial were on the list of "candidates" but we've more or less already chosen another model for next year. I'll tell you as soon as the decision will be final. The technology to make wooden cases is gone. The Factory still makes some very high-end customised watches with semi-precious stones under another brand called "Imperial Peterhof Factory". I will ask Ludmilla Y. about the original idea of wooden watches. She is currently at home because of the unfortunate situation the world is going through.


Hi David, thanks again for the time to answer our comments. Just one thing, I hate when they told me the technology is gone, its exactly the same answers as when I ask at Vostok about the compressor cases. How gone? I mean all those years of research and development just to the bin on the crazy 90s? what happened to the machinery? I know they were hard times but how the workers and researchers let the work of years be wasted?! May be there is a history of how the technology went gone?


----------



## hoja_roja

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: The limited re-edition of the Soviet Polar watch is nearly finished. So far it's been very successful: nearly 3/4 of the edition has been pre-paid and they will be shipped beginning of April. They are still available with 20% discount on the Raketa website. We are now already thinking of the next re-edition. The Raketa watches with the wood cases and semi precious stone dial were on the list of "candidates" but we've more or less already chosen another model for next year. I'll tell you as soon as the decision will be final. The technology to make wooden cases is gone. The Factory still makes some very high-end customised watches with semi-precious stones under another brand called "Imperial Peterhof Factory". I will ask Ludmilla Y. about the original idea of wooden watches. She is currently at home because of the unfortunate situation the world is going through.


Hi David, thanks again for the time to answer our comments. Just one thing, I hate when they told me the technology is gone, its exactly the same answers as when I ask at Vostok about the compressor cases. How gone? I mean all those years of research and development just to the bin on the crazy 90s? what happened to the machinery? I know they were hard times but how the workers and researchers let the work of years be wasted?! May be there is a history of how the technology went gone?

Double post, please admins delete one!


----------



## JacobC

Chronotopos said:


> Why not making a book with all of these 500 watercolors ?


I asked years ago and got a snide remark about how they were the treasure of the watch factory only. That pretty much kept me from ever hoping to see it.


----------



## Odessa200

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> hoja_roja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David!
> 
> One more question, I read somewhere in your threats that you plan to make a soviet watch re edition every year... Thats actually very nice to hear! the factory was famous for the wood cases and semi precious stone dial. Any chance to bring them back? what happened with the production technologies to produce such pieces? are they gone? could be brought back? May be you have more info may be from Ludmila itself how the Soviet Raketa factory came up with the idea o the wooden watches??
> 
> 
> 
> Hello: The limited re-edition of the Soviet Polar watch is nearly finished. So far it's been very successful: nearly 3/4 of the edition has been pre-paid and they will be shipped beginning of April. They are still available with 20% discount on the Raketa website. We are now already thinking of the next re-edition. The Raketa watches with the wood cases and semi precious stone dial were on the list of "candidates" but we've more or less already chosen another model for next year. I'll tell you as soon as the decision will be final. The technology to make wooden cases is gone. The Factory still makes some very high-end customised watches with semi-precious stones under another brand called "Imperial Peterhof Factory". I will ask Ludmilla Y. about the original idea of wooden watches. She is currently at home because of the unfortunate situation the world is going through.
Click to expand...

Am I the only one bothered by clearly commercial aspect of such posts? Do we have a special Sales corner for this? Can I advertise my sales and discounts in this forum?....

Do not get me wrong: I love the RaketaFactory discussing new watches and what happens at the factory, etc. But there are rules of this forum....


----------



## Sullivanjt

ill-phill said:


> Raketa Military with integrated identification tag!
> 
> View attachment 14965139


This looks great! I would definitely love to see something like this made


----------



## elsoldemayo

Odessa200 said:


> Am I the only one bothered by clearly commercial aspect of such posts? Do we have a special Sales corner for this? Can I advertise my sales and discounts in this forum?....
> 
> Do not get me wrong: I love the RaketaFactory discussing new watches and what happens at the factory, etc. But there are rules of this forum....


I don't see a huge difference between these posts and the "Everything to expect from Vostok" threads. Both are keeping people updated on the offerings from Russian watch makers, it just so happens this one has official input.


----------



## lorroberty

Can we also comment the quality / value of modern Raketa?
my issue is that in the price range of modern Raketa (1000-1500$) it is possible to get lots of swiss major brands (whole Swatch range, many Swiss newcomers such as Frederique Constant, Maurice Lacroix). Before I put down such money I would like to know if what I am paying is worth. Also I have NEVER seen some discount on them..


----------



## Odessa200

elsoldemayo said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one bothered by clearly commercial aspect of such posts? Do we have a special Sales corner for this? Can I advertise my sales and discounts in this forum?....
> 
> Do not get me wrong: I love the RaketaFactory discussing new watches and what happens at the factory, etc. But there are rules of this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a huge difference between these posts and the "Everything to expect from Vostok" threads. Both are keeping people updated on the offerings from Russian watch makers, it just so happens this one has official input.
Click to expand...

The difference is precisely who makes the posts. If I am, a private forum member, post that Raketa has a 20% discount then this is an ethical and allowed post. Same post done by the seller who seeks a commercial profit from this post is unethical and not allowed in this section. There is a Sales corner for such posts.... at least this is how I understand the rules. And if Raketa official acct can make sales oriented posts then why all of us do it here?


----------



## 24h

They are a forum sponsor. I believe they pay a monthly fee to be able to post promotional content.


----------



## JacobC

lorroberty said:


> Can we also comment the quality / value of modern Raketa?
> my issue is that in the price range of modern Raketa (1000-1500$) it is possible to get lots of swiss major brands (whole Swatch range, many Swiss newcomers such as Frederique Constant, Maurice Lacroix). Before I put down such money I would like to know if what I am paying is worth. Also I have NEVER seen some discount on them..


Not seeing a discount on luxury goods is a good sign not a bad sign. Discounts can indicate problems moving product.

That said there is a 20% discount on pre-orders from the factory right now.

I have been so impressed by Raketa's quality that they are my only multi-piece mono brand collection when I acquire new pieces. I specifically collect 2000-2015 Raketas. The newest automatics are even nicer.

PS - Swatch's range includes up to $500,000 watches from Breguet etc, so that's not a fair assertion unless you mean Swatch branded watches. If that's the case then I'd say Raketa has a huge edge being a vertically integrated manufacturer.

For example, on this 2014-era pilot look at the complexity of the different finishes of the case and bezel. This watch only cost $650!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

hoja_roja said:


> Hi David, thanks again for the time to answer our comments. Just one thing, I hate when they told me the technology is gone, its exactly the same answers as when I ask at Vostok about the compressor cases. How gone? I mean all those years of research and development just to the bin on the crazy 90s? what happened to the machinery? I know they were hard times but how the workers and researchers let the work of years be wasted?! May be there is a history of how the technology went gone?
> 
> Double post, please admins delete one!


Hello: When I first visited the Raketa Watch Factory approx. 9 years ago, the Factory was much much much smaller than it was in the Soviet times. They didn't produce any wooden cases anymore at that time. It is difficult for us now to image how destructive were the 90s for the Russian watch industry & craftsmanship in general. A lot of machines & technologies were just thrown away or sold to Swiss companies for peanuts because no one cared about them anymore.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

JacobC said:


> I asked years ago and got a snide remark about how they were the treasure of the watch factory only. That pretty much kept me from ever hoping to see it.


Hello: we absolutely understand the interest of making a book with these watercolours. We thought about it many times. We still haven't done it for 2 reasons: 
1. we simply can't find the time to do it (it would have to be very nicely done, with comments). 
2. We are afraid that people will start copying some of the designs (a lot of which are really interesting, original and cool). 
So basically, we keep postponing the decision about what to do. However, we always gladly show the originals to anyone who comes to visit us.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Odessa200 said:


> Am I the only one bothered by clearly commercial aspect of such posts? Do we have a special Sales corner for this? Can I advertise my sales and discounts in this forum?....
> 
> Do not get me wrong: I love the RaketaFactory discussing new watches and what happens at the factory, etc. But there are rules of this forum....


Sorry about this. Re-reading my message, I admit that it sounds a bit commercial. I didn't mean it as such.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: we absolutely understand the interest of making a book with these watercolours. We thought about it many times. We still haven't done it for 2 reasons:
> 1. we simply can't find the time to do it (it would have to be very nicely done, with comments).
> 2. We are afraid that people will start copying some of the designs (a lot of which are really interesting, original and cool).
> So basically, we keep postponing the decision about what to do. However, we always gladly show the originals to anyone who comes to visit us.


Then I especially hope you guys do something at the factory next year for your 300th anniversary. When I was there in 2013 I didn't know to ask!


----------



## lorroberty

JacobC said:


> Not seeing a discount on luxury goods is a good sign not a bad sign. Discounts can indicate problems moving product.
> 
> That said there is a 20% discount on pre-orders from the factory right now.
> 
> I have been so impressed by Raketa's quality that they are my only multi-piece mono brand collection when I acquire new pieces. I specifically collect 2000-2015 Raketas. The newest automatics are even nicer.
> 
> PS - Swatch's range includes up to $500,000 watches from Breguet etc, so that's not a fair assertion unless you mean Swatch branded watches. If that's the case then I'd say Raketa has a huge edge being a vertically integrated manufacturer.
> 
> For example, on this 2014-era pilot look at the complexity of the different finishes of the case and bezel. This watch only cost $650!


I know that the Swatch brand has some luxury brands within, but those are almost "independent" (own movements, own stores etc) I meant the range Tissot, Hamilton, Mido, Rado, Longines, Certina, Balmain. On that huge range of different watches discounts in the range 20/30% are very common and you can often find more.

I haven't seen Raketa coming up with innovative movements (but I know that movements decoration is top level) or mind-blowing new dials, Also I have never tried one on (couple of times I have been to Russia recently I only found them in huge malls.. and I never feel inspired to try on watches in malls. My problem), and no stores I have been in my own country have them (apart from Page&Cooper do anybody else sell them in Europe?).

So I wanted to hear opinions if the case finishing on a 900€ Avtomat is comparable on what I would expect for a swiss/japanese watch in the same price range.

ps also, it's great that they are sending the watches from within EU, at the same time, with the exchange rate of the moment, the watches in rubles would be a good 20% cheaper..


----------



## hoja_roja

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: When I first visited the Raketa Watch Factory approx. 9 years ago, the Factory was much much much smaller than it was in the Soviet times. They didn't produce any wooden cases anymore at that time. It is difficult for us now to image how destructive were the 90s for the Russian watch industry & craftsmanship in general. A lot of machines & technologies were just thrown away or sold to Swiss companies for peanuts because no one cared about them anymore.


Sad....


----------



## Odessa200

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one bothered by clearly commercial aspect of such posts? Do we have a special Sales corner for this? Can I advertise my sales and discounts in this forum?....
> 
> Do not get me wrong: I love the RaketaFactory discussing new watches and what happens at the factory, etc. But there are rules of this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about this. Re-reading my message, I admit that it sounds a bit commercial. I didn't mean it as such.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Please keep posting here about new products! People will share the promotions for you if they notice them.


----------



## JacobC

David how far back do you keep digital copies of old brochures? It's getting harder and harder to find references for my collection, which is new era 2609 pre modern automatic watches......so like 200-2015?.


----------



## detroie

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is David Henderson-Stewart from the "Raketa Watch Factory". I've wanted to join your Community for a long time, but for many reasons have only now finally managed to take the Big Step.
> 
> For those who don't know, "Raketa" is a Russian brand created in 1961 in honour of the first manned space flight by Yuri Gagarin ("Raketa" means "space rocket" in Russian). Raketa quickly developed into a very large watch factory producing up to 5 million mechanical watches/year.
> 
> View attachment 14770299
> 
> 
> When I discovered Raketa, I was literally stunned by its uniqueness: it was very different from most of what I had seen in the Western world, in terms of strong history, full manufacture and unusual designs of watch models. Some of these models have become quite famous, such as the 24 hour Polar watch with its unique case construction, the Copernicus watch with its round hands or the Big Zero model with its zero on the dial (instead of the conventional "12"):
> 
> View attachment 14770301
> View attachment 14770303
> View attachment 14770305
> 
> 
> When in 1991, Communism and the Russian economy collapsed, the Raketa Watch Factory gradually shrank over the next 2 decades from a gigantic factory with 7.000 specialists to a tiny factory with 20 watchmakers working in terrible conditions. This was when I first visited the Factory, in 2011. Despite Raketa's huge difficulties struggling in the new global market economy, I discovered that the production technology, watchmaking know-how and spirit had survived. Based on these elements, the Factory gradually re-built and modernised itself. My life & work have since then been tied to Raketa.
> 
> There are today approximately 100 specialists working at the Factory. They are particularly proud of continuing the legacy by still producing 100% of Raketa's own robust mechanical movement and making watches with very strong values.
> 
> View attachment 14770307
> View attachment 14770309
> View attachment 14770311
> 
> 
> Today, the Raketa Watch Factory produces automatic watches organized in 3 different collections along the lines of its historic models:
> 
> 
> tool watches for professionals such as cosmonauts, polar explorers, submariners,
> curiosity watches that, for example, go counter-clockwise, and
> classic watches based on the famous Raketa Big Zero model.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14770321
> View attachment 14770323
> View attachment 14770325
> 
> 
> I would love to share with you the passion of Raketa's designers and watchmakers for respectively designing mechanical watches with a very original identity and producing them using "old school" production methods.
> 
> Regards, David
> 
> PS: By the way, the Factory is open to visitors. So if any of you ever comes to Saint Petersburg (Russia) - one of the most beautiful cities in the world - you're welcome to contact me for a visit. The watchmakers will be happy to show you all of their know-how including the most complicated & secret operations relating to the production of the hair-spring of Raketa's mechanism.


Nice to see you here, taking in to account that your factory keeping ignoring wru forum.

I forsee that after ruble falling the most interested market for you is outside from Russia.


----------



## Count_Vlad

Great watches from a historical brand, I really love the Sukhoi model !


----------



## willjackson

Tearing down a 2609.HA during lockdown. My favorite Raketa movement because of the simplicity. Good timekeepers imho.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronotopos

But alors you speak french ?!!!


----------



## Chronotopos

(exclusive announcement around the 39th minute of the video...)


----------



## haha

Chronotopos said:


> But alors you speak french ?!!!


Fichtre, et pas qu'un peu !



Chronotopos said:


> (exclusive announcement around the 39th minute of the video...)


Well, that's disappointing (for me at least)


----------



## Odessa200

And for people who do not speak french? What does he say? Thanks


----------



## Chronotopos

He "only" says that they try to find how the geiger counter watch is working and how it was built because they plan to do this ultra-rare watch as their second re-issue...


----------



## Kotsov

Somebody needs to help the company.


----------



## JacobC

Kotsov said:


> Somebody needs to help the company.


They've got a lot of qualified help


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

JacobC said:


> David how far back do you keep digital copies of old brochures? It's getting harder and harder to find references for my collection, which is new era 2609 pre modern automatic watches......so like 200-2015?.


Hello: I don't know. I would have to check. We are thinking of putting again online on our website a scanned copy of all the brochures that we have. We just need some time for this: there is so much to do and so little time.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

detroie said:


> Nice to see you here, taking in to account that your factory keeping ignoring wru forum.
> 
> I forsee that after ruble falling the most interested market for you is outside from Russia.


Hello: what is "wru" forum? I'm sure that I should know, but I honestly can't figure it out.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: I don't know. I would have to check. We are thinking of putting again online on our website a scanned copy of all the brochures that we have. We just need some time for this: there is so much to do and so little time.


Thanks in advance! I'm still using some brochures from purchases I made when at the factory but I don't have all the years just a few.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: I don't know. I would have to check. We are thinking of putting again online on our website a scanned copy of all the brochures that we have. We just need some time for this: there is so much to do and so little time.


Mr. Henderson-Stewart,

Why did Raketa remove the reference page for models from its website? I used to be able to validate purchases by simply searching the reference number. Sometime a few years ago all the specifications pages disappeared.


----------



## Chascomm

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: what is "wru" forum? I'm sure that I should know, but I honestly can't figure it out.


watch.ru


----------



## stadiou

I would like to support the Raketa factory by purchasing a new watch, however there are many like me who would appreciate the option of a basic hand wound movement, preferably at a slightly lower price point to make it a little easier to swing past the management at home.
How difficult would this be knowing the modular nature of the 26xx movement? I'm sure Mr Henderson-Stewart will be able to answer!


----------



## Kotsov

With or without a Geiger counter?


----------



## Melon84

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Today is the official Day of Russian Submariners! We take this opportunity to unveil the first photos of Raketa's new Submariner watch model that is under production (see below). More information to come in the next few months. The Raketa Watch Factory is located next to the sea and has always had a tradition of making watches for the Russian navy.
> 
> View attachment 14961825
> View attachment 14961831


LOVE IT!


----------



## lorroberty

this could be a great idea.
I do love the decorations on the rotor and movement. At the same time, seriously, we are most probably speaking of same movements of the '60s for quality and maybe materials. Therefore we can say a Powermatic 80 on a 500$ Tissot is more modern and reliable than a raketa movement. It looks less beautiful indeed, but if the price of a Raketa is mostly in the movement well, it is a problem.

This said, if Raketa does ever a good "black friday" offer I would give it a try. Until then I should be make much more money to be able to put a 1000$ down on something I haven't tried and also seen reviewed online.

(on youtube haven't seen any review of modern Raketa. Page&Cooper is a nice fella but he sells Raketa. He will always tell me they are great and I should buy them all.


----------



## lorroberty

this could be a great idea.
I do love the decorations on the rotor and movement. At the same time, seriously, we are most probably speaking of same movements of the '60s for quality and maybe materials. Therefore we can say a Powermatic 80 on a 500$ Tissot is more modern and reliable than a raketa movement. It looks less beautiful indeed, but if the price of a Raketa is mostly in the movement well, it is a problem.

This said, if Raketa does ever a good "black friday" offer I would give it a try. Until then I should be make much more money to be able to put a 1000$ down on something I haven't tried and also seen reviewed online.

(on youtube haven't seen any review of modern Raketa. Page&Cooper is a nice fella but he sells Raketa. He will always tell me they are great and I should buy them all.)


----------



## JacobC

lorroberty said:


> this could be a great idea.
> I do love the decorations on the rotor and movement. At the same time, seriously, we are most probably speaking of same movements of the '60s for quality and maybe materials. Therefore we can say a Powermatic 80 on a 500$ Tissot is more modern and reliable than a raketa movement. It looks less beautiful indeed, but if the price of a Raketa is mostly in the movement well, it is a problem.
> 
> This said, if Raketa does ever a good "black friday" offer I would give it a try. Until then I should be make much more money to be able to put a 1000$ down on something I haven't tried and also seen reviewed online.
> 
> (on youtube haven't seen any review of modern Raketa. Page&Cooper is a nice fella but he sells Raketa. He will always tell me they are great and I should buy them all.)


When lock down lifts I was planning to shoot some good videos on the modern stuff.


----------



## Fergfour

If mine arrives when it's scheduled to I'll do a non-video review this weekend.


----------



## KAS118

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Today is the official Day of Russian Submariners! We take this opportunity to unveil the first photos of Raketa's new Submariner watch model that is under production (see below). More information to come in the next few months. The Raketa Watch Factory is located next to the sea and has always had a tradition of making watches for the Russian navy.
> 
> View attachment 14961825
> View attachment 14961831


That really is a thing of beauty 👍


----------



## Kotsov

KAS118 said:


> That really is a thing of beauty &#55357;&#56397;


Totally agree.


----------



## Kotsov

KAS118 said:


> That really is a thing of beauty &#55357;&#56397;


Duplicate


----------



## lorroberty

JacobC said:


> When lock down lifts I was planning to shoot some good videos on the modern stuff.


looking forward to!


----------



## lorroberty

JacobC said:


> When lock down lifts I was planning to shoot some good videos on the modern stuff.


looking forward to!


----------



## hseldon

Chronotopos said:


> He "only" says that they try to find how the geiger counter watch is working and how it was built because they plan to do this ultra-rare watch as their second re-issue...
> 
> View attachment 15030271


That is incredible. I have never seen that before. Do Raketa have any information on how many were made and in what period? Have any forum users ever seen this before or even own one? I don't think I've ever even seen catalogue entry for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronotopos

if I remember correctly, David indicates in the video that only 3 watches were built and that one of them is still in their possession, being analysed to understand how it works.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Chronotopos said:


> He "only" says that they try to find how the geiger counter watch is working and how it was built because they plan to do this ultra-rare watch as their second re-issue...


This seems like a strange choice for next year's re-issue to me. 2021 marks both 300 years of the Petrodvorets factory and 60 years since Gagarin's flight that the Raketa brand was named for. The Geiger counter doesn't seem to fit this narrative very well, and seems a bit gimmicky for the occasion.


----------



## Chronotopos

David said during the interview that another watch will be made specifically for the 300 years birthday.


----------



## JacobC

Chronotopos said:


> David said during the interview that another watch will be made specifically for the 300 years birthday.


David if you're listening I'm still available to help you plan an insane party at the factory


----------



## Fergfour

Received my Raketa Amphibian yesterday, very nice. Ordered it on the 18th, talk about fast shipping especially with the way things are these days! Here's a quick unboxing.







box opened.







shopping bag included.







comes with nice glossy catalog and an extra strap. I selected a 2nd silicone instead of leather.







inner box with 2 year warranty card.









Various wrist shots. (43mm case on 7 1/4" wrist):





























Polished sides, brushed top, signed buckle and strap:






















Highly decorated 2615 movement:








Lume shot:








The only things I can think of that would improve it for me would be 1. stronger lume, and 2. slightly bigger crown or a more grippy crown texture. Regardless I'm happy with the quality and will likely consider another Raketa in the future.


----------



## KAS118

Fergfour said:


> Received my Raketa Amphibian yesterday, very nice. Ordered it on the 18th, talk about fast shipping especially with the way things are these days! Here's a quick unboxing.
> 
> View attachment 15061751
> box opened.
> 
> View attachment 15061753
> shopping bag included.
> 
> View attachment 15061757
> comes with nice glossy catalog and an extra strap. I selected a 2nd silicone instead of leather.
> 
> View attachment 15061765
> inner box with 2 year warranty card.
> 
> View attachment 15061775
> 
> 
> Various wrist shots. (43mm case on 7 1/4" wrist):
> View attachment 15061779
> 
> View attachment 15061781
> 
> View attachment 15061783
> 
> View attachment 15061785
> 
> 
> Polished sides, brushed top, signed buckle and strap:
> View attachment 15061789
> 
> View attachment 15061795
> 
> View attachment 15061807
> 
> 
> Highly decorated 2615 movement:
> View attachment 15061817
> 
> 
> Lume shot:
> View attachment 15061823
> 
> 
> The only things I can think of that would improve it for me would be 1. stronger lume, and 2. slightly bigger crown or a more grippy crown texture. Regardless I'm happy with the quality and will likely consider another Raketa in the future.


That does look really nice - well done ?


----------



## linuxs

Hi, I really like the new Raketas, especially the Baikonur, (as soon as the finances allow it I will buy it)
I've always wondered if Raketa it also produces on its own case, bezel and hands.
Can anyone answer me this curiosity of mine? Thanks


----------



## linuxs

Hi, I really like the new Raketas, especially the Baikonur, (as soon as the finances allow it I will buy it)
I've always wondered if Raketa it also produces on its own case, bezel and hands.
Can anyone answer me this curiosity of mine? Thanks


----------



## Fergfour

linuxs said:


> Hi, I really like the new Raketas, especially the Baikonur, (as soon as the finances allow it I will buy it)
> I've always wondered if Raketa it also produces on its own case, bezel and hands.
> Can anyone answer me this curiosity of mine? Thanks


Page and Cooper said this: Raketa is one of the rare manufacturers capable of fully producing its watches including movements, hairsprings and escapements in-house, together with watch cases, case-backs, even bracelets and straps. Maybe Raketa can respond in this thread, or you can pm them?


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Page and Cooper said this: Raketa is one of the rare manufacturers capable of fully producing its watches including movements, hairsprings and escapements in-house, together with watch cases, case-backs, even bracelets and straps. Maybe Raketa can respond in this thread, or you can pm them?


If that is the case then there is a certain premium value to them in my mind at least.


----------



## Chronotopos

:roll:
Raketa have spend the last decade to explain that they do everything from A to Z of their mechanical calibers in the Saint Petersburg Petrodvorets factory to whom who want to listen, so... as far as I know, Raketa is one of the very few brands to make 100% of their mechanical watches.

On the other hand, Raketa is not making quartz calibers, and I don’t remember where their Pobeda quartz calibers were from.


----------



## lorroberty

Hi; may I ask if you bought it directly from Raketa website? 
they ship from Europe, right?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Chronotopos said:


> :roll:
> Raketa have spend the last decade to explain that they do everything from A to Z of their mechanical calibers in the Saint Petersburg Petrodvorets factory to whom who want to listen, so... as far as I know, Raketa is one of the very few brands to make 100% of their mechanical watches.
> 
> On the other hand, Raketa is not making quartz calibers, and I don't remember where their Pobeda quartz calibers were from.


It's the fact they say 'A to Z of their mechanical calibers' that leaves people in doubt about cases, dials, hands etc. No one is questioning the movements, or even final assembly, it's just unclear where the rest of the watch components are made. I think a clear, unambiguous explanation from Raketa in this thread would be greatly appreciated.

Last I saw they were using Swiss Ronda quartz movements for Pobeda.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

lorroberty said:


> Hi; may I ask if you bought it directly from Raketa website?
> they ship from Europe, right?


I bought my second modern Raketa direct from their website, it shipped from France.


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> Hi; may I ask if you bought it directly from Raketa website?
> they ship from Europe, right?


According to DHL, it began the journey from Bulgaria.


----------



## Chronotopos

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> It's the fact they say 'A to Z of their mechanical calibers' that leaves people in doubt about cases, dials, hands etc. No one is questioning the movements, or even final assembly, it's just unclear where the rest of the watch components are made. I think a clear, unambiguous explanation from Raketa in this thread would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Last I saw they were using Swiss Ronda quartz movements for Pobeda.


Well, I am perhaps unclear but I mean they make everything on mechanical watches, including case, dials, hands, etc. Except perhaps the strap... In any case that's what I thought before you asked !
They make, dials, cases, hands, etc but not the caliber for quartz Pobeda watches.
Am I wrong ?

Yes you're right, it should be great that Raketa confirms where all the pieces are exactly made.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Chronotopos said:


> Well, I am perhaps unclear but I mean they make everything on mechanical watches, including case, dials, hands, etc. Except perhaps the strap... In any case that's what I thought before you asked !
> They make, dials, cases, hands, etc but not the caliber for quartz Pobeda watches.
> Am I wrong ?
> 
> Yes you're right, it should be great that Raketa confirms where all the pieces are exactly made.


Currently their website states:
"It is now one of the very few watch factories in the world to produce every part of its own mechanical movement, including the most complex items such as the hairspring and the escapement."

Again they're just talking about the movement, no mention of the other components. Without Raketa explicitly stating they make the other components in house the cynic in me assumes they're not mentioning it because they've outsourced it to China or something.


----------



## linuxs

It would be nice if raketa clarified this. I see no problem if they use cases, bezels and hands from external supply. It would be only a clarification which would favor the transparency of the constitution. Without diminishing the value of their excellent work.

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Soviet_Union

Amazing stuff, thanks for sharing comrade. Will plan to own one soon!


----------



## JacobC

Hey guys,

Just some clarification:

1) Pobeda watches use Seiko VD calibers.
2) In the most recent Raketa interview with Constantin Chaykin it was insinuated that Raketa doesn't make case components but not said outright. When I was at the factory I focused on mostly caliber production so I don't recall.
3) Raketa watches ship from Bulgaria to ROW and from Moscow within Russia. This is because Russia essentially makes it an incredible pain in the ass financially to export directly from Russia so loopholes are used.

The Raketa x Constantin Chaykin double interview is about an hour long and was hosted on the Raketa IG account. Here are the exact notes I kept:

* Chaykin and Raketa are fully shut down. Raketa allowed to staff a skeleton crew.
* Watchmakers aren’t getting any help from the Russian government.
* Chaykin is making his watchmakers polish stuff at home.
* Chaykin is essentially doing everything himself since he’s not allowed to have employees on premises.
* Chaykin either has a new Mars watch or is working on new weird Mars .....
* Cases and crystals are the only two things Raketa doesn’t make.
* Chaykin is totally down to hang out if you want to stop by in Moscow whenever.
* Raketa had a “huge” new novelty that was supposed to be announced at Baselworld, which is cancelled. Raketa is planning to launch it a few weeks later than planned because they cannot manufacturer it now.
* Less than 20% of Konstantin Chaykin sales are to Russian clients.
* Raketa produces some movement components for Chaykin.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> It's the fact they say 'A to Z of their mechanical calibers' that leaves people in doubt about cases, dials, hands etc. No one is questioning the movements, or even final assembly, it's just unclear where the rest of the watch components are made. I think a clear, unambiguous explanation from Raketa in this thread would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Last I saw they were using Swiss Ronda quartz movements for Pobeda.


Hi Dave,

Robda 763, 765, and 785 calibers were used for Raketa branded quartz watches with Pobeda using Seiko VD series calibers.

Raketa no longer produces quartz watches.


----------



## stevarad

JacobC said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just some clarification:
> 
> 1) Pobeda watches use Seiko VD calibers.
> 2) In the most recent Raketa interview with Constantin Chaykin it was insinuated that Raketa doesn't make case components but not said outright. When I was at the factory I focused on mostly caliber production so I don't recall.
> 3) Raketa watches ship from Bulgaria to ROW and from Moscow within Russia. This is because Russia essentially makes it an incredible pain in the ass financially to export directly from Russia so loopholes are used.
> 
> The Raketa x Constantin Chaykin double interview is about an hour long and was hosted on the Raketa IG account. Here are the exact notes I kept:
> 
> * Chaykin and Raketa are fully shut down. Raketa allowed to staff a skeleton crew.
> * Watchmakers aren't getting any help from the Russian government.
> * Chaykin is making his watchmakers polish stuff at home.
> * Chaykin is essentially doing everything himself since he's not allowed to have employees on premises.
> * Chaykin either has a new Mars watch or is working on new weird Mars .....
> * Cases and crystals are the only two things Raketa doesn't make.
> * Chaykin is totally down to hang out if you want to stop by in Moscow whenever.
> * Raketa had a "huge" new novelty that was supposed to be announced at Baselworld, which is cancelled. Raketa is planning to launch it a few weeks later than planned because they cannot manufacturer it now.
> * Less than 20% of Konstantin Chaykin sales are to Russian clients.
> * Raketa produces some movement components for Chaykin.


Is there any link for The Raketa x Constantin Chaykin double interview?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chronotopos

10 seconds on Google (and few minutes of fighting with my tablet to put the links correctly........) and :





(*Part 1* / 59:42)





(*Part 2* / 17:25)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

great interview! I always admiring people who speaks English with light accent or no accent at all.


----------



## detroie

Kirill Sergueev said:


> great interview! I always admiring people who speaks English with light accent or no accent at all.


more wine - less accent ))

comrades on wru already break a lot of spears about origin of the watches parts (dials, hands etc). If you will follow their social network, you can find out that they show only movement manufacture.
Also, they do not have spare parts for the "old" modern models, which was produced for example 10 years ago.

So everyone makes conclusions for themselves.


----------



## tokareva

Comrade *detroie*, Is it safe to assume that you have not yet ordered the Raketa Polar Re-issue? :-d


----------



## JacobC

detroie said:


> more wine - less accent ))
> 
> comrades on wru already break a lot of spears about origin of the watches parts (dials, hands etc). If you will follow their social network, you can find out that they show only movement manufacture.
> Also, they do not have spare parts for the "old" modern models, which was produced for example 10 years ago.
> 
> So everyone makes conclusions for themselves.


Interesting. I haven't had to need anything but movement service with those models but that seems to indicate they ordered practically everything in.


----------



## lorroberty

I did not. Took a look at it even the last day but I told myself I should first find the courage to buy a less expensive modern Raketa and continue from that..


----------



## Fergfour

I emailed Raketa and this was the response I received:

We engage fellow Russian companies when it comes to the production of straps and glass. Otherwise, watches are produced by our factory.


----------



## linuxs

[QUOTE = Fergfour; 51556401] Ho mandato inviato a Raketa e questa è stata la risposta che ho ricevuto:

abbiamo coinvolto altre società russe quando si tratta di produzione di cinturini e vetro. Altrimenti, gli orologi sono prodotti dalla nostra fabbrica. [/ QUOTE] 
Hanno detto qualcosa su casi e mani?


----------



## Fergfour

linuxs said:


> [QUOTE = Fergfour; 51556401] Ho mandato inviato a Raketa e questa è stata la risposta che ho ricevuto:
> 
> abbiamo coinvolto altre società russe quando si tratta di produzione di cinturini e vetro. Altrimenti, gli orologi sono prodotti dalla nostra fabbrica. [/ QUOTE]
> Hanno detto qualcosa su casi e mani?


That's all they said. One _could _interpret their response as they produce everything except straps and glass.


----------



## linuxs

Fergfour said:


> That's all they said. One _could _interpret their response as they produce everything except straps and glass.


I am more inclined to believe that houses and hands are supply, if they were the ones to produce them they would have no problem saying it. I'm sorry that no Raketa representative wants to clarify this detail.

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

linuxs said:


> I am more inclined to believe that houses and hands are supply, if they were the ones to produce them they would have no problem saying it. I'm sorry that no Raketa representative wants to clarify this detail.
> 
> Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


It would be nice yes if they could clarify. User "Raketa Watch Factory" could end the speculation rather easily. Until then, I'm not that concerned. I like mine regardless of where the hands are made.


----------



## linuxs

Fergfour said:


> It would be nice yes if they could clarify. User "Raketa Watch Factory" could end the speculation rather easily. Until then, I'm not that concerned. I like mine regardless of where the hands are made.


I also really like the new Raketas. I'm just curious, this detail won't stop my desire to buy (as soon as my finances allow it) 

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Tbh most factories, cars, for example, no longer do anything other than assemble.


----------



## Odessa200

Not sure why it is important that every small part like hands be done in house. What about paint? Ok to buy? Lol. 
To me the watch is primary the movement. This needs to be done in house (or I least I want to know who makes them). The rest, if Raketa orders them and Raketa is satisfied with the quality they get from, lets say China, then this is good for me.


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> Comrade *detroie*, Is it safe to assume that you have not yet ordered the Raketa Polar Re-issue? :-d
> 
> View attachment 15069433


Comrade *tokareva*, i already have 24h Vostok, so there is no need for me to buy Raketa 

However, i would recommend to think twice before buying 24h watch, unless you are not located close to the Arctic circle, it is very uncomfortable to checking time and measure it (no bezel).

Also few photos from history.

This is original model for the 16 Soviet Antarctic expedition:









































Second one is a kind of evolution of the original model from 2012:


----------



## Chronotopos

Fergfour said:


> That's all they said. One _could _interpret their response as they produce everything except straps and glass.





Odessa200 said:


> Not sure why it is important that every small part like hands be done in house. What about paint? Ok to buy? Lol.
> To me the watch is primary the movement. This needs to be done in house (or I least I want to know who makes them). The rest, if Raketa orders them and Raketa is satisfied with the quality they get from, lets say China, then this is good for me.


These questions seem legitimate to me but I have the unpleasant feeling that their goal is not transparency but just to criticize for free : whatever the answer, it will be a problem... so I'm not suprised that Raketa is in no hurry to answer...


----------



## linuxs

Chronotopos said:


> These questions seem legitimate to me but I have the unpleasant feeling that their goal is not transparency but just to criticize for free: whatever the answer, it will be a problem... so I'm not suprised that Raketa is in no hurry to answer...


Mine is a simple curiosity. I am not criticizing Raketa for their production choices. I have also said that this detail does not reduce the value of their work. Work that I find very beautiful and have given life to a historical brand.

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Chronotopos said:


> These questions seem legitimate to me but I have the unpleasant feeling that their goal is not transparency but just to criticize for free : whatever the answer, it will be a problem... so I'm not suprised that Raketa is in no hurry to answer...


As an owner of a modern Raketa I can say I don't care where every single part is made, I just like the watch and plan on purchasing another. 
My guess is the inquiries are related in part to the high price (relative to Vostok), that perhaps people would feel better about their purchase with the knowledge that the watch was mostly made in-house.

In any case, I wish more members would use this thread to actually post pictures and reviews of their Raketas! I know one that has the 2017-ish Polar model that I'd love to see a review of...


----------



## Fergfour

My latest Raketa purchase, the "Polar" model from late 2017/early 2018. Raketa does have newer Polar models but I like this one better, in part because of the inner minutes chapter ring and a 1mm smaller case than the new ones. I'll do a quick review whenever it arrives.


----------



## AManWithABurningQuestion

Chronotopos said:


> He "only" says that they try to find how the geiger counter watch is working and how it was built because they plan to do this ultra-rare watch as their second re-issue...
> 
> View attachment 15030271


Is there any recent news regarding this watch?


----------



## Kotsov

Chronotopos said:


> These questions seem legitimate to me but I have the unpleasant feeling that their goal is not transparency but just to criticize for free : whatever the answer, it will be a problem... so I'm not suprised that Raketa is in no hurry to answer...


One side of me hears what you are saying. The other feels that you are a teeny bit too invested in this.

They are just watches. Variety is the spice of life?


----------



## jhdscript

This Polar looks very good. The lume is fantastic


----------



## Martin_F

AManWithABurningQuestion said:


> Is there any recent news regarding this watch?


I'm wondering this myself. Anybody have any info?


----------



## Ole Juul

Martin_F said:


> I'm wondering this myself. Anybody have any info?


As I recall the "geiger counter" aspect was debunked and it was likely a dosiometer which is useless to most people. My guess is that they realized this and quietly dropped the subject.

I'd love to be proved wrong, and indeed there is more miniaturized technology nowadays that perhaps it's actually possible.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Ole Juul said:


> As I recall the "geiger counter" aspect was debunked and it was likely a dosiometer which is useless to most people. My guess is that they realized this and quietly dropped the subject.
> 
> I'd love to be proved wrong, and indeed there is more miniaturized technology nowadays that perhaps it's actually possible.


Hello: a special task force is working at Raketa Watch Factory on the re-edition of the Geiger watch. This is not an easy project but this will be a very very very very cool watch.

I take this opportunity to post a link to a very interesting article published by the online magazine Monochrome concerning the Raketa Watch Factory:
https://monochrome-watches.com/5-th...ure-and-how-different-it-is-from-switzerland/


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: a special task force is working at Raketa Watch Factory on the re-edition of the Geiger watch. This is not an easy project but this will be a very very very very cool watch.
> 
> I take this opportunity to post a link to a very interesting article published by the online magazine Monochrome concerning the Raketa Watch Factory:
> https://monochrome-watches.com/5-th...ure-and-how-different-it-is-from-switzerland/


Bit late to the party;-):-!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-factory-article-5201607.html


----------



## Ole Juul

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Bit late to the party;-):-!
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-factory-article-5201607.html


Not to worry. It's worth reading twice.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ole Juul said:


> SuffolkGerryW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-factory-article-5201607.html
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry. It's worth reading twice.
Click to expand...

True


----------



## Seiko Madness

Duplicate post; sorry for that.


----------



## Seiko Madness

Does anyone know the differences (besides the dial) between the two watches in the picture below (original pics borrowed from Raketa's website)? The reason for asking is that at the Raketa website the white one is a Sukhoi model, while the blue is a Tupolev (see links after the pic).









Sukhoi (white)
https://raketa.com/w/en/product/raketa-sukhoi-0199/

Tupolev (blue)
https://raketa.com/w/en/product/raketa-pilot-tu-160-s307/


----------



## JacobC

Seiko Madness said:


> Does anyone know the differences (besides the dial) between the two watches in the picture below (original pics borrowed from Raketa's website)? The reason for asking is that at the Raketa website the white one is a Sukhoi model, while the blue is a Tupolev (see links after the pic).
> 
> View attachment 15225871
> 
> 
> Sukhoi (white)
> https://raketa.com/w/en/product/raketa-sukhoi-0199/
> 
> Tupolev (blue)
> https://raketa.com/w/en/product/raketa-pilot-tu-160-s307/


My understanding is that they are just named colorways.


----------



## Fergfour

Seiko Madness said:


> Does anyone know the differences (besides the dial) between the two watches in the picture below (original pics borrowed from Raketa's website)? The reason for asking is that at the Raketa website the white one is a Sukhoi model, while the blue is a Tupolev (see links after the pic).
> 
> View attachment 15225871
> 
> 
> Sukhoi (white)
> https://raketa.com/w/en/product/raketa-sukhoi-0199/
> 
> Tupolev (blue)
> https://raketa.com/w/en/product/raketa-pilot-tu-160-s307/


One difference is that the blue is a limited edition, 200 made. For all we know, they didn't make the white in great numbers either, and they won't be producing any more per their website.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Hello: wanted to share with you the interesting story of the Raketa Big Zero watch model.

*The Soviet watch design that conquered the capitalist world!*

With its bold black & white minimalistic dial with a big zero, the Raketa Big Zero is one of the most famous Soviet watch designs to have crossed the iron curtain and to have conquered the hearts of the western capitalist world. 














It was first popularized by Gorbatchev in the 80s when he initiated in the USSR a series of radical reforms known as Perestroika. During an international political summit in Italy, he was asked to explain what "Perestroika" meant. He simply showed his Raketa Big Zero watch and said: "It's like on my watch: the Russian people want to start everything from zero". This immediately made the headline of Italian newspapers.














The Big Zero design strikes to the heart of Russian mentality. Indeed, the Russian people, always extreme in their passions, have often erased the past to start everything from zero. The Russian avant-garde artistic movement broke with classic precedents and introduced a radically new artistic vision of the world. Another example is the Russian revolution which wiped out the former order to create a new socialist world &#8230; which was itself brutally wiped out by Gorbachev's Perestroika to be replaced by capitalism! 








Was this bold design with a "0" created with such a symbolic aim? Raketa's old Factory workers don't exactly remember anymore, but, in any event, they all say that it is more logical to start counting from "0" than from "12". Indeed, like everything else in life, time always begins at "0". The People must have related to this simple concept, because this watch quickly gained mainstream worldwide popularity and was nicknamed "Big Zero" by the public (this name was not invented by marketing specialists).








Although the "Big Zero" concept might seem obvious to most of us, Raketa is still very often asked to explain why its watches have a Zero on their dial. Many people don't understand this decision which directly challenges the internationally established convention that there should be a "12" on the dial of every watch. The Raketa Big Zero watch therefore continues to find itself at the avant-garde of time reading with its innovative "Big 0" concept.














The Raketa Big Zero continues to this day to be manufactured at the Raketa Watch Factory (in Saint-Petersburg). It has the Raketa automatic movement 2615.


----------



## jhdscript

I m happy today i buy my first Raketa Marine.

It's an awesome piece with a great value and an amazing price for a vintage watch. I love it


----------



## jhdscript

I m happy today i buy my first Raketa Marine.

It's an awesome piece with a great value and an amazing price for a vintage watch. I love it


----------



## lorroberty

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: wanted to share with you the interesting story of the Raketa Big Zero watch model.
> 
> *The Soviet watch design that conquered the capitalist world!*
> 
> With its bold black & white minimalistic dial with a big zero, the Raketa Big Zero is one of the most famous Soviet watch designs to have crossed the iron curtain and to have conquered the hearts of the western capitalist world.
> View attachment 15237729
> View attachment 15237733
> 
> 
> It was first popularized by Gorbatchev in the 80s when he initiated in the USSR a series of radical reforms known as Perestroika. During an international political summit in Italy, he was asked to explain what "Perestroika" meant. He simply showed his Raketa Big Zero watch and said: "It's like on my watch: the Russian people want to start everything from zero". This immediately made the headline of Italian newspapers.
> View attachment 15237741
> View attachment 15237743
> 
> 
> The Big Zero design strikes to the heart of Russian mentality. Indeed, the Russian people, always extreme in their passions, have often erased the past to start everything from zero. The Russian avant-garde artistic movement broke with classic precedents and introduced a radically new artistic vision of the world. Another example is the Russian revolution which wiped out the former order to create a new socialist world &#8230; which was itself brutally wiped out by Gorbachev's Perestroika to be replaced by capitalism!
> View attachment 15237745
> 
> 
> Was this bold design with a "0" created with such a symbolic aim? Raketa's old Factory workers don't exactly remember anymore, but, in any event, they all say that it is more logical to start counting from "0" than from "12". Indeed, like everything else in life, time always begins at "0". The People must have related to this simple concept, because this watch quickly gained mainstream worldwide popularity and was nicknamed "Big Zero" by the public (this name was not invented by marketing specialists).
> View attachment 15237747
> 
> 
> Although the "Big Zero" concept might seem obvious to most of us, Raketa is still very often asked to explain why its watches have a Zero on their dial. Many people don't understand this decision which directly challenges the internationally established convention that there should be a "12" on the dial of every watch. The Raketa Big Zero watch therefore continues to find itself at the avant-garde of time reading with its innovative "Big 0" concept.
> View attachment 15237749
> View attachment 15237751
> 
> 
> The Raketa Big Zero continues to this day to be manufactured at the Raketa Watch Factory (in Saint-Petersburg). It has the Raketa automatic movement 2615.


apart from the new green color did you make any other change recently to the watch?


----------



## dinkan

I wonder how a watch like this would look with the zero at the bottom of the dial and the number 6 would be where the number 18 is today? 
I'm not so good at astronomy but I'm thinking that the sun is shining the most at noon ( top of the dial ) and the least at midnight ( bottom of the dial ).


----------



## Ole Juul

I think it is quite common in the world of 24h watches. Here's one example.


----------



## Odessa200

Interview with David (in Russian)


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> Interview with David (in Russian)


Thank you


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

lorroberty said:


> apart from the new green color did you make any other change recently to the watch?


Hello: the case is now thinner than previously (used to be 13.4mm, now 12.5mm), the crown is shorter (it used to be longer) and we added better anti-reflection coating on the sapphire glass. These small changes make a big difference!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

The Russian brand Raketa sets a firm foot in North America!!!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

dinkan said:


> I wonder how a watch like this would look with the zero at the bottom of the dial and the number 6 would be where the number 18 is today?
> I'm not so good at astronomy but I'm thinking that the sun is shining the most at noon ( top of the dial ) and the least at midnight ( bottom of the dial ).


Hello: please note that this watch is a not an official Raketa watch. There are actually quite a lot of fake Raketa watches on the market with Chinese movements.


----------



## Fergfour

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> The Russian brand Raketa sets a firm foot in North America!!!
> 
> View attachment 15368539


This is fantastic thank you. For anyone interested the address info is :

Maryland Watch Works, 14 N Potomac St, Suite B-3, Hagerstown, MD 21740,* United States of America* 
+1 240-850-2855
 [email protected]
_ Watches can be delivered by post or by hand_


----------



## JacobC

Congratulations!


----------



## Fergfour

If you've wanted to try a modern Raketa and prefer smaller case sizes there's a new Big Zero 0251 currently on the bay which ends soon. At the moment it's looking like a steal considering they usually sell for several hundred euro.


----------



## Fergfour

Wow someone got a great deal on that today, 490 bucks including shipping, that's about half of what they sell for on the official website. If only that was the normal retail price...


----------



## Adrenaline96

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: please note that this watch is a not an official Raketa watch. There are actually quite a lot of fake Raketa watches on the market with Chinese movements.


Hi,
I really love Raketa watches, and appreciate the achievements of a company from an overlooked and underrated region that used to make and still makes really good watches. I owned a vintage Raketa Calendar, and I really liked it.

I have two questions for you:
1. Is Raketa considering to bump from 18000 vph to something like 21600 vph or 28800 vph? You know, this could lead to a better accuracy.
2. Is Raketa considering to tackle the 300-400 EUR/USD price bracket? I think that would bring a lot of sales for the company.

Regards.


----------



## stadiou

Raketa accuracy has never been in doubt - that unfashionably low beat movement by today's expectations has never failed to impress with it's time keeping in my experience. I have owned high beat stuff - none of which ever displayed the unfailing reliability and overall accuracy of Raketa's simple workhorese movements.


----------



## Adrenaline96

stadiou said:


> Raketa accuracy has never been in doubt - that unfashionably low beat movement by today's expectations has never failed to impress with it's time keeping in my experience. I have owned high beat stuff - none of which ever displayed the unfailing reliability and overall accuracy of Raketa's simple workhorese movements.


I'm not doubting the movements and their quality, far from that. I just asked if that's a consideration for the factory, there are only benefits in bumping the vph. It could very well just remain like this.


----------



## Fergfour

If I had to bet on it I would guess "no" to both of your questions. I'm personally not interested in a higher beat movement, but lower prices would be welcome  
Actually, now that I think about it, I would think the costs associated with developing a new movement would only raise prices more.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> If I had to bet on it I would guess "no" to both of your questions. I'm personally not interested in a higher beat movement, but lower prices would be welcome
> Actually, now that I think about it, I would think the costs associated with developing a new movement would only raise prices more.


Indeed and I'd point out to everyone that a low volume brand like Raketa almost has to charge a minimum barrier to entry to do the posturing they're doing right now.


----------



## KAS118

To be honest I’m more than happy that they keep the 18,000bph.

There’s something very characterful about a slow beat movement. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenaline96

KAS118 said:


> To be honest I'm more than happy that they keep the 18,000bph.
> 
> There's something very characterful about a slow beat movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The more I think about it, you are right. There's a charm to these movements, in a way they take you back to a a completely different era of horology. That's the reason i like the 6497/6498 movements.


----------



## JacobC

Hoping to have the first watches through service here in the brand new US service center! Will let you guys know how they do!


----------



## tokareva

I'm glad to know there is an authorized service center here in the US now, in case I have trouble with my Peterhof Glasnost. I think I paid $45 for it, so I can spend the $1200.00 or so they probably charge for a service and still not have too much money invested in it.😂


----------



## JacobC

tokareva said:


> I'm glad to know there is an authorized service center here in the US now, in case I have trouble with my Peterhof Glasnost. I think I paid $45 for it, so I can spend the $1200.00 or so they probably charge for a service and still not have too much money invested in it.
> 
> View attachment 15388265


I'm let you know what they charge!


----------



## Odessa200

Would be interesting to know if this service center would work on vintage soviet Raketas and other soviet brands.


----------



## 24h

Odessa200 said:


> Would be interesting to know if this service center would work on vintage soviet Raketas and other soviet brands.


I would guess only modern Raketa watches, but it would be pretty cool if there was now somewhere in the US to service 3133s...
Who knows what that job would be quoted for


----------



## JacobC

24h said:


> I would guess only modern Raketa watches, but it would be pretty cool if there was now somewhere in the US to service 3133s...
> Who knows what that job would be quoted for


Well maybe. Considering that Raketa still makes the 2623 and 2609 as customer calibers they certainly could fabricate any part that they needed on demand.


----------



## Fergfour

This is from the co-owner and head watchmaker at the service center: "We can service vintage watches as well, depending on what the issue is and whether or not we have the part in stock. We can also service other brands." Anyway, their website is up so one can send all the questions they want directly to them about what brands/movements can be serviced. I did follow up with a question on what the going rate is for a basic 2415 service.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> This is from the co-owner and head watchmaker at the service center: "We can service vintage watches as well, depending on what the issue is and whether or not we have the part in stock. We can also service other brands." Anyway, their website is up so one can send all the questions they want directly to them about what brands/movements can be serviced. I did follow up with a question on what the going rate is for a basic 2415 service.


Good to see them get back to you quickly. Let me know what they quote you at


----------



## Fergfour

"All of our Overhauls start at $150, this includes a 1 year warranty, complete disassembly, ultrasonic cleaning, re-assembly and regulation. No parts or gaskets are included, but before each job is started you receive a description of what each watch needs and what the cost would be. Only after you approve of the assessment do we proceed. "


----------



## 24h

Fergfour said:


> "All of our Overhauls start at $150, this includes a 1 year warranty, complete disassembly, ultrasonic cleaning, re-assembly and regulation. No parts or gaskets are included, but before each job is started you receive a description of what each watch needs and what the cost would be. Only after you approve of the assessment do we proceed. "


So that's for a simple movement with no extra complications?
I wonder what the rate would be for a chronograph.


----------



## Fergfour

Based on the few emails I've received, they seem very responsive to general questions. Ask away.


----------



## JacobC

Honestly $150 for an overhaul is a steal.


----------



## JacobC

Gonna write an article here about having two older watches repaired and see what the totality of the system feels like.


----------



## Jujube

Hi everyone,

I´m the owner of the classic Raketa since 2017 (look at the photos, sorry I´m not the best photograph). This watch is very nice and the after sell services is super.

I did a bad movement (not the watch ) and she fell on the crown. She couldn´t work. I contacted the after sell services, sent the watch and got it a month later free of charges and completely overhauled.

It was a really nice surprise. Thanks Raketa.


----------



## Fergfour

In case anyone's curious I was told this in an email from Raketa:
"We have some interesting releases planned, more will be revealed this fall. I can hint that the nearest release will have to do with the Big Zero collection." 
They already have a black, white, and green dial so I'm curious. Maybe they're making it in a larger size. 38.8mm isn't my thing. I could go with a 40-41 maybe...


----------



## stadiou

I'd like to see some classic size watches say 35-36mm.


----------



## Fergfour

Considering they call their smallest (38.8mm) offerings "Classic" already, and all their other models are over 40mm, I'd be surprised if they go smaller but you never know. 
They do have a 40.5mm case used for the "Avant-Garde" model and I could see them doing a Big Zero in that size. A Big Zero in their existing 43mm case like the "Seaman" would be too much for me personally. I don't mind that size for a diver style watch with a bezel, but with little to no bezel it would look huge to me.


----------



## JacobC

We actually already know about their next release from their IG:

Raketa x Constantin Chaykin "Digital Baselworld...


----------



## Fergfour

If you're referring to the "black hole" thing, no thanks. I'm hoping there's different Big Zero news coming.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Fergfour said:


> If you're referring to the "black hole" thing, no thanks. I'm hoping there's different Big Zero news coming.


Would be great to have a 24 hour Big Zero (technically, it would be 'correct' - after all, the day doesn't start again at noon) I know that it wouldn't be a 'traditional' Big Zero.


----------



## JacobC

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Would be great to have a 24 hour Big Zero (technically, it would be 'correct' - after all, the day doesn't start again at noon) I know that it wouldn't be a 'traditional' Big Zero.


I really like that idea! 24 hour dials are incredibly underrated.


----------



## Fergfour

They have a bunch of 24hr models with a "0" instead of "24". Maybe not exactly what you're describing though:


----------



## JacobC

There are no Big Zero 24 hour dials in current production.


----------



## Fergfour

I get it. Just thought it was worth mentioning to suffolk GerryW that there are 24hr models with a "0". They may not be official "Big Zero" models but they're the closest thing they have....


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Fergfour said:


> I get it. Just thought it was worth mentioning to suffolk GerryW that there are 24hr models with a "0". They may not be official "Big Zero" models but they're the closest thing they have....


They are the 'closest', and the second from bottom is _almost_ there - but I'm thinking the 'traditional' dial, but with 0, 6, 12 & 18, rather than 0, 3, 6 & 9 - possibly wouldn't look right though.


----------



## Fergfour

Yeah I don't recall ever seeing any 24hr with only 0-6-12-18 ! Might be cool, as long as there were 5 fairly legible hour markers in between each of those numbers. I can see myself counting them off to determine the time lol


----------



## Fergfour

SuffolkGerryW said:


> They are the 'closest', and the second from bottom is _almost_ there - but I'm thinking the 'traditional' dial, but with 0, 6, 12 & 18, rather than 0, 3, 6 & 9 - possibly wouldn't look right though.


Here's a Raketa with pronounced 0-6-12-18 (still has all the other numbers in a smaller font)


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Here's a Raketa with pronounced 0-6-12-18 (still has all the other numbers in a smaller font)
> View attachment 15403020


That is a fake, unfortunately and was never produced by Ptetrodvorets Watch.


----------



## Fergfour

Oh well.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

JacobC said:


> That is a fake, unfortunately and was never produced by Ptetrodvorets Watch.





Fergfour said:


> Oh well.


At least the thought was there! 
Still an 'atttractive' dial, probably would work better if they had dropped the odd numbers out, just left the hour markers (like the 451 dial) pushed up the font for the 4 'cardinal points' and left the 2, 4, etc the same size


----------



## Melon84

Any info abour that piece?









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Fergfour

Pulled the trigger on a 2019 Baikonur, like new condition, for around half retail. Поехали!


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> Pulled the trigger on a 2019 Baikonur, like new condition, for around half retail. Поехали!
> 
> View attachment 15407736


very nice! probably my favorite modern Raketa


----------



## Arizone

I have been informed that up until now that the European Union's Value Added Tax (VAT) was being quietly added to all sales regardless of the customer's country. The price on each product page now states that it is with VAT included, and once you add an item to the cart the base price without VAT is shown, accounting for a significant 17% difference. If you are located outside of the European Union and were wrongly charged VAT, I suggest you contact Raketa to see what they can do for you.


----------



## JacobC

Quick update on Maryland Watch Works!

Eugene and I had been going back and forth over a few older Raketa pieces I had sent him. Raketa had seeded him parts but had to send just one because of the age. I was offered a really outrageous DHL price for a crown ($150 to send a crown 2-Day Express) and Raketa quickly followed up with a cheaper international service option.

Really great follow-up from Raketa on that; super pleased. Especially when it's almost impossible to get mail through the Russian Post due to backlog and shipping problems. So it was an effort to get the part out quickly and affordably from the other side of the world.

Eugene indicated to me he would service Soviet stuff if put through his workbench but his rates cost more than the watches do in many cases. Still, for someone who would like to, he's happy to take a look at it.

I was quoted $125 for a full movement overhaul for one and $225 for parts and repairs plus the overhaul on the other.

The wait time I was quoted was 3-5 weeks on the full service and about 6-8 weeks for the repair and overhaul. That's fantastic! Even small and nimble companies that focus on service usually have queues into months or even years. Most luxury 3 hand watch service costs are $500-800 and about 5 months on average to get back from a straightforward service. Really getting off on the right track with a brand new service center.


----------



## Fergfour

Arizone said:


> I have been informed that up until now that the European Union's Value Added Tax (VAT) was being quietly added to all sales regardless of the customer's country. The price on each product page now states that it is with VAT included, and once you add an item to the cart the base price without VAT is shown, accounting for a significant 17% difference. If you are located outside of the European Union and were wrongly charged VAT, I suggest you contact Raketa to see what they can do for you.


The one I posted the other day was preowned but I did pick up a new one this past April and when I look at the invoice it doesn't look like the VAT was removed. When I look at the same item now on the website the VAT is removed when adding to the cart and the price difference is as you said 17% lower.
Thanks for the heads up Arizone, I sent them an email. I can only hope that they'll do the right thing and reimburse what they shouldn't have charged me. A credit towards a future purchase won't cut it. I'll post here what the outcome is.


----------



## Fergfour

Update on the VAT situation. I emailed Raketa, sent them my order number from earlier this year, and asked that they look into it. Marina, one of the managers, said she would. The next day she agreed that I was owed the VAT amount and the bank transfer is underway. Fantastic response time and customer service.
Thank you Raketa and thank you Arizone for mentioning this. I’d like to send you a token of my appreciation, maybe some Vostok accessories or something.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Photo of Raketa Polar watch taken TODAY by -74.3 at the station Vostok (in Antarctica)!


----------



## JacobC

So cool! Congratulations!


----------



## KAS118

@Raketa Watch Factory - fantastic - thanks for posting the photo 👍


----------



## stadiou

Impressive.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

This will be a radically abstract watch. Most people will hate it. At the Raketa Watch Factory, we already love it!


----------



## KAS118

Sounds good!!! 👍


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> This will be a radically abstract watch. Most people will hate it. At the Raketa Watch Factory, we already love it!


I mainly 'hate' it because you can't really read the time on it (at least from the sneak peak you showed on Instagram earlier in the year). While watches can be pieces of art, first and foremost they must be functional.


----------



## Kotsov

And it isn’t hating if you think it is functionally useless.


----------



## Adrenaline96

It doesn't sound like a wise move to me, from a company that tries to grow and recover its former glory. This kind of things work for big brands, that can "absorb" the failure of a product , and even then I'd say the risks are not worth. Raketa as a brand is not in that kind of position. I'd focus on reviving the old soviet designs that enjoyed success, or create new designs that have those old soviet designs as reference points. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## stadiou

If I were in charge of marketing I'd try to get more affordable pieces on the market before coming over all boutiquey with abstract art pieces. However, if it utilises components in use on other models already a new dial should not be too costly to make. Give us a nice, traditional style and size piece with a basic 2609 next....you have at least one confirmed customer.


----------



## Adrenaline96

stadiou said:


> If I were in charge of marketing I'd try to get more affordable pieces on the market before coming over all boutiquey with abstract art pieces. However, if it utilises components in use on other models already a new dial should not be too costly to make. Give us a nice, traditional style and size piece with a basic 2609 next....you have at least one confirmed customer.


My thoughts exactly. Give us a dressier watch that sits at around 38mm, with a decent looking and simple 2609, at around 500 USD, that would be a hit!


----------



## Kotsov

Looking forward to seeing it so appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> To add to the requests, a black PVD bracelet to go with the black cased Copernicus/Russian Code/Avant-Garde models.


With the black cased versions of the standard Copernic and Avant-garde watches no longer being available in the online store, I'm losing hope of a PVD bracelet being produced.

As an alternative, I just got a PVD shark mesh bracelet for my Russian Code:

















I think this works much better than the MN strap I was using, but if an official Raketa PVD bracelet were made available I would absolutely still buy one.


----------



## Fergfour

Yeah, based on what I remember of the instagram post on the new Zero it was an instant "no" from me. We'll find out more details later this month I'm told. I probably wouldn't go for a Zero anyway unless it was a bit larger than the existing ones.
As far as any future Raketa puchases go, I've been back and forth on an older Polar model, but I fear it may wear too large since it doesn't have a bezel like the Amphibia/Baikonur. Too small/too large, can't win.
Maybe it's time to look at the Slava MIR reissues again...


----------



## JacobC

Malevich inbound for review!


----------



## palletwheel

Hi all, anyone know the difference between the Avant-garde 0239 vs the 0226? From all I can tell on the website the only thing I see is a strap change. Also, does anyone know how thick they are as well? They don't give that dimension in the specifications. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> Hi all, anyone know the difference between the Avant-garde 0239 vs the 0226? From all I can tell on the website the only thing I see is a strap change. Also, does anyone know how thick they are as well? They don't give that dimension in the specifications. Thanks in advance.


It's just the sku for a different strap. Same watch. As far as the thickness goes, I'm not sure. I've handled scarce few modern Avtomat watches from the factory. I'm know that the big zero is 14.2mm so probably similar.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

palletwheel said:


> Hi all, anyone know the difference between the Avant-garde 0239 vs the 0226? From all I can tell on the website the only thing I see is a strap change. Also, does anyone know how thick they are as well? They don't give that dimension in the specifications. Thanks in advance.


You've got to bear in mind it has a really high dome crystal, so a raw thickness number doesn't tell the whole story.








That said, my Russian Code (which uses the same case and crystal) is around 16.5mm tall.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> You've got to bear in mind it has a really high dome crystal, so a raw thickness number doesn't tell the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, my Russian Code (which uses the same case and crystal) is around 16.5mm tall.


What's the measurement from the caseback to the bezel because you're right, the domed crystal makes the dimensions skewed.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

JacobC said:


> What's the measurement from the caseback to the bezel because you're right, the domed crystal makes the dimensions skewed.


Excluding the crystal it's 11mm thick.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Excluding the crystal it's 11mm thick.


That's pretty darn reasonable.


----------



## falika

I'm interested in the Malevich. The "Avant Garde" was out of my price range, but I liked it. Looking forward to a glimpse of the Malevich.


----------



## Fergfour

falika said:


> I'm interested in the Malevich. The "Avant Garde" was out of my price range, but I liked it. Looking forward to a glimpse of the Malevich.


I like the Avant Garde as well.
From what I recall of the upcoming model, and if what was shown before was true, it's basically a giant zero/square covering the whole dial ( maybe that was an April Fools joke?) 
If the Avant Garde was out of your price range I'm not sure I'd hold your breath hoping the new one will be anymore affordable....


----------



## falika

Fergfour said:


> I like the Avant Garde as well.
> From what I recall of the upcoming model, and if what was shown before was true, it's basically a giant zero/square covering the whole dial ( maybe that was an April Fools joke?)
> If the Avant Garde was out of your price range I'm not sure I'd hold your breath hoping the new one will be anymore affordable....


No, I figured the price range would be similar.


----------



## palletwheel

Thanks all for your replies. I was also looking at the Polar limited reissue. The thread on that died 5 months ago and when I went on the website it seemed to still accept pre-orders. Did they release these yet?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

palletwheel said:


> Thanks all for your replies. I was also looking at the Polar limited reissue. The thread on that died 5 months ago and when I went on the website it seemed to still accept pre-orders. Did they release these yet?


Yes, the Polar limited re-edition has been released. The reason it shows as available for pre-order is likely because they've sold all the ones they've already made, but they haven't made and sold the full limited run of 200 yet.


----------



## palletwheel

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Yes, the Polar limited re-edition has been released. The reason it shows as available for pre-order is likely because they've sold all the ones they've already made, but they haven't made and sold the full limited run of 200 yet.


What was the verdict? Did they come out well? I haven't gone through every page so I may have missed it, but did any recipient do a review?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

palletwheel said:


> What was the verdict? Did they come out well? I haven't gone through every page so I may have missed it, but did any recipient do a review?











Raketa Polar Reissue Arrived


So trying to keep it short, I really liked the original Raketa polar, but I wasn't so sure about the gold nor the funky case shape, not like I would have found one to begin with. Instead I purchased Raketa's modern Polar a few years ago, and you can find my less-than-perfect thoughts written...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## palletwheel

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Raketa Polar Reissue Arrived
> 
> 
> So trying to keep it short, I really liked the original Raketa polar, but I wasn't so sure about the gold nor the funky case shape, not like I would have found one to begin with. Instead I purchased Raketa's modern Polar a few years ago, and you can find my less-than-perfect thoughts written...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Many, many thanks for this. Not sure how many are left but I guess they are holding off until they fix the issues. They clearly want to compete with lower end Swatch brands and equivalents, but its a tough business, every release has to be the best at its price point.


----------



## JacobC

falika said:


> No, I figured the price range would be similar.


I'm under NDA about the details but the price is reflective of their current pricing in Avant-garde.

It's not an April Fool's joke! It's Russian Avant-garde!


----------



## Fergfour

A "Big No" for me. That's OK, plenty of other Raketa available that I'd be happy with, (including the Avant-Garde).


----------



## Odessa200

Love the idea but I still want to be able to tell time (with my 50+ years old eyes)...


----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Love the idea but I still want to be able to tell time (with my 50+ years old eyes)...


Use your phone. I do.


----------



## stadiou

Absolutely ghastly piece of design - awful to read and equally bad to look at.


----------



## Adrenaline96

Sorry but I'm not feeling it. Also time is too hard to read, so that is an instant deal breaker. Maybe their next idea will be brighter.


----------



## KAS118

Hmmm  some things are good because they're different - but equally some things are bad.

I'm sorry to say I think this one falls into the latter category - but thumbs up for giving it a go 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Really looking forward to seeing it in person. I don't really trust watch photos unless I've seen a piece in person.

Should be arriving day and date to release. I'll also have an article go up that week. Raketa is really great to work with from the press side.


----------



## Chascomm

Fergfour said:


> A "Big No" for me. That's OK, plenty of other Raketa available that I'd be happy with, (including the Avant-Garde).
> 
> View attachment 15449140


As somebody who once traded a Vostok Radio Room because it was too hard to read, I can't get behind this new Raketa. It's a big zero to me.


----------



## vintorez

At least no one will be calling that a homage to another watch, so that's something


----------



## Adrenaline96

vintorez said:


> At least no one will be calling that a homage to another watch, so that's something


I honestly believe that Raketa has all the rights in the world to revive the classic succesful models.


----------



## JacobC

Adrenaline96 said:


> I honestly believe that Raketa has all the rights in the world to revive the classic succesful models.


Every time I get the chance I advocate to bring back and refresh their classic designs.


----------



## Adrenaline96

JacobC said:


> Every time I get the chance I advocate to bring back and refresh their classic designs.


I remember those beautiful Baltika dials, and can't help but reiterate my past suggestion. Why not offer us a simple Baltika-style watch with a 2609 movement, with the watch sitting at around 38mm, with a Baltika-style dial. That would sell like hot cake for $500-ish.


----------



## Fergfour

Adrenaline96 said:


> I remember those beautiful Baltika dials, and can't help but reiterate my past suggestion. Why not offer us a simple Baltika-style watch with a 2609 movement, with the watch sitting at around 38mm, with a Baltika-style dial. That would sell like hot cake for $500-ish.


It's possible that if they could produce something based on a past historical model in a more budget-friendly price range, they'd have a whole bunch of new customers. They did do the polar reissue somewhat recently but they haven't even sold all 200 of those yet, (of course it's more expensive than what your suggestion).


----------



## Adrenaline96

Fergfour said:


> It's possible that if they could produce something based on a past historical model in a more budget-friendly price range, they'd have a whole bunch of new customers. They did do the polar reissue somewhat recently but they haven't even sold all 200 of those yet, (of course it's more expensive than what your suggestion).


I guess they can justify the price of that model on the premise that "Raketa Polar" is a heavier name in the watch world, they problably spent a lot more R&D money on that watch. But what I talked about isn't out of the realm of possibility I believe, like they could reuse older case designs and dial designs to save some money for the supposed watch I talked about.


----------



## Fergfour

Adrenaline96 said:


> I guess they can justify the price of that model on the premise that "Raketa Polar" is a heavier name in the watch world, they problably spent a lot more R&D money on that watch. But what I talked about isn't out of the realm of possibility I believe, like they could reuse older case designs and dial designs to save some money for the supposed watch I talked about.


The Polar might have more name recognition yes. The reissue is heavily based on the 1969 model so imo they didn't have to do that much R&D and they did reuse the case and dial designs. Yet still it's $1300 ($1600 if VAT applies to you).


----------



## Adrenaline96

Fergfour said:


> The Polar might have more name recognition yes. The reissue is heavily based on the 1969 model so imo they didn't have to do that much R&D and they did reuse the case and dial designs. Yet still it's $1300 ($1600 if VAT applies to you).


I've seen macro shots of the watch, it is very good looking, and it looks well built, there's definitely craftsmanship involved in the making of this watch, no doubt in my mind about it. But I think this kind of prices aren't sustainable for a brand that is trying to regain strength, plus, Raketa never was an exclusivist brand. They should add more $500-ish watches to their catalog if they hope to be sustainable, in my humble opinion. If they keep pumping watches over 1 grand, and this kind of boutique unreadable extremely niche watches, I don't see them well.


----------



## Fergfour

Adrenaline96 said:


> I've seen macro shots of the watch, it is very good looking, and it looks well built, there's definitely craftsmanship involved in the making of this watch, no doubt in my mind about it. But I think this kind of prices aren't sustainable for a brand that is trying to regain strength, plus, Raketa never was an exclusivist brand. They should add more $500-ish watches to their catalog if they hope to be sustainable, in my humble opinion. If they keep pumping watches over 1 grand, and this kind of boutique unreadable extremely niche watches, I don't see them well.


You aren't the only one who feels this way. Time will tell what the future holds.


----------



## Adrenaline96

Fergfour said:


> You aren't the only one who feels this way. Time will tell what the future holds.


To be honest, I don't want to downplay anyone, but the current strategy of the brand is dangerous. I hope they don't follow the footsteps of Poljot and disappear, that would be a huge blow to russian watchmaking. But these botique-y watches, and the models way way above 1 grand will not work for Raketa. Raketa isn't about these things. Raketa doesn't work like that. Raketa means stylish affordable watches with sound movements. The current ownership doesn't understand that, and try to transform Raketa into the next Nomos or what have you. It will never work. The Raketa name is associated with too many decades of stylish affordable watches.


----------



## Fergfour

Adrenaline96 said:


> Raketa means stylish affordable watches with sound movements. The current ownership doesn't understand that, and try to transform Raketa into the next Nomos or what have you. It will never work.


It means something slightly different now, at least that's what the current ownership hopes. Again, time will tell what happens with the brand.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> It's possible that if they could produce something based on a past historical model in a more budget-friendly price range, they'd have a whole bunch of new customers. They did do the polar reissue somewhat recently but they haven't even sold all 200 of those yet, (of course it's more expensive than what your suggestion).


And it just doesn't look anything special.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> It's possible that if they could produce something based on a past historical model in a more budget-friendly price range, they'd have a whole bunch of new customers. They did do the polar reissue somewhat recently but they haven't even sold all 200 of those yet, (of course it's more expensive than what your suggestion).


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> And it just doesn't look anything special.


I think the polar reissue is actually one of, if not the most unique looking offerings from Raketa.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I think the polar reissue is actually one of, if not the most unique looking offerings from Raketa.
> View attachment 15460507


To each there own. To me it looks like an Aldi or Lidl special tat I wouldn't pick up for a tenner.

I think it's the tacky plating and the foil looking dial.


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> To each there own. To me it looks like an Aldi or Lidl special tat I wouldn't pick up for a tenner.


To each their own, true. It'd be quite boring if we all liked the same watches.
Take the Zlatoust for example. Couldn't pay me enough to wear that thing. TBH, I don't think I'd wear the Raketa either. I do appreciate the history of both, and at least we have something talk about besides Vostok day in day out ?


----------



## JacobC

I'm going to copy PR on a few of these posts just so they don't get lost in the shuffle. A lot of really great points. While I don't agree on pricing, I do think the exclusion of the 2609 and 2623 calibers from modern production is a huge mistake.

An accurate yet fresh reissue of the older Big Zero with a hand cranker would be an excellent place to start.


----------



## Fergfour

That's me in back in 4th place...


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> That's me in back in 4th place...
> 
> View attachment 15460710


I totally forgot about this old ad. Pure gold.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Fergfour said:


> A "Big No" for me. That's OK, plenty of other Raketa available that I'd be happy with, (including the Avant-Garde).
> 
> View attachment 15449140


+100500. Malevich made a joke back then, we should not follow the lead.


----------



## JacobC

Kirill Sergueev said:


> +100500. Malevich made a joke back then, we should not follow the lead.


I never quite saw Malevich that way. When I looked into the big black square (painting) I saw nothingness and a faint ripple due to age. It made me think about the universe and the nothing that surrounds us all.


----------



## KAS118

Kotsov said:


> To each there own. To me it looks like an Aldi or Lidl special tat I wouldn't pick up for a tenner.
> 
> I think it's the tacky plating and the foil looking dial.


Must admit - I quite liked it ?


----------



## Adrenaline96

JacobC said:


> I'm going to copy PR on a few of these posts just so they don't get lost in the shuffle. A lot of really great points. While I don't agree on pricing, I do think the exclusion of the 2609 and 2623 calibers from modern production is a huge mistake.
> 
> An accurate yet fresh reissue of the older Big Zero with a hand cranker would be an excellent place to start.


Thanks, you are doing Raketa a favor really. This way they will know what we really want. And one more thing, I'm not talking out of my butt, I was born and still live in Romania, a satelite state of the USSR. These russian watches were everywhere and still are, I think I know a thing or two about what the audience is interested in.


----------



## Kotsov

JacobC said:


> I never quite saw Malevich that way. When I looked into the big black square (painting) I saw nothingness and a faint ripple due to age. It made me think about the universe and the nothing that surrounds us all.


I'm surrounding by my dogs. He could have drawn a few of those around the sides.


----------



## JacobC

Kotsov said:


> I'm surrounding by my dogs. He could have drawn a few of those around the sides.


----------



## Arizone

Wasn't it recently stated that their production line cannot support both movements simultaneously? They went with the automatic because it provides that additional functionality both for their own watches and for other manufacturers who choose to purchase their movements. Also, not long ago they did have cheaper and dressier options, under the Pobeda name. While those of us here did not care for the basic quartz movement in those models, the average consumer probably would not care, yet they still had the desire to discontinue them. They may not have been popular or profitable enough.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Arizone said:


> Wasn't it recently stated that their production line cannot support both movements simultaneously? They went with the automatic because it provides that additional functionality both for their own watches and for other manufacturers who choose to purchase their movements. Also, not long ago they did have cheaper and dressier options, under the Pobeda name. While those of us here did not care for the basic quartz movement in those models, the average consumer probably would not care, yet they still had the desire to discontinue them. They may not have been popular or profitable enough.


They haven't discontinued Pobeda, they just stopped selling them outside of Russia.


----------



## Adrenaline96

Arizone said:


> Wasn't it recently stated that their production line cannot support both movements simultaneously? They went with the automatic because it provides that additional functionality both for their own watches and for other manufacturers who choose to purchase their movements. Also, not long ago they did have cheaper and dressier options, under the Pobeda name. While those of us here did not care for the basic quartz movement in those models, the average consumer probably would not care, yet they still had the desire to discontinue them. They may not have been popular or profitable enough.


Sorry but my interest in a quartz Pobeda (lol) is literally zero.


----------



## Arizone

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> They haven't discontinued Pobeda, they just stopped selling them outside of Russia.


They no longer appear on their Russian site either, like all traces have vanished. While brick and mortar stores may still carry them, the same argument applies that this measure was because they may not have been doing well enough.

People can't expect everything.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Arizone said:


> They no longer appear on their Russian site either, like all traces have vanished. While brick and mortar stores may still carry them, the same argument applies that this measure was because they may not have been doing well enough.
> 
> People can't expect everything.


They are still on their Russian site, right now. You need to be in Russia, or VPN into Russia, to see them though:









Here you can see Pobeda listed in the menu, with the new Malevich visible on the right, to show this is current:


----------



## JacobC

Arizone said:


> Wasn't it recently stated that their production line cannot support both movements simultaneously? They went with the automatic because it provides that additional functionality both for their own watches and for other manufacturers who choose to purchase their movements. Also, not long ago they did have cheaper and dressier options, under the Pobeda name. While those of us here did not care for the basic quartz movement in those models, the average consumer probably would not care, yet they still had the desire to discontinue them. They may not have been popular or profitable enough.


As far as I'm aware they still make and sell 2609 calibers as ebauches. I will ask.


----------



## Fergfour

Yeah I can't see the Pobeda. I can see the Big Zero though: Raketa Classic BIG ZERO Malevich 0273

The first 2 sentences in their description of it sum it up for me: "Most will hate it. Few will love it." Way to increase your customer base.


----------



## Adrenaline96

Fergfour said:


> Yeah I can't see the Pobeda. I can see the Big Zero though: Raketa Classic BIG ZERO Malevich 0273
> 
> The first 2 sentences in their description of it sum it up for me: "Most will hate it. Few will love it." Way to increase your customer base.


It's good that they acknowledge and own it. Though personally I don't hate it, I'm simply not feeling it. I am eager to see what their next watch will be.


----------



## stadiou

I genuinely hope that the marketeers at Raketa will take note of what many say - build a basic watch with either the 2609 or 2623 hand cranker at an affordable price point. This is where Raketa should be, and always used to be. I do appreciate that the days of mass production are over but a few more sales to the relatively impecunious would not hurt. Think about it in your next product planning meeting.


----------



## Kotsov

Adrenaline96 said:


> Sorry but my interest in a quartz Pobeda (lol) is literally zero.


A big zero?


----------



## Fergfour

I guess I put myself on the email notification list at some point as I received this today:


















I wish them luck but like others said, maybe for the next "big idea" try something geared more for the masses.


----------



## Bsw_sc

I got this email too, this piece is definitely not for me. I don't hate it but the black hands over the black square means I would never be able to read the time...


----------



## JacobC

Hey guys. Just going to paste the official response here re: older manual movements.

Q: There is much discussion online about Raketa’s current production. Does Raketa still manufacture or sell the 2609 or 2623 calibers and offer them as an ebauche to customers? 

A: We only very very very exceptionally sell our movements to third party brands. As a rule, you can only find Raketa movements in Raketa watches. The 2609 movement (manual 12 Hour movement) is not used anywhere in our collection: consequently, we do not produce it for the moment. As for the 2623 (manual with 24 hours), it is currently only used in our limited re-edition of the Soviet Raketa Polar watch (as super cool watch): we specially relaunched this movement for this limited edition (crazy!).


----------



## Adrenaline96

JacobC said:


> Hey guys. Just going to paste the official response here re: older manual movements.
> 
> Q: There is much discussion online about Raketa's current production. Does Raketa still manufacture or sell the 2609 or 2623 calibers and offer them as an ebauche to customers?
> 
> A: We only very very very exceptionally sell our movements to third party brands. As a rule, you can only find Raketa movements in Raketa watches. The 2609 movement (manual 12 Hour movement) is not used anywhere in our collection: consequently, we do not produce it for the moment. As for the 2623 (manual with 24 hours), it is currently only used in our limited re-edition of the Soviet Raketa Polar watch (as super cool watch): we specially relaunched this movement for this limited edition (crazy!).


Did they respond to any more questions? I think I speak for everyone when I say that I'd be interested in their opinion regarding the other questions, like adding more affordable pieces to the catalog.


----------



## JacobC

Adrenaline96 said:


> Did they respond to any more questions? I think I speak for everyone when I say that I'd be interested in their opinion regarding the other questions, like adding more affordable pieces to the catalog.


I didnt ask a ton because of my upcoming Malevich piece, so most of my questions have been around that. After that article goes up I'm going to arrange for an interview and I'll ask for questions before that happens and you guys will be able to ask anything.


----------



## Adrenaline96

JacobC said:


> I didnt ask a ton because of my upcoming Malevich piece, so most of my questions have been around that. After that article goes up I'm going to arrange for an interview and I'll ask for questions before that happens and you guys will be able to ask anything.


Sir, I'd like to thank you for your service. Interesting things are coming I'm sure.


----------



## lorroberty

ciao all, interesting conversation.
The Malevich is definitely NOT for me. I love watches, but they have to be functional. If they are not, like in this case, they become just jewellery and then you can find nicer jewellery. 
...if I may add, in all the pictures the hands are set in a way that they disappear on the dial; I think that when the minute hand is on 15 minute it will stick out in an ugly way. 

regarding price: we keep saying the same thing every 15 days. Prices in rubles are better (if I ever manage to travel back to Russia I will buy something), but still it isn't a bargain. I cannot see Raketa watches becoming popular at this price positioning. BUT as others pointed out, the brand seems to aim to a "boutique" positioning and then well, most of our considerations are garbage. 

PS 200 pieces of Polar and not yet sold-out? I am not that shocked. The distributions of Raketa is VERY limited, sort of micro-brand like. Just for comparison: Zodiac brand has some limited editions of 182 pieces which are not yet sold-out. And they have distributors.


----------



## Kotsov

lorroberty said:


> ciao all, interesting conversation.
> The Malevich is definitely NOT for me. I love watches, but they have to be functional. If they are not, like in this case, they become just jewellery and then you can find nicer jewellery.
> ...if I may add, in all the pictures the hands are set in a way that they disappear on the dial; I think that when the minute hand is on 15 minute it will stick out in an ugly way.
> 
> regarding price: we keep saying the same thing every 15 days. Prices in rubles are better (if I ever manage to travel back to Russia I will buy something), but still it isn't a bargain. I cannot see Raketa watches becoming popular at this price positioning. BUT as others pointed out, the brand seems to aim to a "boutique" positioning and then well, most of our considerations are garbage.
> 
> PS 200 pieces of Polar and not yet sold-out? I am not that shocked. The distributions of Raketa is VERY limited, sort of micro-brand like. Just for comparison: Zodiac brand has some limited editions of 182 pieces which are not yet sold-out. And they have distributors.


I just think of two things.

1. Torturing myself by seeing what alternatives I could buy for the same price
2. Hearing my wife say "what on earth are you wearing?" and "How much, are you stupid??"

So I'll probably go for the first option.


----------



## JacobC

Kotsov said:


> I just think of two things.
> 
> 1. Torturing myself by seeing what alternatives I could buy for the same price
> 2. Hearing my wife say "what on earth are you wearing?" and "How much, are you stupid??"
> 
> So I'll probably go for the first option.


The nice thing there's a lot of nice watches out there for around a thousand.


----------



## palletwheel

JacobC said:


> Hey guys. Just going to paste the official response here re: older manual movements.
> ......
> As for the 2623 (manual with 24 hours), it is currently only used in our limited re-edition of the Soviet Raketa Polar watch (as super cool watch): we specially relaunched this movement for this limited edition (crazy!).


Does anyone know if they will be making parts for the 2623 movement? I emailed them about the Polar limited and among the questions I asked was that. But the person who responded to me basically passed over it. I really like the watch, but I hesitate to buy it because obviously without parts in 4 to 5 years when you need to service it you'll be out of luck.


----------



## Fergfour

palletwheel said:


> Does anyone know if they will be making parts for the 2623 movement? I emailed them about the Polar limited and among the questions I asked was that. But the person who responded to me basically passed over it. I really like the watch, but I hesitate to buy it because obviously without parts in 4 to 5 years when you need to service it you'll be out of luck.


I would think you wouldn't need to replace any parts in a basic service. If someday a repair is needed I wonder if parts from other movements could be used?


----------



## Kotsov

I think we need to open our minds a little about the Malevich watch.

It’s inspired me to buy a car with square wheels. Being stationary allows me more time to contemplate the emptiness of existence.

And saves on fuel costs.


----------



## Odessa200

Here is the actual watch. I am quite distracted by the seams between stones. Yes, its a stone. I get it. But it can be polished to connect seamlessly.


----------



## falika

I like the watch. I find the company name/logo at the bottom to be the ugliest part. Wish the could have made it a bit less obvious.


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> Does anyone know if they will be making parts for the 2623 movement? I emailed them about the Polar limited and among the questions I asked was that. But the person who responded to me basically passed over it. I really like the watch, but I hesitate to buy it because obviously without parts in 4 to 5 years when you need to service it you'll be out of luck.


I have two older watches in service and one of which required a new mainspring and a new crown on the other which the factory provided to the watchmaker, so I'm under the impression that they will fabricate parts needed. They are their own movement supplier don't forget.


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> View attachment 15465178
> View attachment 15465179
> Here is the actual watch. I am quite distracted by the seams between stones. Yes, its a stone. I get it. But it can be polished to connect seamlessly.


Where do you live? I'm a little peeved that mine hasn't arrived yet for review.


----------



## Odessa200

JacobC said:


> Where do you live? I'm a little peeved that mine hasn't arrived yet for review.


not my watch. I did not buy it.


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> not my watch. I did not buy it.


Oh OK. I was told my sample should be here already 

Darn covid.


----------



## RobNJ

Not gonna lie, I like the Malevich - it is beyond my price point and outside my emphasis, but I do like it.

I have plenty of watches that I can't read without reading glasses and good light _because I'm blind_. This would be a watch that I would not be able to read _because it's art. _An important distinction, IMHO.


----------



## palletwheel

JacobC said:


> I have two older watches in service and one of which required a new mainspring and a new crown on the other which the factory provided to the watchmaker, so I'm under the impression that they will fabricate parts needed. They are their own movement supplier don't forget.


I definitely appreciate they make the movements, the fact they are totally in-house appeals to me greatly. But usually when a brand puts out a new movement they have a public commitment to parts supply. I understand they are effectively a microbrand, but if you have an ability to ask them about future parts availability that would be great. I agree with others here that it would benefit everyone if they made this a full production movement.


----------



## Chascomm

Fergfour said:


> I would think you wouldn't need to replace any parts in a basic service. If someday a repair is needed I wonder if parts from other movements could be used?


The only parts that distinguish a 2623 from any other Raketa movement are the two or three parts that lie between the cannon-pinion and the hour hand, and they are not the parts that are likely to get broken.


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> I definitely appreciate they make the movements, the fact they are totally in-house appeals to me greatly. But usually when a brand puts out a new movement they have a public commitment to parts supply. I understand they are effectively a microbrand, but if you have an ability to ask them about future parts availability that would be great. I agree with others here that it would benefit everyone if they made this a full production movement.


I actually did ask this because I have an upcoming article about their service center. They told me that they absolutely can make new parts on demand. The only exception I know of is old cases and hands because they bought those in.

The nice part is because they don't have automated production so it's likely there are machines on the floor just left set up for the older movements.

Like I mentioned above I just waited for about 5 weeks for a new mainspring and crown to be fabricated for my older watches and they did so for me without complaint. They charged me (via service center) $35 USD for the mainspring and a $20 for the crown. Very reasonable.


----------



## palletwheel

JacobC said:


> I actually did ask this because I have an upcoming article about their service center. They told me that they absolutely can make new parts on demand. The only exception I know of is old cases and hands because they bought those in.
> 
> The nice part is because they don't have automated production so it's likely there are machines on the floor just left set up for the older movements.
> 
> Like I mentioned above I just waited for about 5 weeks for a new mainspring and crown to be fabricated for my older watches and they did so for me without complaint. They charged me (via service center) $35 USD for the mainspring and a $20 for the crown. Very reasonable.


Many thanks for the info. its pretty unique but it certainly works. How much was the shipping?


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> Many thanks for the info. its pretty unique but it certainly works. How much was the shipping?


It was included in price. I was stunned because I've paid like $100 USD for a single keyless works for a SW200-1 before so these prices were welcomed.

As soon as I get the watches back from Raketa we'll have a full breakdown of their new US service center performance.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Hello: Please do not hesitate to book an online video call on the Raketa website should you have any questions concerning existing models. We will always be happy to answer all your questions and demonstrate the watch models for you (in English of course!!!).


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Hello: we just started a new thread on the Raketa Big Zero Malevich watch. The thread is entitled: 
Raketa Big Zero Malevich


----------



## pisty5926

[QUOTE = "Raketa Watch Factory, post: 50779519, membro: 1427631"]
Per quanto ne so, Raketa non ha mai provato a sviluppare un cronografo. Da quello che mi è stato detto, le fabbriche di orologi sovietiche non potevano davvero decidere autonomamente di sviluppare un nuovo movimento. Potevano farlo solo con la previa autorizzazione delle loro autorità superiori (cioè qualche ministero a Mosca). Sono stati incaricati di produrre ed esportare quanti più orologi possibile nei paesi occidentali perché l'Unione Sovietica aveva sempre bisogno di più valuta estera. Questa era la loro priorità principale. Lo sviluppo di un cronografo li distrarrebbe semplicemente da questo importante obiettivo. La fabbrica Poljot di Mosca, che ha sviluppato il suo cronografo, sembrava essere più privilegiata perché aveva legami più stretti con il Cremlino.
[/ CITAZIONE]


----------



## pisty5926

Come si può giustificare l'attuale disponiiblità di tanti movimenti Raketa 2609-2623-2628 sul mercato online, spesso inseriti in orologi presunti Nos 
dalla non ben definita provenienza?


----------



## Fergfour

[QUOTE = "Raketa Watch Factory, post: 52429292, member: 1427631"]
Hello: Please do not hesitate to book an online video call on the Raketa website should you have any questions concerning existing models. We will always be happy to answer all your questions and demonstrate the watch models for you (in English of course !!!).
View attachment 15470442

[/ QUOTE]
I might take you up on that if she's on the call


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> [QUOTE = "Raketa Watch Factory, post: 52429292, member: 1427631"]
> Hello: Please do not hesitate to book an online video call on the Raketa website should you have any questions concerning existing models. We will always be happy to answer all your questions and demonstrate the watch models for you (in English of course !!!).
> View attachment 15470442
> 
> [/ QUOTE]
> I might take you up on that she's on the call


With my luck it would be Dodgydruid in a dress.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Hello, discover what the "NY times" says about the Raketa Watch Factory. Fresh from the press: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/12/fashion/watches-raketa-st-petersburg-russia.html


----------



## Bsw_sc

Fergfour said:


> [QUOTE = "Raketa Watch Factory, post: 52429292, member: 1427631"]
> Hello: Please do not hesitate to book an online video call on the Raketa website should you have any questions concerning existing models. We will always be happy to answer all your questions and demonstrate the watch models for you (in English of course !!!).
> View attachment 15470442
> 
> [/ QUOTE]
> I might take you up on that if she's on the call


Holy hell she might be one of the hottest woman I've ever seen... I'm moving to Russia


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

pisty5926 said:


> Come si può giustificare l'attuale disponiiblità di tanti movimenti Raketa 2609-2623-2628 sul mercato online, spesso inseriti in orologi presunti Nos
> dalla non ben definita provenienza?


Hello: You are correct that "Poljot" had privileged ties with the Kremlin during the Soviet period. The Raketa Watch Factory produced up to 5M mechanical watches per year during the 70s & 80s. Many were exported because the Soviet Union needed foreign currency. This is the reason why you can find today so many Soviet watches on the market. Many of these watches are not original: they are assembled using different "bits & pieces". It is sometimes very difficult to distinguish real from fake.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Raketa has conquered Antarctica: a notice at the Russian base "Vostok" (the harshest and coldest place on Earth) indicates the direction and distance to the "Raketa Watch Factory". Can you read at what time was taken the second photo below?


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Raketa has conquered Antarctica: a notice at the Russian base "Vostok" (the harshest and coldest place on Earth) indicates the direction and distance to the "Raketa Watch Factory". Can you read at what time was taken the second photo below?
> 
> View attachment 15518360
> View attachment 15518361
> View attachment 15518362


That's so cool!


----------



## Lifehouse

hello: I´d like to know if raketa polar manual will be also produced with the dark dial from the 16SAE model. I suggest to use rubbies for the red dots. Thanks for response.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Sekondtime said:


> Interesting to hear about the machine tooling at Raketa. My special interest is Ruhla Watch and Machine Tool Factory in the former East Germany which had a long association with the Russian watch industry. Ruhla made many of its own machine tools and was the first to produce automated watch production and exported to many other countries. Following the war, and the Soviet occupation of East Germany, the USSR and other Comecon countries became some of the leading buyers of Ruhla machine tools.
> 
> So, my question is, did Raketa have any Gebrüder Thiel or UMF Ruhla machine tooling?
> 
> Welcome to the Forum by the way!
> 
> Sekondtime


Hello: Sorry to answer so late. Raketa doesn't use today any German made machines. However, somewhere in the Manufacture, I know that there is a very old German watch making machine dating back to the 30s. This machine was probably brought to the Factory after 1945. I will try to find it next time I go to the Factory and send you a photo.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Lifehouse said:


> hello: I´d like to know if raketa polar manual will be also produced with the dark dial from the 16SAE model. I suggest to use rubbies for the red dots. Thanks for response.


Hello: unfortunately not any time soon. Maybe in the future. The reason why we decided not to produce this model is because it is apparently not as rare as the one we produced and because we couldn't find the original watercolour drawing of this dark dial. Your suggestion about ruby dots is very good.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Hello: The next Raketa model will officially come out this Thursday 26th November. It's a true submariners' watch, not only by functionality, but also by design and special material used for the case.


----------



## Fergfour

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: The next Raketa model will officially come out this Thursday 26th November. It's a true submariners' watch, not only by functionality, but also by design and special material used for the case.
> View attachment 15562660


I like the red screws and rotor. Case looks like that of the Polar 0214/Seaman 0218/Submarine 0167 which means a large 44mm, I would hae preferred the slightly smaller case of the Amphibia/Baikonur.
Bezel is apparently made from submarine steel, not very practical as far as markings go.
It's a 24hr watch so 2624 movement. Handset is unique for sure. I'm expecting something in the 1300 euro range.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> I like the red screws and rotor. Case looks like that of the Polar 0214/Seaman 0218/Submarine 0167 which means a large 44mm, I would hae preferred the slightly smaller case of the Amphibia/Baikonur.
> Bezel is apparently made from Leopard class submarine steel, not very practical as far as markings go.
> It's a 24hr watch so 2624 movement. Handset is unique for sure. I'm expecting something in the 1300 euro range.
> View attachment 15566085
> View attachment 15566086
> View attachment 15566087


This watch was announced a really long time ago so I actually think they've adapted the 24-hour functions to automatic.

Red anodized parts are actually done in house!


----------



## lorroberty

I really like the dial and handset. 
But I am sure I will not like the price


----------



## JacobC

lorroberty said:


> I really like the dial and handset.
> But I am sure I will not like the price


I'm expecting €1,500


----------



## Fergfour

JacobC said:


> This watch was announced a really long time ago so I actually think they've adapted the 24-hour functions to automatic.


The 2624 is automatic. It may have been announced a long time ago but since no one has posted pics on WUS I thought why not.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## lorroberty

JacobC said:


> I'm expecting €1,500


...we are approaching a Sinn U1 done with submarine steel...


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> The 2624 is automatic. It may have been announced a long time ago but since no one has posted pics on WUS I though why not.


No you're correct. I'm not sure why I got it confused with the manual wind.


----------



## vintorez

lorroberty said:


> ...we are approaching a Sinn U1 done with submarine steel...


And exceeding a Damasko DS30 with sub steel (€980)


----------



## Sullivanjt

vintorez said:


> And exceeding a Damasko DS30 with sub steel (€980)


Right, but I think there is a difference between "steel that could be used to build a submarine" and "steel that came from the recycled hull of a submarine." Not saying it's necessarily better, but the material is definitely a little rarer.

I actually really like the look of the watch, but I think they need to get closer to the route Damasko is going (raw materials). It'd bring the price down for sure.


----------



## Fergfour

JacobC said:


> I'm expecting €1,500


Close enough, 1550 ?
As I thought it's their larger 44mm case, darn. I really like their 43mm case, it wears smaller to me. 
Anyway it's a great looking watch, hope it does well.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> Close enough, 1550 ?
> As I thought it's their larger 44mm case, darn. I really like their 43mm case, it wears smaller to me.
> Anyway it's a great looking watch, hope it does well.


yes, you were very close.
ps does anybody know what the lug-to-lug is?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

lorroberty said:


> ps does anybody know what the lug-to-lug is?


They've replied on Instagram that lug to lug is 50.4mm


----------



## lorroberty

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> They've replied on Instagram that lug to lug is 50.4mm


thx; kinda big.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

lorroberty said:


> thx; kinda big.


Yeah, it's a lovely looking watch, but I don't think I can get away with it on my girly little wrist.


----------



## JacobC

It's definitely one you'd want to try on first


----------



## palletwheel

How thick is it? I love it but man, why are they making such huge watches? I'm so tempted but you can never get a cuff over it, for me it's at best an occasional summertime fun thing. And its a lot of money for that rare use. 

Generally too, how well are they going to do? Overall the fashion trend for watches is slowly going down in size, not up.


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> How thick is it? I love it but man, why are they making such huge watches? I'm so tempted but you can never get a cuff over it, for me it's at best an occasional summertime fun thing. And its a lot of money for that rare use.
> 
> Generally too, how well are they going to do? Overall the fashion trend for watches is slowly going down in size, not up.


iirc that case with the display back is almost exactly 14mm


----------



## stadiou

Can Raketa please start producing some smaller watches that can be worn most of the time - like the Soviet era Raketas?
Personally, I have an aversion to big heavy watches.


----------



## JacobC

stadiou said:


> Can Raketa please start producing some smaller watches that can be worn most of the time - like the Soviet era Raketas?
> Personally, I have an aversion to big heavy watches.


40-44mm is still in vouge unfortunately. Sizes are trending down but big is still in, especially in the part of the world they are in.


----------



## palletwheel

Well maybe can we convince them that the next limited edition be a 2609 based watch with sapphire crystal, display back, and decorated movement? That would still come in at the same or less price than this (which would be very doable)? There are so many beautiful watches they can do...


----------



## Lifehouse

I am really impressed with the new Leopard submarine watch. The combination of the patterning and the anodized parts on the mechanism works perfectly. It looks so vivid. The hour and minute hands perfectly play with the whole design of the watch. I like that you keep raketa logo, second hand and crown in red. And of course raketa watch starts with zero. Very hard to resist not to buy one. In general I think that there is a huge step up in the design of the watches for the last 2 years. Despite the corona I guess this will be the fastest sold out of the limited edition.


----------



## Kotsov

Lifehouse said:


> I am really impressed with the new Leopard submarine watch. The combination of the patterning and the anodized parts on the mechanism works perfectly. It looks so vivid. The hour and minute hands perfectly play with the whole design of the watch. I like that you keep raketa logo, second hand and crown in red. And of course raketa watch starts with zero. Very hard to resist not to buy one. In general I think that there is a huge step up in the design of the watches for the last 2 years. Despite the corona I guess this will be the fastest sold out of the limited edition.


So have you bought one. I'd bet the house on the fact you haven't and wouldn't ever,


----------



## Sekondtime

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: Sorry to answer so late. Raketa doesn't use today any German made machines. However, somewhere in the Manufacture, I know that there is a very old German watch making machine dating back to the 30s. This machine was probably brought to the Factory after 1945. I will try to find it next time I go to the Factory and send you a photo.


That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## hoja_roja

Sekondtime said:


> That would be great. Thanks.


May be not exactly related, but here we go. I was at Raketa factory and Chistopol back in 2016 or 2015. Most the machinery there from other USSR enterprises, I saw machinery with the chaika logo, i think in Chistopol, and in both cases, a lot of east german machinery but probably 70-80s and some swiss machines in both places, and at least back o those days they still had mostly the same way of manufacture watches both Raketa and Chistopol, probably even the famous "hair spring secret way of make it" is the same as in chistopol, as this things were pretty much standarise in the USSR, probaly biggest diference was the Quality Control


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Russian scientists testing the "Raketa Polar" watch model in the extreme conditions of Antarctica, send you all their best wishes for 2021 from the station Vostok! The temperature at the station Vostok is today -27°C (which feels like -40°C): this is the summer period in the South Pole!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

The Raketa Polar watch is enjoying a beautiful day at the Russian polar station Vostok in Antarctica! Can you read the time when this photo was taken?


----------



## hoja_roja

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> The Raketa Polar watch is enjoying a beautiful day at the Russian polar station Vostok in Antarctica! Can you read the time when this photo was taken?
> View attachment 15653292


The photo was taken at 9.00pm... but may be instead of bombing us with propaganda ( real soviet style by the way)
Would you may be engage in the arguments and discussions of this thread to show some light on some the questions and insights mention before


----------



## Fergfour

Being a huge fan of the Raketa Amphibian and Baikonur, I decided to purchase (reserve really) a third model yesterday, the "Pilot Tu-160". They all share the same basic case design which I prefer over other Raketa cases. 









This was a limited edition model, 200 pieces. According to Marina the sales manager, I snagged the last one on the web store, although you might be able to find one at one of their AD's. Some differences between the other two I own:
It comes with the bracelet which will be interchangeble with my others. I have silicone or leather straps my Baikonur and Amphibian.
It has the 2616 movement instead of the 2615 or 2624.
It's 100m water resistant instead of 200m like the Baikonur or 400m like the Amphibian. I don't understand why as all three have seemingly identical cases/casebacks. Could it be gasket differences or something else in the design?









We all know Raketa is expensive. They are one of only a handful of watch brands in the world producing their movements in-house from start to finish. Hairsprings, escapements, plates, bridges, screws, wheels, etc. I believe the only parts of the watch they don't make in house are the jewels, the crystals and the straps. Raketa does things the "old fashioned" way, i.e., plenty of human involvement and with decades old machinery/tooling. I'm not saying this makes Raketa better than other brands but making your own parts, not using automation/robots, and paying employees a good living wage costs $$$.
I don't have any future purchase plans with Raketa right now. If they made a Big Zero in a larger size, say 40-41 I might bite. Some of the others like the Leopard and Polar would be too large for me as they're 44mm with minimal bezel. 
Anyway, I'll post some real world pics when I do get it, here's another from their website


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> Being a huge fan of the Raketa Amphibian and Baikonur, I decided to purchase (reserve really) a third model yesterday, the "Pilot Tu-160". They all share the same basic case design which I prefer over other Raketa cases.
> View attachment 15692385
> 
> 
> This was a limited edition model, 200 pieces. According to Marina the sales manager, I snagged the last one on the web store, although you might be able to find one at one of their AD's. Some differences between the other two I own:
> It comes with the bracelet which will be interchangeble with my others. I have silicone or leather straps my Baikonur and Amphibian.
> It has the 2616 movement instead of the 2615 or 2624.
> It's 100m water resistant instead of 200m like the Baikonur or 400m like the Amphibian. I don't understand why as all three have seemingly identical cases/casebacks. Could it be gasket differences or something else in the design?
> View attachment 15692389
> 
> 
> We all know Raketa is expensive. They are one of only a handful of watch brands in the world producing their movements in-house from start to finish. Hairsprings, escapements, plates, bridges, screws, wheels, etc. I believe the only parts of the watch they don't make in house are the jewels, the crystals and the straps. Raketa does things the "old fashioned" way, i.e., plenty of human involvement and with decades old machinery/tooling. I'm not saying this makes Raketa better than other brands but making your own parts, not using automation/robots, and paying employees a good living wage costs $$$.
> I don't have any future purchase plans with Raketa right now. If they made a Big Zero in a larger size, say 40-41 I might bite. Some of the others like the Leopard and Polar would be too large for me as they're 44mm with minimal bezel.
> Anyway, I'll post some real world pics when I do get it, here's another from their website
> View attachment 15692450


nice catch! The dial color and finishing seems beautiful and I was expecting the hands to look worse in macro shots. 
can you tell us the price? Also, will it come on just bracelet?


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> nice catch! The dial color and finishing seems beautiful and I was expecting the hands to look worse in macro shots.
> can you tell us the price? Also, will it come on just bracelet?


Some models are sold with a bracelet OR a strap, this one comes stock with the bracelet only. However, they usually throw in a complimentary alternate strap for you. Shipping is free via DHL by the way and it's very fast. 
You can find prices on their website. I saved about 250 euro because I don't pay VAT where I live.


----------



## JacobC

Very nice!


----------



## koutouzoff

Here is my Raketa Malevitch on an Atelier du Bracelet Parisien strap.

it is currently my favorite watch! Beating Rolex and Breitling 

quality is superb and the dial so unique !


----------



## JacobC

koutouzoff said:


> Here is my Raketa Malevitch on an Atelier du Bracelet Parisien strap.
> 
> it is currently my favorite watch! Beating Rolex and Breitling
> 
> quality is superb and the dial so unique !


Very nice! I would recommend using curved spring bars if you find the strap touching the case.


----------



## Sullivanjt

@JacobC do you know if Raketa will ever release prints of the original watercolors they have? I would love to get a really nicely-printed copy of the watercolor that was used to re-create the Raketa Polar


----------



## JacobC

Sullivanjt said:


> @JacobC do you know if Raketa will ever release prints of the original watercolors they have? I would love to get a really nicely-printed copy of the watercolor that was used to re-create the Raketa Polar


Not at this time. This year will hopefully allow more discussion on this matter .

Edit: Rest assured I have broached this subject many times over the years. If I can manage an interview later this year I'll definitely bring it up. Right now we're moving to a new location and getting gear together so I don't know when exactly it will be but I also want it to happen.


----------



## Arizone

Not nearly as cold outside as Antarctica.


----------



## JacobC

Arizone said:


> Not nearly as cold outside as Antarctica.
> 
> View attachment 15710322


Great photo! How cold is it today?

Edit: -3° centigrade here today


----------



## Fergfour

Follow-up to my post from a few weeks ago. The Pilot Tu-160 C307 arrived today 



















I wasn't aware of this when I purchased it but it has a quick change date. In the last crown position (time setting is 2nd position) you simply pull again to advance the date.









The blue dial is mesmerizing and the raised markers are very nice:









Clasp works nicely but there are no adjustments, I would have preferred an available half link: 









Lume is OK, I don't have much of need for it anyhow:









Nothing too exciting here, nice to see the serial number out of 200 though:









With his comrades:


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Follow-up to my post from a few weeks ago. The Pilot Tu-160 C307 arrived today
> 
> View attachment 15728225
> 
> 
> View attachment 15728227
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of this when I purchased it but it has a quick change date. In the last crown position (time setting is 2nd position) you simply pull again to advance the date.
> View attachment 15728194
> 
> 
> The blue dial is mesmerizing and the raised markers are very nice:
> View attachment 15728195
> 
> 
> Clasp works nicely but there are no adjustments, I would have preferred an available half link:
> View attachment 15728196
> 
> 
> Lume is OK, I don't have much of need for it anyhow:
> View attachment 15728197
> 
> 
> Nothing too exciting here, nice to see the serial number out of 200 though:
> View attachment 15728204
> 
> 
> With his comrades:
> View attachment 15728206


Nice group you got going there!


----------



## Fergfour

Adding one more modern Raketa to the collection. A preowned but apparently hardly ever worn black dial eternal/perpetual calendar. The first reissue came out circa 2011 and had skeletonized hands, this one came out around 2015 and the only diff was the lumed the hands. I prefer the newer version. I'm not getting the original strap or bracelet with it, but considering I paid less than $300 including international shipping I can't complain. I'll probably end up ordering one of the available black/red straps from Raketa to wear with it. Here's a stock pic:










The model number would be either W-25-12 followed by -30-0070, -10-0041, or -20-0040, but I can't say which exactly because the difference is based on what strap/ bracelet it had. In case you were wondering, the year indicator in the bottom cutout goes to 2031 (after that there's a workaround). It uses the 2628H movement and has a sapphire crystal. I need to learn the month abbreviations now! I'll post more when it arrives.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Adding one more modern Raketa to the collection. A preowned but apparently hardly ever worn black dial eternal/perpetual calendar. The first reissue came out circa 2011 and had skeletonized hands, this one came out around 2015 and the only diff was the lumed the hands. I prefer the newer version. I'm not getting the original strap or bracelet with it, but considering I paid less than $300 including international shipping I can't complain. I'll probably end up ordering one of the available black/red straps from Raketa to wear with it.
> 
> The model number would be either W-25-12 followed by -30-0070, -10-0041, or -20-0040, but I can't say which exactly because the difference is based on what strap/ bracelet it had. In case you were wondering, the year indicator in the bottom cutout goes to 2031 (after that there's a workaround). It uses the 2628H movement and has a sapphire crystal. I need to learn the month abbreviations now! I'll post more when it arrives.


Nice get!


----------



## Fergfour

Cool watch but the description is incorrect: VERY Rare Raketa "Polar" Russian watch re-edition limited to 200 watches | eBay

The seller pasted the description for the reissued limited edition Polar 0270 from last year. His is a couple releases older ( W-45-11-10-0042 ) from around 2014. I'd say he's asking several hundred too much. I let him know as politely as possible, we'll see how he responds. Sometimes sellers get defensive when questioned.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Cool watch but the description is incorrect: VERY Rare Raketa "Polar" Russian watch re-edition limited to 200 watches | eBay
> 
> The seller pasted the description for the reissued limited edition Polar 0270 from last year. His is a couple releases older ( W-45-11-10-0042 ) from around 2014. I'd say he's asking several hundred too much. I let him know as politely as possible, we'll see how he responds. Sometimes sellers get defensive when questioned.


Yeah I had contact with this seller. No box no papers and no interest.


----------



## Fergfour

JacobC said:


> Yeah I had contact with this seller. No box no papers and no interest.


I can live without box or papers once in a while, I have more of those than I know what to do with. His price is good, IF it was for the anniversary reissue polar. For a modern, pre-Avtomat Raketa (with no box or papers like you said) though, I don't think so.
I'm not expecting a response, just thought I'd let the seller know in case it was an innocent mistake. Even if he did respond, I doubt he'd lower it to a realistic price.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> I can live without box or papers once in a while, I have more of those than I know what to do with. His price is good, IF it was for the anniversary reissue polar. For a modern, pre-Avtomat Raketa (with no box or papers like you said) though, I don't think so.
> I'm not expecting a response, just thought I'd let the seller know in case it was an innocent mistake. Even if he did respond, I doubt he'd lower it to a realistic price.


out of curiosity, what was the price in the shop (new with all the papers)?


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> out of curiosity, what was the price in the shop (new with all the papers)?


Probably around 25,000 rub. That was 10 years ago. Fast forward a few years to the next polar model and you can double that.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> I can live without box or papers once in a while, I have more of those than I know what to do with. His price is good, IF it was for the anniversary reissue polar. For a modern, pre-Avtomat Raketa (with no box or papers like you said) though, I don't think so.
> I'm not expecting a response, just thought I'd let the seller know in case it was an innocent mistake. Even if he did respond, I doubt he'd lower it to a realistic price.


I'm inclined to agree. When I said no interest I mean I regards to the response I got from the seller.


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> out of curiosity, what was the price in the shop (new with all the papers)?


During this period a 2609 Big Zero or Pilot would cost approx. $650 US Dollars brand new. Approx. $800 USD for their more premium options such as the polar.


----------



## Fergfour

That makes sense, in 2011 it was like 1 USD to 29 RUB so 25000 RUB back then was around 860 USD 😀


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> That makes sense, in 2011 it was like 1 USD to 29 RUB so 25000 RUB back then was around 860 USD


Yep bang on. When I was at the factory in 2013 they had 3 pricing tiers basically (pre-avtomat). It was roughly 45:1 USD then. Basically you had quartz at the lowest tier (excluding Pobeda) at around $325 USD and then the two higher ones.

You can really tell too, the Polar 042 I just picked up feels entirely different than the lower priced tier. I believe the higher end stuff included sapphire glass instead of mineral crystal, which was the norm then.


----------



## Fergfour

Reviving this thread with a recent purchase. Always liked the red/green color scheme and all the nautical bits.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> Reviving this thread with a recent purchase. Always liked the red/green color scheme and all the nautical bits.
> 
> View attachment 15771227


interesting. is this a recent production model?


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> interesting. is this a recent production model?


No, it's from around 2014. Love the video:


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Reviving this thread with a recent purchase. Always liked the red/green color scheme and all the nautical bits.
> 
> View attachment 15771227


I'm glad that one went to a good home!


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15774276


It's funny because I think you and I have unwittingly been competing for pieces from the same seller for years.


----------



## lagazeta

On Wednesday I got the amphibia raketa. The raketa attention was excellent, the shipping was very fast. In the purchase they offered me the black leather strap as a gift, I asked if it was possible to change it for the rubber one and there was no problem. I show you a couple of photos ...



















Some photos of his grandparents ...


----------



## Fergfour

JacobC said:


> It's funny because I think you and I have unwittingly been competing for pieces from the same seller for years.


Actually, it's only quite recently that I decided to try some of the older Raketa models.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Actually, it's only quite recently that I decided to try some of the older Raketa models.


Okay well I guess you know who to call when you tire of them


----------



## JacobC

lagazeta said:


> On Wednesday I got the amphibia raketa. The raketa attention was excellent, the shipping was very fast. In the purchase they offered me the black leather strap as a gift, I asked if it was possible to change it for the rubber one and there was no problem. I show you a couple of photos ...
> 
> View attachment 15775281
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775283
> 
> 
> Some photos of his grandparents ...
> 
> View attachment 15775289
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775290
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775292


Enjoy your new Amphibia! I had such a good time reviewing that model.


----------



## Fergfour

NOS 2014 Polar was just shipped today. Honestly I like the model that came out after this one a little better, the dial is more colorful, but these things don't come up for sale much so I figured why not.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> NOS 2014 Polar was just shipped today. Honestly I like the model that came out after this one a little better, the dial is more colorful, but these things don't come up for sale much so I figured why not.
> 
> View attachment 15781243


I bought one of these not long ago and it's a lot of fun!


----------



## lorroberty

Raketa Avant-garde 0279 - Russian art watch - RAKETA

just came out!
what do you think?? I like the avant-garde in general, BUT not a fan of this limited DLC version

ps also it has probably come the time to buy a modern Raketa. Which model should I get?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

lorroberty said:


> Raketa Avant-garde 0279 - Russian art watch - RAKETA
> 
> just came out!
> what do you think?? I like the avant-garde in general, BUT not a fan of this limited DLC version
> 
> ps also it has probably come the time to buy a modern Raketa. Which model should I get?


I wish they'd release a PVD bracelet to go with these PVD cases.

I'm expecting them to announce a 60th anniversary Raketa soon, might be worth waiting for that before deciding which model to get.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I wish they'd release a PVD bracelet to go with these PVD cases.
> 
> I'm expecting them to announce a 60th anniversary Raketa soon, might be worth waiting for that before deciding which model to get.


They are being very mum about their anniversary plans.....even after I offered to sign Russia's biggest NDA. I can only hope this means it's supremely cool &/or limited.


----------



## Kotsov

JacobC said:


> They are being very mum about their anniversary plans.....even after I offered to sign Russia's biggest NDA. I can only hope this means it's supremely cool &/or limited.


Or they now have your signature..


----------



## Fergfour

I've thought about getting the Avant Garde for quite some time. If I ever do, I'd likely choose the non-PVD version. I like PVD/DLC watches in general but not so much in this instance. Not a fan of that strap either.


----------



## palletwheel

JacobC said:


> They are being very mum about their anniversary plans.....even after I offered to sign Russia's biggest NDA. I can only hope this means it's supremely cool &/or limited.


I just hope it's not huge. I just can't wear the sizes their current automatics come in. I really love the Polar Reissue. That may be a little small, but it's so comfortable under a layer of outerwear on a winter's day, you don't even know it's there.


----------



## JacobC

Kotsov said:


> Or they now have your signature..


I mean I've been through Russian customs so I assume they have my fingerprints, DNA, etc at this point!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

hoja_roja said:


> May be not exactly related, but here we go. I was at Raketa factory and Chistopol back in 2016 or 2015. Most the machinery there from other USSR enterprises, I saw machinery with the chaika logo, i think in Chistopol, and in both cases, a lot of east german machinery but probably 70-80s and some swiss machines in both places, and at least back o those days they still had mostly the same way of manufacture watches both Raketa and Chistopol, probably even the famous "hair spring secret way of make it" is the same as in chistopol, as this things were pretty much standarise in the USSR, probaly biggest diference was the Quality Control


Hello: sorry to answer so late. It's incredible that you had the chance to visit both Raketa and Chistopol. I have unfortunately never been at Chistopol, which means that I don't know the state to their Factory. As for Raketa, I confirm that most of the machinery dates back to Soviet times. I also confirm that even in Soviet times, some of the machines were bought in Switzerland. For example, all of the lathe machines (for producing screws, pinions, axis, etc) used at Raketa today were bought in Soviet times in Switzerland. 95% of the existing machines at Raketa work perfectly well as long as they are well maintained. The remaining 5% have been changed with modern machines. Raketa hasn't changed the production technological process inherited from Soviet times, which means that Raketa still very much produces "old school" (like the Swiss produced 50 years ago). Most Swiss specialists or foreign watch journalists/bloggers who come & visit the Raketa Watch Factory ask us not to change this way of producing because it generates a lot of emotions (which is lacking, according to them, in modern Swiss factories). The Raketa Factory is open to visits for everyone. You will see operations that most people have never seen anywhere else, such as the production of the hair-spring - the very heart of the mechanical movement!


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

JacobC said:


> They are being very mum about their anniversary plans.....even after I offered to sign Russia's biggest NDA. I can only hope this means it's supremely cool &/or limited.


Hello: Raketa is preparing something quite big (for Raketa's modest standards) in connection with the 60th anniversary of the first manned space flight by Y. Gagarin and in connection with the 60th anniversary of the Raketa brand (created in honour of Gagarin's space flight). The reason why we are not communicating about it is simply because we are not yet 100% certain that we will be able to pull through this project until the end and when it will come out this year.


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: Raketa is preparing something quite big (for Raketa's modest standards) in connection with the 60th anniversary of the first manned space flight by Y. Gagarin and in connection with the 60th anniversary of the Raketa brand (created in honour of Gagarin's space flight). The reason why we are not communicating about it is simply because we are not yet 100% certain that we will be able to pull through this project until the end and when it will come out this year.


We are waiting with extreme anticipation! You only turn 300 once


----------



## Fergfour

Sounds like they're focusing on the 60th, not 300th but either way. I hope when they say "something quite big" it's figuratively and not in their largest 44mm case 
I would love it if they used their 40.5mm case like in the Code or Avant Garde.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Fergfour said:


> Sounds like they're focusing on the 60th, not 300th but either way. I hope when they say "something quite big" it's figuratively and not in their largest 44mm case
> I would love it if they used their 40.5mm case like in the Code or Avant Garde.


I'm hoping for a special edition Baikonur for the 60th.

Something in the 40.5mm case could be good for the 300th, in addition to the Baikonur. Although what I'd really like to see for 300 is a modern mechanical version of the Pobeda Red 12 in a sub 40mm case with 20mm lug width.


----------



## Fergfour

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I'm hoping for a special edition Baikonur for the 60th.
> Something in the 40.5mm case could be good for the 300th, in addition to the Baikonur. Although what I'd really like to see for 300 is a modern mechanical version of the Pobeda Red 12 in a sub 40mm case with 20mm lug width.


Baikonur is a possibility considering they mentioned Gagarin, and I wouldn't be against that, but it would have to be significantly different than the existing one. Not just a "60" on the dial and different paint on the rotor. The "Code" and "Copernic" are in their space-themed section I suppose that's a possibility too. 
A mechanical Pobeda would be very cool.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Fergfour said:


> Baikonur is a possibility considering they mentioned Gagarin, and I wouldn't be against that, but it would have to be significantly different than the existing one. Not just a "60" on the dial and different paint on the rotor. The "Code" and "Copernic" are in their space-themed section I suppose that's a possibility too.
> A mechanical Pobeda would be very cool.


Just being purely selfish here; I already have a Russian Code, so would like this special edition in a different case.

I also have an Avtomat Big Zero, which is why I'm hoping for the Baikonur for this special edition. Especially if it's a 24 hour movement, as that would make my modern Raketa collection three watches in different cases and all with different methods of telling the time.


----------



## Fergfour

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Just being purely selfish here; I already have a Russian Code, so would like this special edition in a different case.
> 
> I also have an Avtomat Big Zero, which is why I'm hoping for the Baikonur for this special edition. Especially if it's a 24 hour movement, as that would make my modern Raketa collection three watches in different cases and all with different methods of telling the time.


I hear you. I already have a Baikonur so.... 
Here's hoping Raketa gets whatever it is off the ground!


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> I hear you. I already have a Baikonur so....
> Here's hoping Raketa gets whatever it is off the ground!


I'm so excited! It's almost more fun not knowing!


----------



## vossloh

I know that Raketa watches outside of Russia are shipped from EU and that establishing the distribution channel requires money, but I still think it's unfair that Raketa inside Russia is 50-70% cheaper than for foreign buyers. You can see prices for Russia if you click on tiny arrow in the bottom left of Raketa web site and choose Delivery within Russia and CIS. E.g. for Polar you should see something like this 🕑 - Ракета «Полярные» 0241 | купить в Москве - описание, характеристики, цены. Price is 59k rubles, which is ~640€. Price for international is 1100€, which is ~72% higher.
I am not aware of any other brand, also Russian, that is doing something like that. Hopefully I am wrong, but to me this seems like a ripoff for "rich" western buyers. I would really like to see some reasoning for this from David.


----------



## lorroberty

vossloh said:


> I know that Raketa watches outside of Russia are shipped from EU and that establishing the distribution channel requires money, but I still think it's unfair that Raketa inside Russia is 50-70% cheaper than for foreign buyers. You can see prices for Russia if you click on tiny arrow in the bottom left of Raketa web site and choose Delivery within Russia and CIS. E.g. for Polar you should see something like this 🕑 - Ракета «Полярные» 0241 | купить в Москве - описание, характеристики, цены. Price is 59k rubles, which is ~640€. Price for international is 1100€, which is ~72% higher.
> I am not aware of any other brand, also Russian, that is doing something like that. Hopefully I am wrong, but to me this seems like a ripoff for "rich" western buyers. I would really like to see some reasoning for this from David.


that's why I have someone on-site now! I will hopefully have my first one..
still, price difference is quite high, I would be fine just paying VAT and shipping on top.. and also have some random discount of 5-10% during certain periods or certain watches


----------



## Fergfour

vossloh said:


> I know that Raketa watches outside of Russia are shipped from EU and that establishing the distribution channel requires money, but I still think it's unfair that Raketa inside Russia is 50-70% cheaper than for foreign buyers. You can see prices for Russia if you click on tiny arrow in the bottom left of Raketa web site and choose Delivery within Russia and CIS. E.g. for Polar you should see something like this 🕑 - Ракета «Полярные» 0241 | купить в Москве - описание, характеристики, цены. Price is 59k rubles, which is ~640€. Price for international is 1100€, which is ~72% higher.
> I am not aware of any other brand, also Russian, that is doing something like that. Hopefully I am wrong, but to me this seems like a ripoff for "rich" western buyers. I would really like to see some reasoning for this from David.


I looked at what you said for one watch and within Russia it was 73000 rub, roughly 944 usd, with no VAT it was 1339 usd. Not quite as high a markup as your example (maybe yours had the VAT) but still there nonetheless. Shipping is free (and fast I might add) but it doesn't make up for that much of a price hike. Some of the added cost might be related to where international shipment originate from. I think they have a facility in Bulgaria for this and maybe there's an added cost associated with maintaining side of the operation.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Didn't Raketa say they were going to release something to celebrate their 60th anniversary? Hopefully we see something soon!


----------



## JacobC

Sullivanjt said:


> Didn't Raketa say they were going to release something to celebrate their 60th anniversary? Hopefully we see something soon!


Sounded to me like it's gonna be technically difficult for the factory so I am waiting as patiently as possible but I might explode if it takes too much longer =)


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

vossloh said:


> I know that Raketa watches outside of Russia are shipped from EU and that establishing the distribution channel requires money, but I still think it's unfair that Raketa inside Russia is 50-70% cheaper than for foreign buyers. You can see prices for Russia if you click on tiny arrow in the bottom left of Raketa web site and choose Delivery within Russia and CIS. E.g. for Polar you should see something like this ? - Ракета «Полярные» 0241 | купить в Москве - описание, характеристики, цены. Price is 59k rubles, which is ~640€. Price for international is 1100€, which is ~72% higher.
> I am not aware of any other brand, also Russian, that is doing something like that. Hopefully I am wrong, but to me this seems like a ripoff for "rich" western buyers. I would really like to see some reasoning for this from David.


Hello: this is a very reasonable question to which I will try to answer as best as possible. The price difference is explainable as follows:

*1. *On the Russian website, all prices are indicated *without* 20% Russian VAT (the price that you mention above - 59K rubles - is therefore without any VAT), whereas 20% European VAT is added to the prices on the "European" website (the price that you mention above - 1.100 Euros - therefore includes 183 Euros of VAT). Anyone who buys on the "European" website from outside the EU will pay this watch VAT free, i.e. 917 Euros (= 1100-183). Consequently, one should really only compare prices that are both without VAT (i.e. 640 v 917) : this already makes the difference quite lower.

*2.* Exporting watches out of Russia to Raketa's EU warehouse (and EU handling costs) is fairly expensive which explains part of the price difference.

*3.* Because of all the international geopolitical/COVID turmoil, the ruble has unfortunately significantly gone down over the past year (early 2020: 1 EURO = 68 Rubles, today = 92 Rubles). This means that early 2020, 59K rubles (price that you mention above) was equal to 867 Euros (instead of 640 Euros today). The price difference between our Ruble & Euro prices was therefore very small early 2020 (867 v 917). It's impossible for us to constantly adjust our prices depending on the market fluctuation: if our prices followed the ruble's fluctuation, they would be going up and down all the time. We all hope that the ruble will gradually grow stronger again (the current situation is not good at all for the Russian interior market).

I hope that you understand this answer (a bit long - sorry).


----------



## vossloh

Raketa Watch Factory said:


> Hello: this is a very reasonable question to which I will try to answer as best as possible. The price difference is explainable as follows:
> 
> *1. *On the Russian website, all prices are indicated *without* 20% Russian VAT (the price that you mention above - 59K rubles - is therefore without any VAT), whereas 20% European VAT is added to the prices on the "European" website (the price that you mention above - 1.100 Euros - therefore includes 183 Euros of VAT). Anyone who buys on the "European" website from outside the EU will pay this watch VAT free, i.e. 917 Euros (= 1100-183). Consequently, one should really only compare prices that are both without VAT (i.e. 640 v 917) : this already makes the difference quite lower.
> 
> *2.* Exporting watches out of Russia to Raketa's EU warehouse (and EU handling costs) is fairly expensive which explains part of the price difference.
> 
> *3.* Because of all the international geopolitical/COVID turmoil, the ruble has unfortunately significantly gone down over the past year (early 2020: 1 EURO = 68 Rubles, today = 92 Rubles). This means that early 2020, 59K rubles (price that you mention above) was equal to 867 Euros (instead of 640 Euros today). The price difference between our Ruble & Euro prices was therefore very small early 2020 (867 v 917). It's impossible for us to constantly adjust our prices depending on the market fluctuation: if our prices followed the ruble's fluctuation, they would be going up and down all the time. We all hope that the ruble will gradually grow stronger again (the current situation is not good at all for the Russian interior market).
> 
> I hope that you understand this answer (a bit long - sorry).


Hello David and thank you very much for your reply!
I understand and agree to points 2 and 3, but cannot agree to 1. In August 2019 I was in Moscow in your shop at Tverskaya. I cannot remember if prices were the same to exact ruble, but I was examining Polar and Amfibia and their price was around 50k-60k with all Russian taxes included. I also visited independent shop at New Arbat and as I now see on their web site, prices are same/similar as on Raketa's. Российские наручные механические и кварцевые часы Ракета..
What bothers me the most is that I now see you have removed possibility to see prices in Russia from your web site. It was present for years, albeit with very small and inconspicuous button, and after my post it has gone in a less than a day. Why you did that if there is nothing wrong with your prices?
I appreciate your fight to revive Raketa, but all truly great brands were based on honesty and don't forget that some of us speak Russian, travel to Russia regularly and also read watch.ru forum.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

vossloh said:


> Hello David and thank you very much for your reply!
> I understand and agree to points 2 and 3, but cannot agree to 1. In August 2019 I was in Moscow in your shop at Tverskaya. I cannot remember if prices were the same to exact ruble, but I was examining Polar and Amfibia and their price was around 50k-60k with all Russian taxes included. I also visited independent shop at New Arbat and as I now see on their web site, prices are same/similar as on Raketa's. Российские наручные механические и кварцевые часы Ракета..
> What bothers me the most is that I now see you have removed possibility to see prices in Russia from your web site. It was present for years, albeit with very small and inconspicuous button, and after my post it has gone in a less than a day. Why you did that if there is nothing wrong with your prices?
> I appreciate your fight to revive Raketa, but all truly great brands were based on honesty and don't forget that some of us speak Russian, travel to Russia regularly and also read watch.ru forum.


Hello: as explained in my above answer, the ruble prices on Raketa's Russian offline & online stores are always without VAT. The very big majority of our official partners in Russia have the same system.


----------



## Fergfour

Very mysterious indeed. The small link at the bottom left which allowed you to toggle between shipment within Russia and outside of Russia (which revealed the price differences) is now removed from the website.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Very mysterious indeed. The small link at the bottom left which allowed you to toggle between shipment within Russia and outside of Russia (which revealed the price differences) is now removed from the website.


Is it mysterious?


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Is it mysterious?


Fine, maybe coincidental is a better word for you? A forum member calls out the price discrepancy and mentions the link, (which I tested out a couple times to see how much extra I may have paid for my 3 Raketa's) then the next day the link is removed from the website. Maybe they feel it confuses people.
Anyway, I knew about the VAT situation and I did guess correctly in post #540 why some people (like me) pay more because of the EU warehousing costs. Oh well, not much choice in that unless I visit the factory some day...


----------



## Kotsov




----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


>


No idea what you're getting at. Have you a modern Raketa in your collection?


----------



## JacobC

Don't forget DHL worldwide in two days costs at least $150 per parcel which I'm sure is a baked cost.


----------



## palletwheel

The exchange rate issues are very real and all manufacturers who produce in more volatile currencies need to pad EUR and USD prices to compensate. Swiss franc to dollar is super stable, but have a look at the Japan Grand Seiko website and you'll see this problem to an appropriate lesser degree. Russian ruble to USD or EUR is, to put it mildly, much more dramatic. No doubt manufacturers pad a bit to charge a little more than the exchange rate swings may warrant, but if you can find a way to have an agent buy local and import yourself to potentially save then it becomes an interesting alternative, but it may not work out once you factor in import duties. I had no import duties when I purchased direct from Raketa, and it was easy, so you have to put that all together. Whereas it did cost me less when I bought my Grand Seiko from a Japan AD. So YMMV.


----------



## Odessa200

Raketa factory makes the watches in house. From scratch. This is their main selling appeal: Raketa is 100% Russian watch. This means they pay workers in Rubbles. The do not need to by anything from abroad to make watches. So their price should be in Rubles and they do not need any FX ccy fluctuation protection. Now, the foreign buyers, who need to pay in foreign ccy, will be able to get it cheaper is Rubles goes down or more expensive when Ruble goes up.

Also, given the current state of internet stores, I am just puzzled with all these VAT situations. This is solved 20 years ago. There got to be a service that taken into acct all the duties and VATs and computes the correct price based on the buyer location. Why this is even an issue?


----------



## Fergfour

I don’t think there is an issue with VAT. When I buy a Raketa there is no VAT as I’m in the US. I think most of the confusion was the “hidden” cost to those outside of Russia due to expensive shipping and the EU warehouse / handling costs.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> I don't think there is an issue with VAT. When I buy a Raketa there is no VAT as I'm in the US. I think most of the confusion was the "hidden" cost to those outside of Russia due to expensive shipping and the EU warehouse / handling costs.


I've had the same experience buying in the US


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> No idea what you're getting at. Have you a modern Raketa in your collection?


I'm alluding to the fact that it might not be a mystery or a coincidence.


----------



## palletwheel

Odessa200 said:


> Raketa factory makes the watches in house. From scratch. This is their main selling appeal: Raketa is 100% Russian watch. This means they pay workers in Rubbles. The do not need to by anything from abroad to make watches. So their price should be in Rubles and they do not need any FX ccy fluctuation protection. Now, the foreign buyers, who need to pay in foreign ccy, will be able to get it cheaper is Rubles goes down or more expensive when Ruble goes up.
> 
> Also, given the current state of internet stores, I am just puzzled with all these VAT situations. This is solved 20 years ago. There got to be a service that taken into acct all the duties and VATs and computes the correct price based on the buyer location. Why this is even an issue?


That's why I used Grand Seiko as an example as those are all made in Japan (with perhaps a few Chinese parts). The issue is that like Grand Seiko who now export their items for sale to other countries for purchase in those countries, so does Raketa, just on a lesser scale. Foreign buyers are not buying them from Russia, they are buying them from the EU. Once those watches are exported to the EU and get sold from there, Raketa needs some kind of currency hedge. It has nothing to do with VAT, which non-EU residents do not have to pay.


----------



## Raketa Watch Factory

Kotsov said:


> I'm alluding to the fact that it might not be a mystery or a coincidence.





Kotsov said:


> Is it mysterious?


Hello: no mystery there -)) We were planning to take away this little "triangle" b


Fergfour said:


> Very mysterious indeed. The small link at the bottom left which allowed you to toggle between shipment within Russia and outside of Russia (which revealed the price differences) is now removed from the website.


Hello: no mystery there -)) We were planning to delete this little "triangle" a long time ago but never actually found the time to do it. This "triangle" regularly created some confusion when people clicked on it out of curiosity and found themselves "stuck" in the Russian website without understanding how to come back to the "international" website. They would then write/call us with frustration and we would have to guide them back to the correct website. The above messages concerning pricing and this "triangle" finally triggered our decision to do what was already planned some time ago. I acknowledge that the timing can seem awkward -))). *Anyway, any simple VPN will allow you to reach the Russian website any time you want. *


----------



## Arizone

Odessa200 said:


> Raketa factory makes the watches in house. From scratch. This is their main selling appeal: Raketa is 100% Russian watch.


I've still yet to see them produce any components locally other than movements.


----------



## Fergfour

Arizone said:


> I've still yet to see them produce any components locally other than movements.


I haven't "seen" anything personally  only told by more than one rep that everything is produced in-house except the crystals, the straps, and the jewels, those components being sourced from other companies within Russia. 
Feel free to chime in Raketa Watch Factory


----------



## Fergfour

Here's something interesting. The TU-160 I posted above was a limited edition of 200 and I purchased directly from Raketa. In every picture I've seen (on the warranty card, in the manual, on the web, etc) it's depicted with the red "Raketa" on the dial with the white Raketa symbol underneath it. For example: 
















Mine doesn't have this. I have an email out to them asking why this may be. Curious what your thoughts are. Do you like the dial with or without the brand?


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Here's something interesting. The TU-160 I posted above was a limited edition of 200 and I purchased directly from Raketa. In every picture I've seen (on the warranty card, in the manual, on the web, etc) it's depicted with the red "Raketa" on the dial with the white Raketa symbol underneath it. For example:
> View attachment 15826634
> View attachment 15826635
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't have this. I have an email out to them asking why this may be. Curious what your thoughts are. Do you like the dial with or without the brand?


Definitely with the brand. Could be anything without it and there is nothing glaring away that it is an expensive watch.

The email may say that it was a planned deletion now you have pointed it out


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Definitely with the brand. Could be anything without it and there is nothing glaring away that it is an expensive watch.
> The email may say that it was a planned deletion now you have pointed it out


I'm torn. I like a sterile dial now and then, it gives an uninterrupted view of beautiful blue dial, and it does say Raketa on the rotor and movement. Maybe it's the only one like this which would make it unique.
Then again, I like the logo, it's on my other Raketa, and I'm not ashamed to have it announced front and center. It's already pretty rare being as there are 200 made, I don't need not to be MORE rare lol
I'll pass along whatever response I get back.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I'm torn. I like a sterile dial now and then, it gives an uninterrupted view of beautiful blue dial, and it does say Raketa on the rotor and movement. Maybe it's the only one like this which would make it unique.
> Then again, I like the logo, it's on my other Raketa, and I'm not ashamed to have it announced front and center. It's already pretty rare being as there are 200 made, I don't need not to be MORE rare lol
> I'll pass along whatever response I get back.


It could be like the stamps thread where it is more valuable 

Joking aside it must be intentional as its difficult to miss on production, quality control etc


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> It could be like the stamps thread where it is more valuable
> Joking aside it must be intentional as its difficult to miss on production, quality control etc


I find it hard to believe it was intentional when EVERY single model they sell has Raketa on the dial. It's in the catalog, it's everywhere on the internet if you google Raketa Tu-160 or Raketa W-30-18-30-C307. Not a single example of one without the brand. 
It does make one wonder about how it was missed. I understand people make mistakes and let's face it, the Raketa manufacturing process is very human, which is big part of why I like Raketa.
Lastly, I'm a little surprised it took me this long to realize it. I've worn it a few times and always admire and enjoy it but I suppose I simply paid more attention to other details of the watch and didn't compare it with internet pictures.


----------



## JacobC

It's a factory error dial, very cool! My Amphibia is missing its number on the rotor.

Raketa has not manufactured a sterile non- custom order watch since restarting in 2009.

Cheers.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> It does make one wonder about how it was missed. I understand people make mistakes and let's face it, the Raketa manufacturing process is very human, which is big part of why I like Raketa.


It's really easy to do. One of the safety requirements at my lab is the "two man rule" for every document. Once you work on something long enough you really stop noticing the details. It's a human issue. Raketa makes these watches in runs so if yours was the 40th blue TU-160 that person assembled that day, it's almost certain they looked right at it and saw the logo.


----------



## Arizone

JacobC said:


> custom order watch


I think this is it. They could have some sterile dials set aside to fulfill custom orders with corporate logos and such, and in this case one got sent out as-is, either intentional or not.


----------



## Fergfour

Arizone said:


> I think this is it. They could have some sterile dials set aside to fulfill custom orders with corporate logos and such, and in this case one got sent out as-is, either intentional or not.


For a non-limited run model perhaps. There were only 200 of this model though, I'd be surprised if custom dials were an option.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> Here's something interesting. The TU-160 I posted above was a limited edition of 200 and I purchased directly from Raketa. In every picture I've seen (on the warranty card, in the manual, on the web, etc) it's depicted with the red "Raketa" on the dial with the white Raketa symbol underneath it. For example:
> View attachment 15826634
> View attachment 15826635
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't have this. I have an email out to them asking why this may be. Curious what your thoughts are. Do you like the dial with or without the brand?


would ask for changing the dial. "imperfections" on the dial are the only thing I ever asked a substitution so far. Also, without the branding, it looks a little like a fake one. Like when you buy on aliexpress the copy of a submariner..


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> would ask for changing the dial. "imperfections" on the dial are the only thing I ever asked a substitution so far. Also, without the branding, it looks a little like a fake one. Like when you buy on aliexpress the copy of a submariner..


That's the way I'm leaning at the moment. It's sort of a hassle for me (and Raketa) to deal with shipping and the wait and all that for such a minor change, but making it whole is a good thing. Waiting for Raketa to respond.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> That's the way I'm leaning at the moment. It's sort of a hassle for me (and Raketa) to deal with shipping and the wait and all that for such a minor change, but making it whole is a good thing. Waiting for Raketa to respond.


maybe they can send you just the dial.. and a discount!


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> maybe they can send you just the dial.. and a discount!


Two thoughts on that. One, I don't know if I'd want to risk swapping out the dial myself. I've had some success doing it on a couple of inexpensive Vostoks but I'd be too nervous to make a mistake on this. Two, I don't know if they'd have any more dials left as it was a limited edition. 
I can't predict what I'll be told, but I'm thinking they'll have me send it back to print the brand and logo on the dial then send it back to me.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> It does make one wonder about how it was missed. I understand people make mistakes and let's face it, the Raketa manufacturing process is very human, which is big part of why I like Raketa.


Seriously wtf else could they miss!! Its a bit haphazard in the microaccurate world (hopefully) of watchmaking.

A I missing something here. I really would like to see Raketa do well but everything seems, well, more than a bit piss poor. At inflated prices.


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Seriously wtf else could they miss!! Its a bit haphazard in the microaccurate world (hopefully) of watchmaking.
> A I missing something here. I really would like to see Raketa do well but everything seems, well, more than a bit piss poor. At inflated prices.


"Everything" seems more than a bit piss poor? I've never experienced anything negative in the past but perhaps you have your reasons for that assessment. 
I have faith they will make things right based on past dealings with them. I heard back from the manager today and I'm told the service department will be contacting me next.


----------



## Fergfour

In other news look what just showed up after no tracking updates for 3 weeks. To be continued:


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> In other news look what just showed up after no tracking updates for 3 weeks. To be continued:
> 
> View attachment 15828844


Looking forward to seeing what is inside!


----------



## Fergfour

So I heard back from the Raketa Service Center: "We were sad when we received your letter. To be honest, we do not understand how this could have happened, as we check our watches carefully. All Tu-160 dials must have the Raketa logo. We would like to give you our sincere apologies!". They then offered me a free strap/bracelet and a t-shirt. 
I responded with 3 options acceptable to me: I send the watch back and the dial is corrected, I send the watch back for a full replacement, or I send the watch back for a refund.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> So I heard back from the Raketa Service Center: "We were sad when we received your letter. To be honest, we do not understand how this could have happened, as we check our watches carefully. All Tu-160 dials must have the Raketa logo. We would like to give you our sincere apologies!". They then offered me a free strap/bracelet and a t-shirt.
> I responded with 3 options acceptable to me: I send the watch back and the dial is corrected, I send the watch back for a full replacement, or I send the watch back for a refund.


for me dial changing by a watchmaker would cost you very little (50$?100$? it all depends how friend you are with the watchmaker). Obviously you lose guarantee, but..
So I would ask for a new dial.


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> for me dial changing by a watchmaker would cost you very little (50$?100$? it all depends how friend you are with the watchmaker). Obviously you lose guarantee, but..
> So I would ask for a new dial.


A remote possibility I suppose. If they have spare dials, which I doubt as it's a discontinued model, then I'd be fine having Raketa do it under the warranty.


----------



## vintorez

Fergfour said:


> "We were sad when we received your letter. To be honest, we do not understand how this could have happened, as we check our watches carefully. All Tu-160 dials must have the Raketa logo. We would like to give you our sincere apologies!". They then offered me a free strap/bracelet and a t-shirt.


Sorry, but I laughed out loud at this. I've been on WUS a few years now and read all kinds of stories of people finding micro scratches/grains of dust on their new watches with the aid of a 20x macro lens and getting them replaced. Here the company somehow omitted their logo on the most prominent place of the dial and the response is that they'll send you a t-shirt


----------



## Fergfour

I also laughed out loud vintorez. In addition to saying certain things out loud... Anyway, here are two older Raketa models that arrived last evening.

Circa 2014 Seaman W-50-11-1-30-N036:









NOS from this year per the warranty card, initially from 2014, the Polar W-45-11-10-N042:


----------



## vossloh

vintorez said:


> Sorry, but I laughed out loud at this. I've been on WUS a few years now and read all kinds of stories of people finding micro scratches/grains of dust on their new watches with the aid of a 20x macro lens and getting them replaced. Here the company somehow omitted their logo on the most prominent place of the dial and the response is that they'll send you a t-shirt


At least they were honest. I expected something like "this is from special batch of watches without markings, not to reveal the pilots if Tu-160 is shot down".


----------



## Fergfour

Update on the Tu-160 dial. Raketa acknowledges the error and is taking steps to fix it. They'll be sending a proper dial to the US service center, Maryland Watch Works. I'll send the watch to them and they'll swap out the dial. 
Thank you Raketa!


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> So I heard back from the Raketa Service Center: "We were sad when we received your letter. To be honest, we do not understand how this could have happened, as we check our watches carefully. All Tu-160 dials must have the Raketa logo. We would like to give you our sincere apologies!". They then offered me a free strap/bracelet and a t-shirt.


I'm sorry about that. That's not great.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> I also laughed out loud vintorez. In addition to saying certain things out loud... Anyway, here are two older Raketa models that arrived last evening.
> 
> Circa 2014 Seaman W-50-11-1-30-N036:
> View attachment 15829785
> 
> 
> NOS from this year per the warranty card, initially from 2014, the Polar W-45-11-10-N042:
> View attachment 15829797


That Seaman is aces.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Update on the Tu-160 dial. Raketa acknowledges the error and is taking steps to fix it. They'll be sending a proper dial to the US service center, Maryland Watch Works. I'll send the watch to them and they'll swap out the dial.
> Thank you Raketa!


One of the best things about making everything in house, I suppose, is that they can anyways fabricate new parts on demand.


----------



## Sullivanjt

I'd like to see a world timer from Raketa - maybe not an exact reissue, but something closer to original case sizes, 38/39mm. I'd definitely take an interest in that!


----------



## stadiou

Sullivanjt said:


> I'd like to see a world timer from Raketa - maybe not an exact reissue, but something closer to original case sizes, 38/39mm. I'd definitely take an interest in that!


Except it would be way too expensive for my impecunious pocket. Soviet era still rules in my purchasing decisions!


----------



## Fergfour

stadiou said:


> Except it would be way too expensive for my impecunious pocket. Soviet era still rules in my purchasing decisions!


Nice word of the day! Unfortunately, that can often be used to describe me too....


----------



## Oldheritage

Just purchased this one used, looking forward to it. I'm interested to see in real life how the quality of the finish of these modern Raketa watches is.


----------



## JacobC

Oldheritage said:


> Just purchased this one used, looking forward to it. I'm interested to see in real life how the quality of the finish of these modern Raketa watches is.
> View attachment 15841048


Looking forward to seeing some photos. A few members have bought this model and posted about it recently so it seems like the Polar getting some love.


----------



## Oldheritage

Will do, I'll dig out the nice camera and try to take some decent pictures. Ended up getting a good deal on one with a rubber strap. Bracelet would cost about €129 from Raketa. How is the quality of these bracelets?


----------



## JacobC

Oldheritage said:


> Will do, I'll dig out the nice camera and try to take some decent pictures. Ended up getting a good deal on one with a rubber strap. Bracelet would cost about €129 from Raketa. How is the quality of these bracelets?


The bracelets are not bad, they've come a long way from their first attempts at them. I'd say that they're as good as Seiko's $200 bracelets.

Edit// I just remembered I did a bracelet comparison last year. Link is below.
Raketa Watch Club- Bracelet Comparison


----------



## BorutP

Oldheritage said:


> Will do, I'll dig out the nice camera and try to take some decent pictures. Ended up getting a good deal on one with a rubber strap. Bracelet would cost about €129 from Raketa. How is the quality of these bracelets?


Looking forward to see the pictures!


JacobC said:


> The bracelets are not bad, they've come a long way from their first attempts at them. I'd say that they're as good as Seiko's $200 bracelets.
> 
> Edit// I just remembered I did a bracelet comparison last year. Link is below.
> Raketa Watch Club- Bracelet Comparison


Thanks a lot, both of you, I was also searching for info about Raketa Polar.
At end of video there is mentioned incoming new revision of bracelet, is there any new info about that?


----------



## JacobC

BorutP said:


> Looking forward to see the pictures!
> 
> Thanks a lot, both of you, I was also searching for info about Raketa Polar.
> At end of video there is mentioned incoming new revision of bracelet, is there any new info about that?


Not so far. I'm hoping whatever their new release is later this year comes on that new bracelet. All I know is that a few of them have sold out and been delisted from sale. I've also had an off the record conversation there where they talked about a new bracelet but no firm details.


----------



## lorroberty

Oldheritage said:


> Just purchased this one used, looking forward to it. I'm interested to see in real life how the quality of the finish of these modern Raketa watches is.
> View attachment 15841048


ahh I am always looking for used ones! why isn't there a little market space just for them around here?


----------



## soufiane

Very good brand with some very nice watches incidentally in one of the most beautiful cities in the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Just a quick followup to post #560 (and some after that) and my Raketa missing the "Raketa" brand and symbol. Raketa sent the new dial to Maryland Watch Works who swapped out the dial and I received it today. Thanks to both companies I think it looks whole now:


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Any news on a 60th or 300th anniversary special edition? We’re rapidly running out of year…


----------



## Fergfour

Haven't received anything news from them lately. Just ads for existing models.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Any news on a 60th or 300th anniversary special edition? We're rapidly running out of year&#8230;


I asked last week, they said the committees have been formed and that work was going apace but covid was complicating things. I haven't received a press kit yet so we're all just waiting for now


----------



## sci

I find it pity Raketa dropped the 2609 production. What about the hand-wind fans, eh? Look at Nomos, they sell quite well the manual winding models (I personally own two of them MOSTLY because they are manual winders).


----------



## JacobC

sci said:


> I find it pity Raketa dropped the 2609 production. What about the hand-wind fans, eh? Look at Nomos, they sell quite well the manual winding models (I personally own two of them MOSTLY because they are manual winders).


Rest assured I'm super vocal about it every time I talk to the brand. Hopefully one day they'll being it back. Maybe for a limited edition or something.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

JacobC said:


> Rest assured I'm super vocal about it every time I talk to the brand. Hopefully one day they'll being it back. Maybe for a limited edition or something.


I say stick with the avtomat for Raketa, and revive the Pobeda brand with 2609 movements.


----------



## JacobC

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I say stick with the avtomat for Raketa, and revive the Pobeda brand with 2609 movements.


The Pobeda brand was revived by Raketa several years ago and services the Russian market only afaik. They're cheap quartz watches iirc


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

JacobC said:


> The Pobeda brand was revived by Raketa several years ago and services the Russian market only afaik. They're cheap quartz watches iirc


Yes, but they can push Pobeda to the next level, and make it appeal to an international audience, by adding a range of hand wind mechanical watches above the quartz line.

They're clearly intentionally targeting Raketa at a higher price point, above €1000. Bringing the manual wind movement to Pobeda allows them to also enter the circa €500 market without diluting the Raketa high end strategy.


----------



## stadiou

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Yes, but they can push Pobeda to the next level, and make it appeal to an international audience, by adding a range of hand wind mechanical watches above the quartz line.
> 
> They're clearly intentionally targeting Raketa at a higher price point, above €1000. Bringing the manual wind movement to Pobeda allows them to also enter the circa €500 market without diluting the Raketa high end strategy.


I would seriously consider purchasing a new hand wound Pobeda if it existed.


----------



## JacobC

stadiou said:


> I would seriously consider purchasing a new hand wound Pobeda if it existed.


I agree with you and Dave. I think it would be great to see.


----------



## lorroberty

Here finally my review on my modern Raketa Big Zero!


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

lorroberty said:


> Here finally my review on my modern Raketa Big Zero!


A pretty fair and balanced review.

Just one thing; the description and text in the video states it uses mineral glass. While this is true of the display back, the front is a sapphire crystal.


----------



## lorroberty

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> A pretty fair and balanced review.
> 
> Just one thing; the description and text in the video states it uses mineral glass. While this is true of the display back, the front is a sapphire crystal.


Are you sure it is? I was looking for info but I cannot find my first source where I got "mineral"; do you have any reference?
Well way better if it's sapphire!


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

lorroberty said:


> Are you sure it is? I was looking for info but I cannot find my first source where I got "mineral"; do you have any reference?
> Well way better if it's sapphire!


I can't seem to get the wayback machine to work at the moment, so can't check against your specific model, but the current listing for the black dial version confirms it:






Raketa Classic BIG ZERO 0219 – Ракета (World)







raketa.com













Also my black dialed version is older than your model and has a sapphire crystal:


----------



## lorroberty

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I can't seem to get the wayback machine to work at the moment, so can't check against your specific model, but the current listing for the black dial version confirms it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raketa Classic BIG ZERO 0219 – Ракета (World)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raketa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my black dialed version is older than your model and has a sapphire crystal:


Thanks! Then I was most probably wrong!


----------



## JacobC

Correct. These models ship expensive glass on front and cheap glass on back for now. This has been standard since they brought display backs back.

Cheers!

Shameless plug but we have a lot of this archived from the factory records over on Raketa Watch Club.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Really hoping they remake the world timer at some point


----------



## JacobC

Sullivanjt said:


> Really hoping they remake the world timer at some point


That would be really cool!


----------



## Arizone

JacobC said:


> I asked last week, they said the committees have been formed and that work was going apace but covid was complicating things. I haven't received a press kit yet so we're all just waiting for now


Seems the party already happened Saturday, so is the new limited edition Copernicus all there is to celebrate the 300th anniversary? It's limited to 300 pieces, hinting as such, though some of the other models are also 300 pieces. I'll be a bit disappointed if so (beautiful as it is), as both the Copernicus and their centuries-famous stonework (on the Malevich) were already available, but maybe they're still working on something more grand.


----------



## JacobC

Arizone said:


> Seems the party already happened Saturday, so is the new limited edition Copernicus all there is to celebrate the 300th anniversary? It's limited to 300 pieces, hinting as such, though some of the other models are also 300 pieces. I'll be a bit disappointed if so (beautiful as it is), as both the Copernicus and their centuries-famous stonework (on the Malevich) were already available, but maybe they're still working on something more grand.
> 
> View attachment 16203725


Got an official update: Factory worker celebration happened privately. Raketa monitoring Covid for press celebration. St. Petersburg is apparently still locked down mostly.


----------



## palletwheel

I went to the website and it appears the classic Big Zero is gone! No more! I think an Amphibia dial variation is gone too. Any info on that Jacob?


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> I went to the website and it appears the classic Big Zero is gone! No more! I think an Amphibia dial variation is gone too. Any info on that Jacob?


Wtf no. I've reached out to both my English speaking contacts.


----------



## JacobC

They're gone.

"These models have been removed from production for an indefinite period."

Edit// I should add that this incarnation of Raketa always uses this language when they kill off a product. I remain hopeful that new anniversary Big Zero models are coming!


----------



## palletwheel

JacobC said:


> They're gone.
> 
> "These models have been removed from production for an indefinite period."
> 
> Edit// I should add that this incarnation of Raketa always uses this language when they kill off a product. I remain hopeful that new anniversary Big Zero models are coming!


Thanks Jacob for finding out. While it's good that a small producer like Raketa has a lean product line, it's also looking a bit too lean. I hope with all the dislocations they are hanging in there. I hope they start to introduce smaller thinner models. It's going to be a slow evolution, but the leading edge of the market is trending that way.

On another note, what happened to your servicing experiment? I recall there were far more important things happening so I hope you and the family are doing better and managing. But did you at least get your watches back working ok?


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> Thanks Jacob for finding out. While it's good that a small producer like Raketa has a lean product line, it's also looking a bit too lean. I hope with all the dislocations they are hanging in there. I hope they start to introduce smaller thinner models. It's going to be a slow evolution, but the leading edge of the market is trending that way.
> 
> On another note, what happened to your servicing experiment? I recall there were far more important things happening so I hope you and the family are doing better and managing. But did you at least get your watches back working ok?


Thanks for asking it's been an adventure.

Maryland Watch Works serviced 9 of my older 2010 era Raketas. All came back running well. Unfortunately some of my 2609 movements are just not great time keepers but they are doing as good as the last few services. One of my oldest pieces had its dial scratched during service but the other 8 came back in impeccable shape. Eugene has been open about the process changes at MWW to avoid scratching a dial again in the future and compensated me for the error. 

His turn around times are quick, but Raketa doesn't keep him particularly well stocked so dials, crystals (Avant-Garde models require a full recasing to replace the crystal), and cases all have to be ordered in and that process can take a few weeks.

In all I'd say MWW does about as good work as any other reasonably well equipped repair shop these days.


----------



## Fergfour

My experience with MWW (dial replacement) was good from a communications standpoint and coordination with Raketa. They got the dial replaced fine but the date wheel is misaligned and the date is displayed off center. Don't feel like revisiting it is worth my time at this point. By the way if you ever have a question for Raketa all you have to do is email "[email protected]". Response times are good in my experience.


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> My experience with MWW (dial replacement) was good from a communications standpoint and coordination with Raketa. They got the dial replaced fine but the date wheel is misaligned and the date is displayed off center. Don't feel like revisiting it is worth my time at this point. By the way if you ever have a question for Raketa all you have to do is email "[email protected]". Response times are good in my experience.


Marina can get busy but they are very good to communicate with. I highly encourage people to reach out to any of their favorite watch companies. A lot of smaller ones are a joy to speak with.


----------



## palletwheel

JacobC said:


> Thanks for asking it's been an adventure.
> 
> Maryland Watch Works serviced 9 of my older 2010 era Raketas. All came back running well. Unfortunately some of my 2609 movements are just not great time keepers but they are doing as good as the last few services. One of my oldest pieces had its dial scratched during service but the other 8 came back in impeccable shape. Eugene has been open about the process changes at MWW to avoid scratching a dial again in the future and compensated me for the error.
> 
> His turn around times are quick, but Raketa doesn't keep him particularly well stocked so dials, crystals (Avant-Garde models require a full recasing to replace the crystal), and cases all have to be ordered in and that process can take a few weeks.
> 
> In all I'd say MWW does about as good work as any other reasonably well equipped repair shop these days.


Thanks Jacob. Do you know if he can fix and Raketa will support 80s 2609, 2623, and 2628 movements? I noticed for example that the most recent 2623 in the Polar Reissue looks slightly different than that of the 80s, so wondering if there are support issues.


----------



## JacobC

palletwheel said:


> Thanks Jacob. Do you know if he can fix and Raketa will support 80s 2609, 2623, and 2628 movements? I noticed for example that the most recent 2623 in the Polar Reissue looks slightly different than that of the 80s, so wondering if there are support issues.


I actually don't know. I do know they made me a new click wheel and crown at one point for a defective 2609 movement AFTER they stopped making it so as a factory they certainly have the ability to do so.

What I do know is that unless I've been grossly misinformed the movements are identical in construction and are merely finished much better these days.


----------



## palletwheel

JacobC said:


> I actually don't know. I do know they made me a new click wheel and crown at one point for a defective 2609 movement AFTER they stopped making it so as a factory they certainly have the ability to do so.
> 
> What I do know is that unless I've been grossly misinformed the movements are identical in construction and are merely finished much better these days.


I know the factory has the wherewithal to make anything, but will they as policy is kind of the question. It would be really nice to get factory support for the vintage pieces. If you wouldn't mind asking, can you find out?


----------



## Odessa200

Got one of the modern Raketas for my vacations, beach outings, etc. Very well made watch. It is a bit bulky but otherwise I am vey happy with the craftsmanship. I read some people did not like how the crown screws back but I find it is perfect on my watch. Well done Raketa!


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> Got one of the modern Raketas for my vacations, beach outings, etc. Very well made watch. It is a bit bulky but otherwise I am vey happy with the craftsmanship. I read some people did not like how the crown screws back but I find it is perfect on my watch. Well done Raketa!
> View attachment 16222729
> 
> View attachment 16222728
> 
> View attachment 16222727


Congrats Odessa. Looks good on you. That’s one watch that is safe in my collection.


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> Got one of the modern Raketas for my vacations, beach outings, etc. Very well made watch. It is a bit bulky but otherwise I am vey happy with the craftsmanship. I read some people did not like how the crown screws back but I find it is perfect on my watch. Well done Raketa!
> View attachment 16222729
> 
> View attachment 16222728
> 
> View attachment 16222727


I need this model!


----------



## JacobC




----------



## Seiko Madness

Raketa has a new limited edition 24-hour model. More info on the video below.


----------



## JacobC

I'd love a box set! Some be my secret Santa <3


----------



## Seiko Madness

JacobC said:


> I'd love a box set! Some be my secret Santa <3


After I posted here I figured out that there is thread on those models (link below). Sorry for the old news.








New Raketa coming....


Another space-themed, 24hr watch coming soon. Looks like it uses material from certain space craft and strap material from space suits. Based on the pics it looks like it's the same case used in the Baikonur which is 43mm x 47mm x 13.15mm. While still on the big side (for me) I do prefer it...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## system11

Noticing a comment above that is my one complaint with the current case designs - anything with a screw down crown feels like it would be extremely easy to cross-thread. They should use a less fine pitch & thread size.


----------



## Odessa200

system11 said:


> Noticing a comment above that is my one complaint with the current case designs - anything with a screw down crown feels like it would be extremely easy to cross-thread. They should use a less fine pitch & thread size.


My Raketa Amphibian has an excellent thread. No issues with the screwing the crown back.


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> My Raketa Amphibian has an excellent thread. No issues with the screwing the crown back.


Glad to hear they improved. I lamented the quality heavily in my review at the time. Eventually the threads smoothed out but they were quite rough.


----------



## Odessa200

JacobC said:


> Glad to hear they improved. I lamented the quality heavily in my review at the time. Eventually the threads smoothed out but they were quite rough.


Maybe I got luckily. Maybe what is good for me is not good for everyone… But the worst thread I have is on my Chinese Alpha Dytona (and it is manual). Raketa is an automatic so I do mot use the crown that much. And, as I said, it works just fine. What I am a bit disappointed is 40 secs per day steady error. The watch produces a very steady -25 secs error no matter what position on the timegrapher or on the wrist. I would understand if the watch has positional error or something…. But on a perfectly steady course: why was it not set to a better precision? Of course I can crack it open and fix but why would I need to do this? For comparison, a much cheaper Vostok Reef arrived with +4 secs per day… I do need to mention that I bought my Raketa on a secondary market but it was barely used.


----------



## JacobC

Odessa200 said:


> Maybe I got luckily. Maybe what is good for me is not good for everyone… But the worst thread I have is on my Chinese Alpha Dytona (and it is manual). Raketa is an automatic so I do mot use the crown that much. And, as I said, it works just fine. What I am a bit disappointed is 40 secs per day steady error. The watch produces a very steady -25 secs error no matter what position on the timegrapher or on the wrist. I would understand if the watch has positional error or something…. But on a perfectly steady course: why was it not set to a better precision? Of course I can crack it open and fix but why would I need to do this? For comparison, a much cheaper Vostok Reef arrived with +4 secs per day… I do need to mention that I bought my Raketa on a secondary market but it was barely used.


That's outside spec so they should warranty that my friend. Mine have always arrived from factory set within 10 seconds.


----------



## system11

I have the Amphibian too (the one with the mermaid rotor), I'm always worried I will cross thread it, it's very fine threaded.


----------



## Fergfour

Figured I'd put my "Lost/stolen Raketa" post link here too since it is Raketa-specific.









Lost Raketa Tupolev Tu-160


I sent my Raketa to Maryland Watch Works for a date wheel adjustment recently. They fixed it and mailed it back to me. It left the Maryland post office Dev 7th and it was expected to arrive 3-4 days later. Instead, the tracking info has said this ever since the 11th: December 11, 2021 In...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> Figured I'd put my "Lost/stolen Raketa" post link here too since it is Raketa-specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost Raketa Tupolev Tu-160
> 
> 
> I sent my Raketa to Maryland Watch Works for a date wheel adjustment recently. They fixed it and mailed it back to me. It left the Maryland post office Dev 7th and it was expected to arrive 3-4 days later. Instead, the tracking info has said this ever since the 11th: December 11, 2021 In...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I'll keep an eye out for you mate. That is my worst nightmare.


----------



## palletwheel

Does anyone know the difference between a modern avtomat 2624 and 2624A?


----------



## Fergfour

JacobC said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you mate. That is my worst nightmare.


Just in case it was missed I posted in a separate thread that I did eventually get the watch back, it took a little interstate excursion for a couple weeks.


----------



## Braveheart Blue

lagazeta said:


> On Wednesday I got the amphibia raketa. The raketa attention was excellent, the shipping was very fast. In the purchase they offered me the black leather strap as a gift, I asked if it was possible to change it for the rubber one and there was no problem. I show you a couple of photos ...
> 
> View attachment 15775281
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775283
> 
> 
> Some photos of his grandparents ...
> 
> View attachment 15775289
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775290
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775292


I know it's a long time since this was posted, but anyways. How is the crown action on these? I am considering a polar 24h for myself. I am one of those people who get nerdy when it comes to the crown action. Is the thread long and strong?


----------



## lagazeta

Braveheart Blue said:


> I know it's a long time since this was posted, but anyways. How is the crown action on these? I am considering a polar 24h for myself. I am one of those people who get nerdy when it comes to the crown action. Is the thread long and strong?


If the crown is normal, it does not have the typical game of the vostok.


----------

